# DFW Sprayer Wand



## dfw_pilot

*Build A Better Wand​*
*Spraying Concepts*

Spraying costly and powerful herbicides like Celsius, Tenacity and Certainty require precision. You don't want to harm your turf by using a tip that produces drips or puts out too much product, even when spot spraying. You've invested in your turf, take care of it.

_*Important*:_ Start by watching these excellent videos on the important principles of spraying. It's a fantastic series that explains the steps to getting this right. It talks about the different tips available that make the difference between spraying 4 gallons over 5k or 10k. Don't like to refill so often? Watch the videos. Droplet size directly affects coverage, and that comes from selecting the proper tip for the job.

Once you know the proper concepts of spraying, get setup on the business end of your sprayer. This setup, with the nozzle body, will allow you to swap tips and caps, depending on what rate you want to spray. Eventually, you'll have a whole set of tips and swapping them out to spray something different each day of the week will be easy.

Read the TeeJet nozzle thread to get a good idea of how the different spray tips work.

*Parts*

Pick a TeeJet spraying tip and place it into a TeeJet cap. The cap will hold the tip in place. _It is important to pick a cap that fits the tip you are buying._

The tip and cap will fit onto a nozzle body. The nozzle body will stay on the end of the wand and the tip and cap can be quickly removed and changed for different spraying projects. Buy as many tips as you have spraying needs and then just connect them to the nozzle body as needed. A strainer can be placed inside the nozzle body to prevent clogs.

The nozzle body can then connect to either a CF valve or the wand itself. I like using a constant flow valve to prevent drips after releasing the trigger. With high powered herbicides, drips can be deadly.

The nozzle body or CF valve screw into a brass wand. The wand needs a trigger, handle, and swivel barb to connect to your existing sprayer hose. Use pinch or screw clamps to keep the hose connection tight.

*Putting It Together*

Drop the tip into the cap, and the strainer into the nozzle body. Screw the cap into the nozzle body and connect the body to the CF valve. Screw the CF valve onto the wand and screw the wand onto the trigger. With Teflon tape, connect the trigger to the handle, and with more tape, connect the handle to the swivel barb. Clamp the barb to your hose and you're off to the races.

Again: Hose and Clamp->Swivel Barb->Thread Tape->Handle->Thread Tape->Trigger->Wand->CF Valve->Nozzle Body->Filter->Cap->Tip

*Purchase Links:*

*New option! Buy a completely assembled wand in the TLF Store!*

*Spray Smarter*


Tips: General | Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar | Blanket Soil Treatment 
Caps: General | Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar | Blanket Soil Treatment 
Body: Nozzle Body | Wand | Trigger | Handle | Swivel Barb | Strainer | Hose​
*Sprayer Depot*


Tips: General |Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar |Blanket Soil Treatment
Caps: General | Blanket Foliar | Spot Foliar | Blanket Soil Treatment 
Body: Nozzle Body | Wand | Trigger | Handle | Swivel Barb | Strainer | Hose​
*CF Valves**


Oesco Line of CF Valves
Altec Line of CF Valves
Forestry Suppliers CF Valves for _Solo Sprayers_
*CF valves are definitely recommended for hand pump sprayers. For an electric sprayer, a simple check valve may suffice.​
*Pictures*

Here is a look at the finished project.



*Instructional Video*






Enjoy your new wand,

dfw


----------



## Ware

Here is a photo of my dfw_wand. I went with a little bit longer wand, but everything else is pretty much the same.

Once you have the wand figured out, be sure to check out the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion.


----------



## Iriasj2009

My wand just made it in!! Just waiting on my CF valve. Looks sweet, thanks for all the links! Very helpful.


----------



## J_nick

Can the wand be put together without the CF valve? I'll be using it on my spraying rig and have other means to control pressure. Just wanted to make sure everything would screw together without it.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Can the wand be put together without the CF valve? I'll be using it on my spraying rig and have other means to control pressure. Just wanted to make sure everything would screw together without it.


Yes. Everything on that end has 11/16 TeeJet threads. So the female thread nozzle body would just be threaded onto the male wand threads.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I'm tempted to put one of these together but just haven't got around to it. I have upgraded my wands to the Solo wands they sell at Home Depot that except the Tee-Jet nozzles. I don't do a lot of spraying outside of the Franken-Spreader-Mate so it hasn't really become an issue for me.


----------



## J_nick

Received my parts today, I can't wait to try it out! I went without the CF valve since I can set the pressure with my spray rig.


----------



## MarkV

Say I have a sprayer and I'm happy with it but would like some extra control / calibration. Would adding the tip, cap, nozzle body, and CF valve do that for me? Or do you need the whole wand shebang?

Are 11/16" standard threads for most sprayers?

What does the nozzle body do?


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> Say I have a sprayer and I'm happy with it but would like some extra control / calibration. Would adding the tip, cap, nozzle body, and CF valve do that for me? Or do you need the whole wand shebang?
> 
> Are 11/16" standard threads for most sprayers?
> 
> What does the nozzle body do?


That would certainly work if all the threads are the same, but most TeeJet stuff is a proprietary "11/16 TeeJet thread".

The nozzle body allows you to use the "Quick TeeJet Caps" for quick nozzle changes.

The CF Valves are available in different thread options. The trick is figuring out what threads your sprayer mfg uses on their wand.


----------



## bradesp

Can someone direct me to the parts I would need to construct a 4 nozzle boom? Or even better yet, is there a high quality metal boom with the TeeJet nozzles I could buy pre-built?

BTW, my application scenario if for applying PGR to Bermuda.

-b


----------



## Mightyquinn

bradesp said:


> Can someone direct me to the parts I would need to construct a 4 nozzle boom? Or even better yet, is there a high quality metal boom with the TeeJet nozzles I could buy pre-built?
> 
> BTW, my application scenario if for applying PGR to Bermuda.
> 
> -b


Is something like this Solo 4 Nozzle Sprayer Boom what you are looking for?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Thanks, DFW Pilot. This is one of the most next-level lawncare threads I've ever seen. Great info linked all over the place here.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> Here is a photo of my dfw_wand. I went with a little bit longer wand, but everything else is pretty much the same.
> 
> Once you have the wand figured out, be sure to check out the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion.


what wand is this, looks way nicer than the OEM that comes with that stihl sprayer.


----------



## J_nick

:fool: it's the wand this thread is about


----------



## kolbasz

J_nick said:


> :fool: it's the wand this thread is about


I stopped reading after the tips and looked at the pictures. I was distracted by the awesomeness and missed the text....

so what is the out the door cost of this thing? Like 100$ all in -ish?

Or, if my wand if working, i guess I could get away with the valve and tips for now...

I know we linked all online items, but is this source-able through other channels like tractor supply or amazon even?

Also, for the tips, they base things on PSI and speed. do we just assume the average person is going 3MPH? Just curious how we calculate our tips. I bought some at tractor supply and just figured they are OK, but there is obviously a bit more to it.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, about $100. Compare prices with places like spraysmarter.com.

Everyone's walking speed/setup is going to be a little different. I just use the charts as a guide, and then adjust as necessary.


----------



## kolbasz

These are the guys I use

https://imgur.com/a/o1u6E


----------



## Mightyquinn

kolbasz said:


> These are the guys I use
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/o1u6E


You got those at Tractor Supply didn't you


----------



## Lawndad

I was looking for an extension kit to add my existing Harbor Freight pump 4 gal. sprayer so that I can get a wider spraying swath. I saw this pic on the FB page. Maybe someone can tell me where to find it at because I'm having no luck. Thanks


----------



## J_nick

Lawndad said:


> I was looking for an extension kit to add my existing Harbor Freight pump 4 gal. sprayer so that I can get a wider spraying swath. I saw this pic on the FB page. Maybe someone can tell me where to find it at because I'm having no luck. Thanks


http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=368


----------



## Lawndad

J_nick said:


> Lawndad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for an extension kit to add my existing Harbor Freight pump 4 gal. sprayer so that I can get a wider spraying swath. I saw this pic on the FB page. Maybe someone can tell me where to find it at because I'm having no luck. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=368
Click to expand...

Awesome you're the man! Thanks


----------



## kolbasz

Mightyquinn said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the guys I use
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/o1u6E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got those at Tractor Supply didn't you
Click to expand...

Yes sir. They work, but are the tee jets way better?


----------



## Mightyquinn

kolbasz said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the guys I use
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/o1u6E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got those at Tractor Supply didn't you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir. They work, but are the tee jets way better?
Click to expand...

I think they are probably a little better but for what we use them for, I think you will be fine with what you have. :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz

I think I will definitely get one of those control valves. While I know the SG20 says 40psi and I keep it pressurized, it would be worth having something that keeps me honest when I get lazy on the pumping.


----------



## Success

I've been using a harbor freight 4 gal backpack sprayer. If I keep the wand for now, does anyone know if the wand is 11/16ths so I can use the teejet tips?


----------



## Ware

Success said:


> I've been using a harbor freight 4 gal backpack sprayer. If I keep the wand for now, does anyone know if the wand is 11/16ths so I can use the teejet tips?


I would be surprised if the HF sprayer wand uses 11/16 TeeJet threads, but TeeJet nozzles do not rely on a particular thread pitch - they just drop into the threaded cap on the sprayer wand...


----------



## Success

Doesn't seem like I would experience the full benefit with just dropping in the nozzle...What you think?


----------



## Ware

Everything but the pressure regulation (CF valve).


----------



## stanleyleecm

I have this sprayer at home and would like to upgrade a few parts. 
https://www.zoro.com/chapin-handheld-sprayer-3-gal-stainless-steel-1749/i/G0810135/?gclid=Cj0KEQjw1ufKBRDYrqLzrY3dy88BEiQAPI_r4fRk_CNHxPKBQY62OYk9wKaP-oHGW_CPvS0qDSqnJgIaAryz8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

After reading the thread, looks like I will need the following parts. Would someone confirm I am following this correctly. Did I miss anything?

http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/TeeJet-Extended-Range-Flat-Spray-Tips/XR8004VS
http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Quick-TeeJet-Nozzle-Caps/256122NYR
http://www.sprayerdepot.com/QJTNYB
http://www.minnesotawanner.com/CONSTANT-FLOW-VALVE-21-PSI-11-16-TEEJET-THREADS-p/cfv-21r-tjt.htm


----------



## Movingshrub

I'm looking for a sanity check to make sure I've got all the right materials.

I'm planning to use a Teejet Turbo Induction tip; P/N TTI11006-VP. 
http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-turbo-induction-flat-spray-tip-0215373e47004d8bb98390bfa226fcdf.html

So wand extension, CF valve (if I plan to use one), Teejet Quick Jet Adapter, Spray Tip, then Teejet cap for quick nozzle body (25598-X-NYR)?

I don't see how the filter fits into this. Does it reside inside of the quick jet adapter?


----------



## dfw_pilot

The filter (if you want one) will fit into the nozzle body. They just drop in.


----------



## dfw_pilot

stanleyleecm said:


> After reading the thread, looks like I will need the following parts. Would someone confirm I am following this correctly. Did I miss anything?


For a hand pump, I'd get the 15 psi (yellow) CF valve, but I guess the red (21 psi) would work well too.
Your parts list looks good, the only concern will be the threads on your wand. If the don't connect, you may need to spend more $$ to correct that. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Movingshrub

Has anyone tried using a quick disconnect fitting somewhere between the wand and the hose?

I have three spray cans and am trying to figure out if I can get away with just one wand.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Has anyone tried using a quick disconnect fitting somewhere between the wand and the hose?
> 
> I have three spray cans and am trying to figure out if I can get away with just one wand.


I think it is possible. I started digging into this one evening, but ran out of time. I was going to use this1/4" pressure washer QD set. When I stopped, I was working on adapting the 1/4" NPT (tapered) threads on the QD set to the 1/4" NPS (straight) threads on the 4727 TeeJet Brass Valve Handle; however, I think it may be easier/cleaner to just install the QD set inline closer to tank with a 3/8" Barb x 1/4" NPT Male Pipe and a 3/8" Barb x 1/4" Female Pipe - then move the dfw_wand + whip hose between sprayers. Like this:

​
You would need an additional female QD and 3/8" Barb x 1/4" NPT Male Pipe for each sprayer. I've only seen the QD's in sets, but they're only ~$7.50/set.

Adapting it directly to the dfw_wand would work too if you could work through the NPT/NPS thread conversion, but it would add length/weight to a wand that is already heavier than an OEM poly wand.

Being able to swap a single dfw_wand between multiple sprayers would be really nice, and add a lot of value. :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

stanleyleecm said:


> I have this sprayer at home and would like to upgrade a few parts.
> https://www.zoro.com/chapin-handheld-sprayer-3-gal-stainless-steel-1749/i/G0810135/?gclid=Cj0KEQjw1ufKBRDYrqLzrY3dy88BEiQAPI_r4fRk_CNHxPKBQY62OYk9wKaP-oHGW_CPvS0qDSqnJgIaAryz8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> After reading the thread, looks like I will need the following parts. Would someone confirm I am following this correctly. Did I miss anything?
> 
> http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/TeeJet-Extended-Range-Flat-Spray-Tips/XR8004VS
> http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Quick-TeeJet-Nozzle-Caps/256122NYR
> http://www.sprayerdepot.com/QJTNYB
> http://www.minnesotawanner.com/CONSTANT-FLOW-VALVE-21-PSI-11-16-TEEJET-THREADS-p/cfv-21r-tjt.htm


When i looked into Chapin, it was a 3/8 thread. i'd just call them or sprayer depot-they'll know. i have a 3 gallon Smith....and the red cf value. getting to 21 psi is so exhausting and frustrating that i just stopped using. i'm probably going to get a 1 gallon and the lower CF valve.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using a quick disconnect fitting somewhere between the wand and the hose?
> 
> I have three spray cans and am trying to figure out if I can get away with just one wand.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is possible. I started digging into this one evening, but ran out of time. I was going to use this1/4" pressure washer QD set. When I stopped, I was working on adapting the 1/4" NPT (tapered) threads on the QD set to the 1/4" NPS (straight) threads on the 4727 TeeJet Brass Valve Handle; however, I think it may be easier/cleaner to just install the QD set inline closer to tank with a 3/8" Barb x 1/4" NPT Male Pipe and a 3/8" Barb x 1/4" Female Pipe - then move the dfw_wand + whip hose between sprayers. Like this:
> 
> ​
> You would need an additional female QD and 3/8" Barb x 1/4" NPT Male Pipe for each sprayer. I've only seen the QD's in sets, but they're only ~$7.50/set.
> 
> Adapting it directly to the dfw_wand would work too if you could work through the NPT/NPS thread conversion, but it would add length/weight to a wand that is already heavier than an OEM poly wand.
> 
> Being able to swap a single dfw_wand between multiple sprayers would be really nice, and add a lot of value. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

This is an awesome topic/discussion.

I have the SG 20 and the thing is great. I still have the stock wand and I store it on the stock clip thing it came with... It is fine and all, but I was putting it away this weekend and the thought was about not having the hose and wand hanging there. It would be awesome to remove it and store the 2 pieces individually. It sounds as though it would back loads more sense. The QD is a great idea and is something I now want, it seems so simple.


----------



## CH3NO2

There is some additional flexibility to switch over to 1/4 when using the AA31 Trigger and the 4676-1/4 adapter cap.


----------



## Stro3579

I have a Solo 425. I would like to get the wand and all the stuff needed to upgrade my sprayer for PGR and Herbicides. including tips. what all do I need?


----------



## Redtenchu

Stro3579 said:


> I have a Solo 425. I would like to get the wand and all the stuff needed to upgrade my sprayer for PGR and Herbicides. including tips. what all do I need?


This first posts has everything listed. It's an awesome upgrade for any sprayer.



dfw_pilot said:


> Spraying costly and powerful herbicides like Celsius, Tenacity and Certainty require precision. You don't want to harm your turf by using a tip that produces drips or puts out too much product, even when spot spraying. You've invested in your turf, take care of it.
> 
> Start by watching these excellent videos on the important principles of spraying. It's a fantastic series that explains the steps to getting this right. It talks about the different tips available that make the difference between spraying 4 gallons over 5k or 10k. Don't like to refill so often? Watch the videos. Droplet size directly affects coverage, and that comes from selecting the proper tip for the job.
> 
> Finally, whether you have a one gallon pump sprayer or a backpack sprayer, get yourself setup properly on the business end. This setup, with the nozzle body, will allow you to swap tips and caps, depending on what rate you want to spray. Eventually, you'll have a whole set of tips and swapping them out to spray something different each day of the week will be a snap. Here's a handy tip chart for spraying rates.
> 
> Read the TeeJet nozzle thread or just get a generic tip like this one.
> 
> Get this TeeJet cap, or this TeeJet cap, which allows rotation of the tip.
> 
> Get this nozzle body.
> 
> Get a couple CF Valves. I like the 15 psi yellow because I use a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer. If you use a backpack, you might like the 21 psi red one. I got both, just make sure they are 11/16ths thread.
> 
> You'll also be happy with this wand, this trigger, this handle, and this swivel barb. For extra credit, you can buy a strainer to cut down on clogs.
> 
> Drop the tip into the cap, and the strainer into the nozzle body. Screw the cap into the nozzle body and connect the body to the CF valve. Screw the CF valve onto the wand and screw the wand onto the trigger. With Teflon tape, connect the trigger to the handle, and with more tape, connect the handle to the swivel barb (yes, the swivel is safe and sturdy). Clamp the barb to your hose and you're off to the races.
> 
> Again: Hose and Clamp->Swivel Barb->Thread Tape->Handle->Thread Tape->Trigger->Wand->CF Valve->Nozzle Body->Filter->Cap->Tip
> 
> Here are some pics since everyone loves them. Maybe it will help or encourage someone down the line. I wanted a simple thread to put it all this together, and can vouch for this system because I use it each month.
> 
> *Since posting this, a more affordable place to buy these parts appears to be SpraySmarter.
> 
> dfw


----------



## Stro3579

I saw in a earlier post someone was selling the complete wand setup for $100.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> I saw in a earlier post someone was selling the complete wand setup for $100.


I think dfw_pilot was gauging interest to see if it would be worth building up a few.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw in a earlier post someone was selling the complete wand setup for $100.
> 
> 
> 
> I think dfw_pilot was gauging interest to see if it would be worth building up a few.
Click to expand...

I nominate this thread to be placed in the FAQ section. I've spent a lot of time reading it, and the associated links. About to order my stuff from the alternate vendor that was listed (Spraysmarter) :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> I nominate this thread to be placed in the FAQ section. I've spent a lot of time reading it, and the associated links. About to order my stuff from the alternate vendor that was listed (Spraysmarter) :thumbup:


Done. Leaving the shadow topic in place in the Equipment subforum, so it should show up in both places now. :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz

Colonel K0rn said:


> I nominate this thread to be placed in the FAQ section. I've spent a lot of time reading it, and the associated links. About to order my stuff from the alternate vendor that was listed (Spraysmarter) :thumbup:


I ordered mine from Spraysmarter as well. Should get here today.


----------



## ajmikola

so I have been reading about all the sprayer accessories and its time for me to step up my game on that front. Can someone confirm this is the correct setup?

My main 2 applications will be celcius and PGR, I will switch the whole thing from a hand held pump sprayer to my chapin 20v and vice versa.


----------



## jayhawk

skipping the CF Valve?


----------



## ajmikola

ahhh yes. Thank you.


----------



## Ware

A few thoughts...

I would probably shop at spraysmarter.com. It looks like the trigger alone is about $14 cheaper there.

I think a 48" wand is way too long. I would get the 24" one dfw spec'd here.

The two nozzles you have in the screen capture are essentially the same nozzle - they are both XR. The XRC is just built into a cap, so it doesn't require a separate cap and gasket. I would order one or the other, and then get something like an AIXR11004 for soil applied products like pre-emergents or wetting agents.

I prefer the 25598 cap & gasket (the top one in your screen capture) so you can twist/adjust direction of the nozzle. The 25612 cap & gasket fixes the orientation of the nozzle. This is great for a boom setup where all the nozzle bodies are oriented in the same direction, but I like to be able to twist the nozzle a little in a wand setup. Either will work though.

I am moving this over to the dfw_wand thread to keep the discussion in one place - it may help others down the road. :thumbup:


----------



## ajmikola

Ware said:


> A few thoughts...
> 
> I would probably shop at spraysmarter.com. It looks like the trigger alone is about $14 cheaper there.
> 
> I think a 48" wand is way too long. I would get the 24" one dfw spec'd here.
> 
> The two nozzles you have in the screen capture are essentially the same nozzle - they are both XR. The XRC is just built into a cap, so it doesn't require a separate cap and gasket. I would order one or the other, and then get something like an AIXR11004 for soil applied products like pre-emergents or wetting agents.
> 
> I prefer the 25598 cap & gasket (the top one in your screen capture) so you can twist/adjust direction of the nozzle. The 25612 cap & gasket fixes the orientation of the nozzle. This is great for a boom setup where all the nozzle bodies are oriented in the same direction, but I like to be able to twist the nozzle a little in a wand setup. Either will work though.
> 
> I am moving this over to the dfw_wand thread to keep the discussion in one place - it may help others down the road. :thumbup:


Thx ware!


----------



## ajmikola

Ware said:


> A few thoughts...
> 
> I would probably shop at spraysmarter.com. It looks like the trigger alone is about $14 cheaper there.
> 
> I think a 48" wand is way too long. I would get the 24" one dfw spec'd here.
> 
> The two nozzles you have in the screen capture are essentially the same nozzle - they are both XR. The XRC is just built into a cap, so it doesn't require a separate cap and gasket. I would order one or the other, and then get something like an AIXR11004 for soil applied products like pre-emergents or wetting agents.
> 
> I prefer the 25598 cap & gasket (the top one in your screen capture) so you can twist/adjust direction of the nozzle. The 25612 cap & gasket fixes the orientation of the nozzle. This is great for a boom setup where all the nozzle bodies are oriented in the same direction, but I like to be able to twist the nozzle a little in a wand setup. Either will work though.
> 
> I am moving this over to the dfw_wand thread to keep the discussion in one place - it may help others down the road. :thumbup:


I just wanted to say that I used my tee jet xr tip and man this thing kicks butt! I sprayed some fertilizer with blue marking dye. I added a few pics.
The swath this thing produces is unreal. Also, having the battery powered chapin makes it that much easier. 
Getting my DFW wand in the mail tomorrow at which time i will spray some weeds.

In this pic you can see that I caught almost half of my hell strip in one pass.


----------



## ajmikola

I was so excited to get everything in the mail today.
I set it up exactly as per instructions

The first time i pumped it up and sprayed nothing happened. 
I then took of the CF valve and it was spraying a weak jet of fluid.
Then i took the filter out and it worked, but was leaking from the tee jet tip even after i released the trigger. I've taken a few pics.

1. Initial set up


2. Broken down view of order of parts (per instructions)







3. Pic of just after releasing trigger valve and it leaking like a siv.





Any suggestions? My round up sprayer works much better and was 20$. :evil:


----------



## Ware

ajmikola said:


> The first time i pumped it up and sprayed nothing happened.
> I then took of the CF valve and it was spraying a weak jet of fluid.
> Then i took the filter out and it worked, but was leaking from the tee jet tip even after i released the trigger. I've taken a few pics.


What was in your spray mix? Was the tank free of sediment?

If it didn't spray anything with the CF valve installed, you either didn't build enough pressure to open it, or the valve is clogged or faulty.

If it wouldn't spray with the strainer installed, I would point back to clogged.

Without a CF valve or check valve strainer installed, the wand will drain out anything downstream of the trigger valve when you stop spraying.


----------



## dfw_pilot

If it works without the filter, keep it out, put the CF valve back on, and either try a different screen mesh size filter, or just don't use one. Let us know what happens.


----------



## ajmikola

It sprays without the cf valve and strainer. If the cf valve is put on it wont work at all, i even pumped it up to the max to make sure pressure was adequate. If no cf valve and strainer it looks like a solid stream.
Without strainer or cf valve, it works but leaks bad.


----------



## ajmikola

I was spraing celcius and surfactant. 1st time use of everything pictured.


----------



## ajmikola

A few more thoughts
I took everything apart and went through one by one. It is most definitely the CF valve. I opened it up (which in all likelihood, broke it). I couldn't see any clogs. However, I put everything back on the sprayer EXCEPT the cf valve. I pumped it to the max and let her rip. It opened right up and sprayed (with the filter), and when released it only dripped very little. Still though, for that kind of money it should not drip at all right? 
Secondly: After i got the hang of it, I felt it was WAY TOO much spray for a weed. The fan spray extended well beyond the radius of the weed and was spraying unaffected grass. I was thinking to myself, surely this tip can't be for spot spraying weeds, it is good for blanket apps like PGR but (in my humble opinion) it too much for spot spraying. 
Maybe i am doing it incorrectly, but I think its worth looking at tips or even calling TeeJet to see what they think. 
Obviously, you all have had it for a while and haven't said anything so I'm wondering what the difference is?

Those are my first 2 cents on the wand. Overall it is very nice, but I think I need a different tip for spot spraying. All criticism and thoughts are welcome, I know I am but a newb.


----------



## dfw_pilot

ajmikola said:


> when released it only dripped very little. Still though, for that kind of money it should not drip at all right?


That's why I suggest the CF valve. It prevents drips after the trigger is released. If you take the CF valve off, then, yes, it will drip.  I hate to diagnose from half way around the world, but it sounds like maybe your CF valve is bad.



ajmikola said:


> Secondly: After i got the hang of it, I felt it was WAY TOO much spray for a weed. The fan spray extended well beyond the radius of the weed and was spraying unaffected grass.


I don't see a problem here. The herbicides that should be used don't affect healthy grass, only weeds. A fan tip will, by it's design, spray a fan pattern. It may feel like a lot of spray, but it's a lot less spray than what is emitted by a cheap cone tip from a box store. I wouldn't sweat the overspray because, 1) It isn't that much overspray, and 2) good herbicides like Celsius and Certainty don't affect the grass negatively anyway. In other words, you won't see fan tipped dead spots in the grass; just dead weeds.


----------



## Ware

For a selective herbicide like Celsius or Certainty, spray width matters not - it's the rate at which you're applying the product that matters. For example, the Celsius label says:



> For spot applications, add the specified product rate of 0.057-0.113 oz (1.6-3.2g) to 1 gallon water. One gallon of spray solution will treat up to 1,000 sq ft.


What the dfw_wand gives you is constant pressure (via the CF valve) and interchangeable TeeJet nozzles that allow you to fine tune/calibrate to that one gallon per thousand application rate.

TeeJet makes some 80° variants (e.g. XR8004), but they are optimized for 30" spray height - meaning if you hold them at the 20" spray height, your application rate would be higher than the values in the charts. Not necessarily a bad thing - just something to keep in mind. I standardize with the 110° nozzles because I use the same nozzles for both broadcast and spot spraying. But as always, do what works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## ajmikola

dfw_pilot said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> when released it only dripped very little. Still though, for that kind of money it should not drip at all right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I suggest the CF valve. It prevents drips after the trigger is released. If you take the CF valve off, then, yes, it will drip.  I hate to diagnose from half way around the world, but it sounds like maybe your CF valve is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly: After i got the hang of it, I felt it was WAY TOO much spray for a weed. The fan spray extended well beyond the radius of the weed and was spraying unaffected grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see a problem here. The herbicides that should be used don't affect healthy grass, only weeds. A fan tip will, by it's design, spray a fan pattern. It may feel like a lot of spray, but it's a lot less spray than what is emitted by a cheap cone tip from a box store. I wouldn't sweat the overspray because, 1) It isn't that much overspray, and 2) good herbicides like Celsius and Certainty don't affect the grass negatively anyway. In other words, you won't see fan tipped dead spots in the grass; just dead weeds.
Click to expand...

Thats really good info. I will call Minnesotawanner tomorrow and try and exchange the cf valve.


----------



## ajmikola

Ware said:


> For a selective herbicide like Celsius or Certainty, spray width matters not - it's the rate at which you're applying the product that matters. For example, the Celsius label says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For spot applications, add the specified product rate of 0.057-0.113 oz (1.6-3.2g) to 1 gallon water. One gallon of spray solution will treat up to 1,000 sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> What the dfw_wand gives you is constant pressure (via the CF valve) and interchangeable TeeJet nozzles that allow you to fine tune/calibrate to that one gallon per thousand application rate.
> 
> TeeJet makes some 80° variants (e.g. XR8004), but they are optimized for 30" spray height - meaning if you hold them at the 20" spray height, your application rate would be higher than the values in the charts. Not necessarily a bad thing - just something to keep in mind. I standardize with the 110° nozzles because I use the same nozzles for both broadcast and spot spraying. But as always, do what works for you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Admittedly, when I was done spraying the weeds, I had a lot more left in the tank than I knew what to do with.


----------



## ajmikola

Minnesotawanner sending me. New cf valve free of charge. Great customer service! :thumbup:


----------



## ajmikola

Got my replacement CF valve today. It still doesn't work. I have no clue what gives.


----------



## jayhawk

How do you know there was enough pressure? I went thru the same "wtf", called CFV and they said keep pumping. So i did, eventually got there. (Red)

It's just too much muscle to get there, not sure if it's cuz i have a 3 ga (smith) or what. About to order a mini me 1ga and the yellow is on order.


----------



## ajmikola

jayhawk said:


> How do you know there was enough pressure? I went thru the same "wtf", called CFV and they said keep pumping. So i did, eventually got there. (Red)
> 
> It's just too much muscle to get there, not sure if it's cuz i have a 3 ga (smith) or what. About to order a mini me 1ga and the yellow is on order.


I have a 1 gallon chapin so not sure what else to do?
Dfw: do you have any similar issues. I have your setup down to the T.


----------



## ajmikola

Ok so problem is SOLVED. 
I kept looking at DFWs original pic of the tip setup and noticed that there was quite a bit of distance from the black tee jet adapter piece to the top base of the CF valve on mine compared to DFWs. So I took out the rubber gasket from the black tee jet tip adapter and that fixed the problem. There is no leaking either AND it doesn't drip when I release the shutoff valve. 
Really really weird but there it is if anyone else is having the same problem.


----------



## g-man

ajmikola said:


> Ok so problem is SOLVED.
> distance from the black tee jet adapter piece to the top base of the CF valve on mine compared to DFWs. So I took out the rubber gasket from the black tee jet tip adapter and that fixed the problem.


Could you post some pictures of before and after?It might help other folks in the future.


----------



## ajmikola

Absolutely, will take some tomorrow.


----------



## Ware

ajmikola said:


> Absolutely, will take some tomorrow.


Glad you got it sorted out. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

I've been traveling; glad you got it sorted. It sounds like a wrong sized gasket was sent or it wasn't seated properly. Happy spraying,

dfw


----------



## ajmikola

The cfv makes all the difference. If i wasnt crazy enough now i look forward to spraying.


----------



## ajmikola

I know I've beaten this thread to death, but I was spraying penterra on my hill yesterday and realized that I think the problem may have, in fact, been pressure related the whole time. It requires pretty much max pressure (as in pump up the sprayer until you can't anymore, than do it one more time) to overcome the 15psi CFV. I will go back to put the gasket on and retry to see. 
All that said, now that its working I can't believe the difference in a good setup vs what comes stock on a sprayer. For $80-100 it is well worth it.


----------



## HomerGuy

Hi Guys,

I'm about to build the DFW wand. Thank you DFW for the super detailed write up and pictures.

I feel confident with my understanding of the wand. However, I was hoping someone could crituque my tip selections. I would be applying Tenacity, Prodimine, and possibly a PGR in the future.

Here is a screenshot of the tips I was planning to order. I think the two teejet caps are redundant, but for 70 cents a piece I figured it might be nice to have both.


----------



## Ware

HomerGuy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm about to build the DFW wand. Thank you DFW for the super detailed write up and pictures.
> 
> I feel confident with my understanding of the wand. However, I was hoping someone could crituque my tip selections. I would be applying Tenacity, Prodimine, and possibly a PGR in the future.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the tips I was planning to order. I think the two teejet caps are redundant, but for 70 cents a piece I figured it might be nice to have both.


I use both of those - the XR's for foliar applications, and the AIXR's for soil applied products like Prodiamine and soil surfactant. My only suggestion would be to stick with 110° tips for both... meaning order an XR11004VS instead of the XR8004VS. :thumbup:


----------



## Fronta1

Besides using a surfactant, is there a particular distance, pressure, & pattern that you all have found maximizes foliar coverage & decreases runoff? Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn

Fronta1 said:


> Besides using a surfactant, is there a particular distance, pressure, & pattern that you all have found maximizes foliar coverage & decreases runoff? Thanks


If you are planning on doing broadcast spraying with the wand, you will need to calibrate it to YOU. There are a few different ways of doing it but you will need to do a test with just water and see what your outputs are. You can use a driveway or use blue marker dye to make sure you are getting even coverage. I think it's best to mark off a 1K area of lawn and practice your technique there. You can check your coverage and see how much water you use per 1K of lawn.

You can use the CF valve to regulate your pressure and most TEE JET tips are rated at 20" above ground level so about knee height for most people. You shouldn't have to worry about runoff as the tips put out a pretty good mist and if you are getting runoff you are spraying too much anyway.


----------



## stotea

In case anyone's curious, Jacto backpack sprayers accept 11/16" TeeJet parts out of the box.


----------



## ajmikola

Mightyquinn said:


> Fronta1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides using a surfactant, is there a particular distance, pressure, & pattern that you all have found maximizes foliar coverage & decreases runoff? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you are planning on doing broadcast spraying with the wand, you will need to calibrate it to YOU. There are a few different ways of doing it but you will need to do a test with just water and see what your outputs are. You can use a driveway or use blue marker dye to make sure you are getting even coverage. I think it's best to mark off a 1K area of lawn and practice your technique there. You can check your coverage and see how much water you use per 1K of lawn.
> 
> You can use the CF valve to regulate your pressure and most TEE JET tips are rated at 20" above ground level so about knee height for most people. You shouldn't have to worry about runoff as the tips put out a pretty good mist and if you are getting runoff you are spraying too much anyway.
Click to expand...

Funny you should post this, I was about to post a question about broadcast spraying.

So I finally set up a 1K plot outside in my front street and sprayed it with water. Both my backpack and hand sprayer put out exactly 1/2 gallon of water/1000sq ft at my comfortable speed, height, etc. I found a nifty website that will help you calibrate your sprayer but I guess I don't really need to do the math.

Whatever the label calls for I just double it right? Its 3rd grade math I know, but I don't want to kill my grass.


----------



## Ware

ajmikola said:


> Funny you should post this, I was about to post a question about broadcast spraying.
> 
> So I finally set up a 1K plot outside in my front street and sprayed it with water. Both my backpack and hand sprayer put out exactly 1/2 gallon of water/1000sq ft at my comfortable speed, height, etc. I found a nifty website that will help you calibrate your sprayer but I guess I don't really need to do the math.
> 
> *Whatever the label calls for I just double it right?* Its 3rd grade math I know, but I don't want to kill my grass.


Only if you are planning on spraying 2,000 ft2 - and based on your calibration, you would mix it with one gallon of water.


----------



## BXMurphy

Thank you for posting this! I just today ordered almost all the parts from SpraySmarter. It is considerably less expensive than the original suggestions. I couldn't find the CF valve and went with dfw's link.

How did this hobby become so addicting?


----------



## Ware

BXMurphy said:


> I couldn't find the CF valve and went with dfw's link.


Yeah, the link provided in the OP is the only place I've seen the CF valves.


----------



## BXMurphy

All my parts are in! I'll have my wand tricked out by the weekend.

When it's done, I'm going to have a real nice piece of equipment!

As an aside, I pulled out a bunch of overgrown roses/hedgerow to expand my lawn and noticed an old chain-link fencepost sticking 4" out of the ground. Not wanting to hit that with the mower, I decided to cut it out 6" below grade. What a chore THAT is! (Note... don't use a grinder to cut through it.)


----------



## csbutler

BXMurphy said:


> All my parts are in! I'll have my wand tricked out by the weekend.
> 
> When it's done, I'm going to have a real nice piece of equipment!


Put mine together last weekend and put it to use. The difference in my old one and this one was crazy. You'll enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

csbutler said:


> Put mine together last weekend and put it to use. The difference in my old one and this one was crazy. You'll enjoy it. :thumbup:


Darned rats! I should really try the stock wand to see the difference but I'm going to come out of the gate with the tricked-out wand. What I'm most excited about is the controlled flow valve and the swivel barb. What I'm worried about is the tank agitation.

I bought the Jacto because I didn't want to pump the darned thing too much but... the pumping action is what keeps the wettable powders (prodiamine) in suspension. I think I'll be fine, though. It will certainly be better than what I HAVE been doing which is... nothing.

Which sprayer are you using?


----------



## csbutler

Chappin 61800...I wish I would have dropped the extra $ on the 20v battery powered. I only spray 7k but it gets old. Lol


----------



## J_nick

BXMurphy said:


> ......What I'm worried about is the tank agitation.
> 
> I bought the Jacto because I didn't want to pump the darned thing too much but... the pumping action is what keeps the wettable powders (prodiamine) in suspension. I think I'll be fine, though. It will certainly be better than what I HAVE been doing which is... nothing.


Walking around with it on your back will be more than enough agitation to keep things from settling out.


----------



## wardconnor

csbutler said:


> Chappin 61800...I wish I would have dropped the extra $ on the 20v battery powered. I only spray 7k but it gets old. Lol


I have the manual pump solo back pack. I've got 20k. I feel your pain. I did upgrade to the 2 nozzle boom which did help.


----------



## kolbasz

I know we were talking about it, but have we managed to come up with a quick disconnect system for this wand./hose.

It would be sweet to be able to build one want and then move it between bottles, 1 gallon, 2 gallon backpack etc.


----------



## BXMurphy

What you could do is... put a barb at the hose end of each of your different sprayers. The handle merely screws into the barb.

Then there's the issue of Teflon tape to prevent leaks where they screw together...

What *I* would do is build the wand and get comfortable with the assembly because... I would want the wand but I don't know how to really "do" a wand. Then call SpraySmarter and find out what other parts they have to make it even easier to do what you want to do.


----------



## HomerGuy

Anyone else have any issues with leaking around the handle or trigger? I am getting an occasional drip, and I cannot for the lofe of me figure out where it is coming from. It seems to be around the handle or the trigger. Everything is tightened up snug with a wrench and still an occasional drip.


----------



## J_nick

HomerGuy said:


> Anyone else have any issues with leaking around the handle or trigger? I am getting an occasional drip, and I cannot for the lofe of me figure out where it is coming from. It seems to be around the handle or the trigger. Everything is tightened up snug with a wrench and still an occasional drip.


Did you use any teflon tape on the threaded pieces?


----------



## ajmikola

HomerGuy said:


> Anyone else have any issues with leaking around the handle or trigger? I am getting an occasional drip, and I cannot for the lofe of me figure out where it is coming from. It seems to be around the handle or the trigger. Everything is tightened up snug with a wrench and still an occasional drip.


2cd on the thread tape!


----------



## dfw_pilot

This is from the original post:



> Hose and Clamp->Swivel Barb->Thread Tape->Handle->Thread Tape->Trigger->Wand->CF Valve->Nozzle Body->Filter->Cap->Tip


----------



## HomerGuy

dfw_pilot said:


> This is from the original post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hose and Clamp->Swivel Barb->Thread Tape->Handle->Thread Tape->Trigger->Wand->CF Valve->Nozzle Body->Filter->Cap->Tip
Click to expand...

LOL. I am such an idiot at times! I totally missed the tape part. What's funny is that as I was assembling things, I thought of putting tape on there, but then didn't recall seeing it mentioned.

When all else fails, read the instructions 

And thanks DFW for putting this thread together. I used my new wand for the first time this past weekend and was very pleased with it. I think my favorite part is the swivel. I mean the Tee-jet nozzles are great, but that swivel is the icing on the cake.


----------



## dfw_pilot

No sweat and glad it was an easy fix!


----------



## kur1j

I'm needing a little help with picking a tip for the sprayer wand.

This is what I have picked out so far.

https://imgur.com/a/SCGWy

The parts that I am confused on picking is the Nozzle Caps vs spray tips.

http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Quick-TeeJet-Nozzle-Caps/256122NYR 
http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Quick-TeeJet-Nozzle-Caps/255983NYR

http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/TeeJet-Extended-Range-Flat-Spray-Tips/XR8004VS

I assume the Nozzle caps are just to turn the spray tips so you can angle them properly?

As for the tip, I don't know what to pick. I watched the videos that were linked. But still unsure of what to pick. I'm going to be applying pre-emergents and post emergence like Celcius. As cheap as they are I don't mind buying several but would like to get them for the correct applications.

I am also planning on getting and using https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63985-4-Gallon-Battery-Backpack/dp/B00Q03MMDO/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1506199190&sr=1-4&keywords=backpack+sprayer+battery and this 1G sprayer for spot spraying https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E28UQU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.

Is there an easy way to switch and and forth on the two units?


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> I'm needing a little help...


This is just my opinion...

With the 20V Chapin backpack, I would buy a few TeeJet tips and call it good. They will drop right into the Chapin wand. I don't think it needs a CF valve. The poly wand is lightweight and seems to work fine. For nozzles, I would start with:


XR11002 for spot spraying herbicides
XR11004 for blanket spraying foliar products
AIXR11004 for blanket spraying soil products like Prodiamine

Alternatively, you could substitute the XR's with TT's (Turbo TeeJets). There are a lot of options, but those seem to work well for me. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm needing a little help...
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my opinion...
> 
> With the 20V Chapin backpack, I would buy a few TeeJet tips and call it good. They will drop right into the Chapin wand. I don't think it needs a CF valve. The poly wand is lightweight and seems to work fine. For nozzles, I would start with:
> 
> 
> XR11002 for spot spraying herbicides
> XR11004 for blanket spraying foliar products
> AIXR11004 for blanket spraying soil products like Prodiamine
> 
> Alternatively, you could substitute the XR's with TT's (Turbo TeeJets). There are a lot of options, but those seem to work well for me. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You can just buy the tee jet tip and exchange it for the chapin tip? I thought Grassdaddy had to use an adapter.

Edit: also, why use 2 different tips for spot spraying herbicides and blanket spraying foliar products? Why not just use XR11004 for both?


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> You can just buy the tee jet tip and exchange it for the chapin tip? I thought Grassdaddy had to use an adapter.


Yeah, I have a TT11002 in mine right now. You just remove the Chapin adjustable nozzle and drop a TeeJet into the cap. I can upload a photo this weekend.


----------



## wardconnor

gatormac2112 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm needing a little help...
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my opinion...
> 
> With the 20V Chapin backpack, I would buy a few TeeJet tips and call it good. They will drop right into the Chapin wand. I don't think it needs a CF valve. The poly wand is lightweight and seems to work fine. For nozzles, I would start with:
> 
> 
> XR11002 for spot spraying herbicides
> XR11004 for blanket spraying foliar products
> AIXR11004 for blanket spraying soil products like Prodiamine
> 
> Alternatively, you could substitute the XR's with TT's (Turbo TeeJets). There are a lot of options, but those seem to work well for me. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can just buy the tee jet tip and exchange it for the chapin tip? I thought Grassdaddy had to use an adapter.
> 
> Edit: also, why use 2 different tips for spot spraying herbicides and blanket spraying foliar products? Why not just use XR11004 for both?
Click to expand...

I have a solo backpack and the tips just drop right in. I also have a 2 nozzle chapin boom that adapts to my solo wand that accepts the tips just dropped right in like Ware mentioned.

I think that the reason the GD had to adapt was because he was using a cheap non name brand Harbor Freight backpack sprayer. I could be wrong there.

Ware there knows his stuff. I trust his opinion.

I do not however have a battery operated pump. I have the manual pump which kind of takes the fun out of the deal.


----------



## gatormac2112

wardconnor said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my opinion...
> 
> With the 20V Chapin backpack, I would buy a few TeeJet tips and call it good. They will drop right into the Chapin wand. I don't think it needs a CF valve. The poly wand is lightweight and seems to work fine. For nozzles, I would start with:
> 
> 
> XR11002 for spot spraying herbicides
> XR11004 for blanket spraying foliar products
> AIXR11004 for blanket spraying soil products like Prodiamine
> 
> Alternatively, you could substitute the XR's with TT's (Turbo TeeJets). There are a lot of options, but those seem to work well for me. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You can just buy the tee jet tip and exchange it for the chapin tip? I thought Grassdaddy had to use an adapter.
> 
> Edit: also, why use 2 different tips for spot spraying herbicides and blanket spraying foliar products? Why not just use XR11004 for both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a solo backpack and the tips just drop right in. I also have a 2 nozzle chapin boom that adapts to my solo wand that accepts the tips just dropped right in like Ware mentioned.
> 
> I think that the reason the GD had to adapt was because he was using a cheap non name brand Harbor Freight backpack sprayer. I could be wrong there.
> 
> Ware there knows his stuff. I trust his opinion.
> 
> I do not however have a battery operated pump. I have the manual pump which kind of takes the fun out of the deal.
Click to expand...

Oh I totally trust him too, I was just making sure :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

gatormac2112 said:


> Edit: also, why use 2 different tips for spot spraying herbicides and blanket spraying foliar products? Why not just use XR11004 for both?


I think just for better control. While blanket spraying you are walking a set pace to keep everything nice and even. While spot spraying your normally standing still and using your arm to make the pass. That's how I do it anyways.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, all of my spot spraying is post-emergent herbicides, and I prefer the lower flow rate (yellow) nozzle for that. It gives me a little cushion for error, as I have a tendency to want to spray a little heavy. Just a personal preference.

My blanket apps are arguably more forgiving - PGR, soil conditioner, etc.


----------



## gatormac2112

Thanks guys, I just ordered all 3.


----------



## DetroitRocker

Hi guys - hoping you can help me out this Sunday afternoon. I also ordered all three tips and am using on a Chapin 61500 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I attached the AIXR11004 (red) tip first and practiced spraying on 1,000 sq ft of lawn that I had marked off. I also used blue turf dye and kept the wand at knee level (20") throughout. Unfortunately, I used 1.5 gallons of water and only covered ~600 sq ft! Any tips or suggestions? I certainly understand and appreciate there are several variables that factor into this discussion. Do I need to walk faster? I probably was going less than 2 mph, but wanted to make sure I was covering everything with the turf dye. Is there a way to adjust the PSI down? The max psi is 90 on my sprayer. Or do I just try another tip like the XR110025 (purple) and try again?


----------



## Ware

DetroitRocker said:


> Hi guys - hoping you can help me out this Sunday afternoon. I also ordered all three tips and am using on a Chapin 61500 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I attached the AIXR11004 (red) tip first and practiced spraying on 1,000 sq ft of lawn that I had marked off. I also used blue turf dye and kept the wand at knee level (20") throughout. Unfortunately, I used 1.5 gallons of water and only covered ~600 sq ft! Any tips or suggestions? I certainly understand and appreciate there are several variables that factor into this discussion. Do I need to walk faster? I probably was going less than 2 mph, but wanted to make sure I was covering everything with the turf dye. Is there a way to adjust the PSI down? The max psi is 90 on my sprayer. Or do I just try another tip like the XR110025 (purple) and try again?


Walk faster or use a smaller nozzle. A yellow nozzle (AIXR11002) would cut your flow in half without changing anything... down to 1.25 gallons per thousand based on your numbers above.

Are you using a CF valve to regulate the pressure? If not, it would be a solid investment. The Chapin ones are available in 14, 21 and 29 psi.

Are you holding the nozzle still while spraying or using a sweeping motion while you walk?


----------



## DetroitRocker

Ware said:


> Walk faster or use a smaller nozzle. A yellow nozzle (AIXR11002) would cut your flow in half without changing anything... down to 1.25 gallons per thousand based on your numbers above.
> 
> Are you using a CF valve to regulate the pressure? If not, it would be a solid investment. The Chapin ones are available in 14, 21 and 29 psi.
> 
> Are you holding the nozzle still while spraying or using a sweeping motion while you walk?


I am not using the CF valve - that's a great suggestion. I am holding the nozzle still while spraying and letting my legs cover the ground. Let me try the CF valve first before ordering another nozzle. Thank you!


----------



## Ware

DetroitRocker said:


> ...Let me try the CF valve first before ordering another nozzle. Thank you!


Good plan. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

DetroitRocker said:


> but wanted to make sure I was covering everything with the turf dye. Is there a way to adjust the PSI down? The max psi is 90 on my sprayer.


I would try it again without the dye. The dye is just there to let you know that you dont overlap or mis a section, but it should not be an indicator that you are covering everything. Also, I doubt you will get 90psi from a hand pump backpack sprayer. Lowering your psi, will only mean that you will apply less.

What do you want to target? 1gal to 1,000 sqft? 0.5gal to 1000 sqft?

In my opinion this is a must watch video for using a backpack sprayer.


----------



## kolbasz

The strainer on page 1 says 5psi check valve, is that the same as the pressure valves? 5psi seems very low, so my guess is it has a different function

Also, anyone hear of spray smarter? All same items, considerably cheaper.


----------



## Mightyquinn

kolbasz said:


> Also, anyone hear of spray smarter? All same items, considerably cheaper.


YES! Ware directed me to them and now they are my goto source for sprayer stuff.


----------



## J_nick

@kolbasz

The 5psi check valve strainer is just so the wand doesn't drip.


----------



## Pete1313

kolbasz said:


> Also, anyone hear of spray smarter? All same items, considerably cheaper.


I have used Spraysmarter a few times for my sprayer parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

kolbasz said:


> Also, anyone hear of spray smarter? All same items, considerably cheaper.


It's a good deal and was linked in the OP a while ago.


----------



## kolbasz

I saw the mention of 1/4" vs 3/8. Would this be a big difference/help/benefit/upgrade?


----------



## kolbasz

J_nick said:


> @kolbasz
> 
> The 5psi check valve strainer is just so the wand doesn't drip.


Thanks


----------



## kolbasz

I know it is on the Chapin 1 gallon on the first page, but can this easily be retrofitted onto cheaper sprayers?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> I know it is on the Chapin 1 gallon on the first page, but can this easily be retrofitted onto cheaper sprayers?


Yes, you would just want to make sure you are using the appropriate size swivel barb. The one spec'd in the OP is for 3/8" hose.


----------



## kolbasz

Guess I need to figure out what is on the sg20 first.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Guess I need to figure out what is on the sg20 first.


The Stihl SG20 has 3/8" hose.


----------



## kolbasz

sweet, time to order some parts. Up my sprayer game. Honestly, the one thing that makes me most crazy is the hose/wand on any sprayer. Makes storage so annoying. Upgrading to a removable wand/hose will make storage so mush better.

Its the little things...


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> ...Upgrading to a removable wand/hose will make storage so mush better.


Now the basic dfw_wand outlined in the OP is not easily removed. There are some posts around here somewhere about some quick detach options, but I'm not sure if anyone has done it. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## kolbasz

yes.

It seems there is 2 types of quick disconnect. One uses the power washed method and it seems another is threaded, but still called quick disconnect.

Only issue with the power washer type is I can only find SS and not brass.

But, I think the fix is 2 threaded pieced to threaded power washer types.

so, https://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-3-8-in-Male-Quick-Connect-x-Female-NPT-Kit-for-Pressure-Washer-AP31037B/100664031

and

2 of these: https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/69929

My only concern would be weight, but with 4 gallons of water, what is 2 extra fittings.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> yes...


Anxious to see it - I remember discussing it, but I don't recall if anyone ever actually did it. :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes...
> 
> 
> 
> Anxious to see it - I remember discussing it, but I don't recall if anyone ever actually did it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I did. I'll take some pics tonight.

I used this swivel

http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Brass-Swivel-Fittings/1199010

And these quick connects

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JJBNXZY?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

I also picked up these caps to plug the end of the hoses I wasn't using

http://www.spraysmarter.com/banjo-1-4-poly-cap.html


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> I did. I'll take some pics tonight...


Good deal - anxious to see the pics. Being able to move a dfw_wand between a backpack and a smaller handheld sprayer would help take the sting away from the price tag. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> Good deal - anxious to see the pics. Being able to move a dfw_wand between a backpack and a smaller handheld sprayer would help take the sting away from the price tag. :thumbup:


Very much so!


----------



## DJLCN

With the quick connects you really don't need the swivel but I wasn't able to find a way to convert from 1/4" FNPS without it.

The pressure washer quick connects do not have a valve in them like air hose quick connects do. Thus the reason I bought the caps and used the extra male quick connects as plugs for the sprayers I'm not using.


----------



## kolbasz

Do we need brass or is steel safe?


----------



## DJLCN

kolbasz said:


> Do we need brass or is steel safe?


The set I used is plated steel on the male quick connect. In hindsight I should have bought both ends in brass like this set

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GN51OIS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_n-GDAbGWNWQHG


----------



## kolbasz

Want to understand what is meant by rotation of the tip. Does this mean free spinning or just a horizontal to vertical switch.

Asking because with my default tip, I remove it to clean and then next use I unscrew it twist it and adjust.

Jast trying to determine if this is making my life easier (less lazy) or if it serves a different purpose.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Want to understand what is meant by rotation of the tip. Does this mean free spinning or just a horizontal to vertical switch.
> 
> Asking because with my default tip, I remove it to clean and then next use I unscrew it twist it and adjust.
> 
> Jast trying to determine if this is making my life easier (less lazy) or if it serves a different purpose.


Sorry for the confusion, let me try to better explain...

Here is the catalog page for ordering Quick TeeJet Caps, where you can see that the 25612-*-NYR (where * denotes the color code) is the recommended cap and gasket set for many of the nozzle types we discuss in the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion thread (XR, TT, AIXR, etc). The 25612-*-NYR does not have a round hole in the end of it - it is slotted to fit the nozzles it was designed for:








When you fully engage this cap (with the nozzle and gasket installed) onto the lugs of the QJT-NYB nozzle body, you end up with the nozzle oriented in a specific direction. To change that orientation, you would need to tighten or loosen the QJT-NYB on the CF Valve:

​
If you never want to change the orientation of your nozzle, there is absolutely nothing wrong with this setup - just tighten the QJT-NYB onto the CF valve to get your desired orientation, then the Quick TeeJet Cap will index to that spot every single time you install it. This is the way TeeJet intended for them to be used, and is why they call them "quick caps".

If however you are used to being able to make slight adjustments to the orientation of your nozzle, like you could with this Turbo TeeJet in the cap of an OEM Chapin wand:

​
Then you would want to choose a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole in the end like this 25608-*-NYR:








The bottom line is this is just sort of a "hack". If you are unsure, or concerned about fit, I would highly recommend just ordering the cap and gasket that is recommended by TeeJet on the catalog page linked above.


----------



## kolbasz

This makes more sense.

I assume I always want a flat fan, left to right.

With my current setup I loosen the cap and twist the tip to align it.

So I assume I need the first one, where the quick cap will put the tip in the same static position every time without the need to fiddle with it. Just twist on and go. Right?


----------



## kolbasz

Received my brass quick disconnects today. Only negative I see is the added weight.

Waiting on the rest of the parts


----------



## high leverage

kolbasz said:


> Received my brass quick disconnects today. Only negative I see is the added weight.
> 
> Waiting on the rest of the parts


Unless you are an ultra light backpacker or do this for a living an ounce or two will never be noticed. When you find a way to reduce the weight of water let me know. Lol


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Received my brass quick disconnects today. Only negative I see is the added weight.
> 
> Waiting on the rest of the parts


Which QD set did you go with?


----------



## kolbasz

Do people change the hose to make it longer or of a different material, etc?

Also, what are those hose clamps called that they use. Do I need a specific tool to crimp them? Is there a preferred hose clamp?


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my brass quick disconnects today. Only negative I see is the added weight.
> 
> Waiting on the rest of the parts
> 
> 
> 
> Which QD set did you go with?
Click to expand...

Apache 98441024 3/8" Quick Disconnect Pressure Washer Adapter Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GN51RB2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_XChIAbNK94GPJ

And then I got 2 of these:

Anderson Metals 57001 Brass Hose Fitting, Adapter, 3/8" Barb x 3/8" NPT Male Pipe https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DSTC6W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_EDhIAbQCYEMYW

Debating location and configuration.

Sprayer, few inches hose, quick connect then hose and wand.

Or, put it closer to the wand somehow, maybe replace the swivel Barb with the quick connect. It does not spin as freely, but might be enough.

Decisions decisions, but I am leaning for closer to the sprayer.

I envision adapting to my 2 Gallon sprayers too. Just as the Barb fitting and half the quick connect and now I have a single good spray wand that is interchangeable on all my sprayers, backpack and 2 2 gallons.

That's the vision anyway.


----------



## crunk

I just put together one of these wands. Thanks for the instructions. Really nice + even pattern, but I have a cheap hand sprayer Chapin 20000 Poly Lawn and Garden Sprayer without a pressure relief valve. This didn't bother me before I was using a cfv, because I could turn the sprayer upside down and relieve the pressure when I was done spraying. Now I have to slowly loosen the hand pump to relieve the pressure. So I'm thinking about getting one like dfw_pilot. Do you guys think it is worth it to get the Chapin 2 gal. Premier Poly Sprayer, since I already have a good wand? Or is the Chapin 26021XP 2-Gallon ProSeries pretty much the same but with a plastic wand? The Pro is about $15 cheaper.

*Edited to fix your links (Ware)


----------



## Ware

@crunk I would just buy the ProSeries.


----------



## crunk

Ware said:


> @crunk I would just buy the ProSeries.


Thanks Ware. I figured I'd save a few bucks if I could


----------



## crunk

Got mine all setup! I used a 1/2" pex copper crimp ring to attach the hose. I'm really itching to lay down some T-zone, once the snow melts. Here's a pic


----------



## SGrabs33

@crunk It looks purdy :thumbup:


----------



## Adrian82

I will put her together this weekend. I need to check my account to determine if I purchased a control valve. Can't keep track of my $$$.

Side note: - when I saw the trigger i was thinking what the hell is this baby trigger.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Adrian82 said:


> I will put her together this weekend. I need to check my account to determine if I purchased a control valve. Can't keep track of my $$$.
> 
> Side note: - when I saw the trigger i was thinking what the hell is this baby trigger.


I know, I had the same feeling. When you attach the handle, suddenly, it doesn't feel as small. Springy too!


----------



## kolbasz

Just curious, how do you deal with the tip being crooked. I bought the quick adapter, but with the ai tip the tip is positioned north south, which is the direction I'm walking. I need it east west, but can't twist any more.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Just curious, how do you deal with the tip being crooked. I bought the quick adapter, but with the ai tip the tip is positioned north south, which is the direction I'm walking. I need it east west, but can't twist any more.


I think this is what I explained to you here:



Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to understand what is meant by rotation of the tip. Does this mean free spinning or just a horizontal to vertical switch.
> 
> Asking because with my default tip, I remove it to clean and then next use I unscrew it twist it and adjust.
> 
> Jast trying to determine if this is making my life easier (less lazy) or if it serves a different purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, let me try to better explain...
> 
> Here is the catalog page for ordering Quick TeeJet Caps, where you can see that the 25612-*-NYR (where * denotes the color code) is the recommended cap and gasket set for many of the nozzle types we discuss in the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion thread (XR, TT, AIXR, etc). The 25612-*-NYR does not have a round hole in the end of it - it is slotted to fit the nozzles it was designed for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you fully engage this cap (with the nozzle and gasket installed) onto the lugs of the QJT-NYB nozzle body, you end up with the nozzle oriented in a specific direction. To change that orientation, you would need to tighten or loosen the QJT-NYB on the CF Valve:
> 
> ​
> If you never want to change the orientation of your nozzle, there is absolutely nothing wrong with this setup - just tighten the QJT-NYB onto the CF valve to get your desired orientation, then the Quick TeeJet Cap will index to that spot every single time you install it. This is the way TeeJet intended for them to be used, and is why they call them "quick caps".
> 
> If however you are used to being able to make slight adjustments to the orientation of your nozzle, like you could with this Turbo TeeJet in the cap of an OEM Chapin wand:
> 
> ​
> Then you would want to choose a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole in the end like this 25608-*-NYR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this is just sort of a "hack". If you are unsure, or concerned about fit, I would highly recommend just ordering the cap and gasket that is recommended by TeeJet on the catalog page linked above.
Click to expand...


----------



## kolbasz

Shoot, you are right, I screwed up and ordered this one. It has some play with the other tips, just not the ai

25598-3-NYR (Red)


----------



## kolbasz

Do you know who's middle number to get? Is it the same across all caps?

What is the difference overall, they all look the same


----------



## kolbasz

How tight does the cf need to be to not leak? I assumed I need it tight, but you say loosen it.

My one other thought without the hack is a washer.

The rubber will keep a good seal and change how deep it seats. Might even give more room to tighten and the washer gives a hair.


----------



## Ware

Middle number in the quick cap part number? That's just the color code.

The CF valve obviously must be tight enough that it doesn't leak. I haven't checked, but I suspect the 11/16 TeeJet threads might be tapered. If that's the case you probably wouldn't want to use a washer. If it leaks in the position where you need it to be, you could probably add a little thread tape so that it tightens sooner. You could also make some adjustment at the connection above that - where the CF valve attaches to the wand. Several folks here have made it work.


----------



## kolbasz

thats fine, I will figure it out.

Didnt realize the middle number was color only. I guess I know now...


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> thats fine, I will figure it out.
> 
> Didnt realize the middle number was color only. I guess I know now...


That's really the only two places you can make an adjustment to the rotation of your nozzle unless you are using a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole.

The ordering information for the Quick TeeJet Caps (color codes, cap only part numbers, cap + gasket part numbers, etc.) is all on the catalog page:


----------



## kolbasz

saw this on sprayer depots site. While all the parts together are more expensive, for the single cap they are cheaper because of shipping. Go figure.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> saw this on sprayer depots site. While all the parts together are more expensive, for the single cap they are cheaper because of shipping. Go figure.


Be sure and check spraysmarter.com. I've found them to be cheaper across the board.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> saw this on sprayer depots site. While all the parts together are more expensive, for the single cap they are cheaper because of shipping. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure and check spraysmarter.com. I've found them to be cheaper across the board.
Click to expand...

shipping was 7 something, sprayer depot is quoting 5 something.


----------



## kolbasz

crunk said:


> Got mine all setup! I used a 1/2" pex copper crimp ring to attach the hose. I'm really itching to lay down some T-zone, once the snow melts. Here's a pic


are the pex crimps the way to go vs those screw clamp jobbers?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> are the pex crimps the way to go vs those screw clamp jobbers?


It wouldn't snag on anything. Oetiker-style pinch clamps are another good option. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> Oetiker-style pinch clamps are another good option. :thumbup:


@Ware, would 5/8" be the correct size to order on Oetiker-style pinch clamps if your hose is 5/8" OD or would you buy a size smaller like 1/2" clamp? I am very interested in buying some of these for my hose connections.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Ware, would 5/8" be the correct size to order on Oetiker-style pinch clamps if your hose is 5/8" OD or would you buy a size smaller like 1/2" clamp? I am very interested in buying some of these for my hose connections.


I ordered some from McMaster once and as I recall they gave a clamping range for each size.


----------



## TulsaFan

Thanks @Ware! From the McMaster-Carr website..."What's the best way to determine the clamp size you'll need? Simply measure the outside diameter of your hose with the fitting installed. Some clamps accommodate a range of sizes, so be sure the size you need falls in the middle of that range."


----------



## Ware

Yes, and great to mention that you should measure the OD of the hose with the fitting installed. :thumbup:


----------



## TLFU

Will 11/16" thread size (for constant flow valve and nozzle body) work for Field King backpack sprayer? http://www.thefountainheadgroup.com/sprayers/professional/backpack/smith-fk-max-professional.php I can't find any info on the thread size. Also, it comes with Low pressure regulator to spray at 25 PSI, do I need a separate constant flow valve at this point? If not, will the nozzle body still work with this pressure regulator?


----------



## Ware

TLFU said:


> Will 11/16" thread size (for constant flow valve and nozzle body) work for Field King backpack sprayer? http://www.thefountainheadgroup.com/sprayers/professional/backpack/smith-fk-max-professional.php I can't find any info on the thread size. Also, it comes with Low pressure regulator to spray at 25 PSI, do I need a separate constant flow valve at this point? If not, will the nozzle body still work with this pressure regulator?


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:

The "low pressure regulator" is a CF valve, so you don't need one. I circled it in the screen capture below.

​
The specs for that sprayer also say that it "accepts TeeJet nozzles". So you don't need to do any of these mods unless you just want a brass wand. I would choose a couple good TeeJet nozzles and leave it as is. :thumbup:


----------



## TLFU

THANK YOU so much for your feedback. Time to cancel a couple orders... lol


----------



## cnet24

@dfw_pilot a quick question- I spot sprayed with the wand for the first time this weekend and had some leaks at the handle & wand connections, and even experienced some severe leaking/dripping out of my Tee Jet Nozzle. I'm not sure what caused the issue as I used teflon tape on these connections. Have you experienced or had to trouble shoot any leaks?

I should mention I am using this wand on my 20V backpack sprayer, and experienced a lot of the leaking/fizzing at the handle attachment as soon as I turned it on.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sorry to hear that, CNet. No, my wands don't leak, but mine are only attached to 1 gallon pump cans.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'm fighting it, but you guys have got me interested in considering spray applications.
This video by GCI shows a nozzle set up that spans 8' I think. That would counter my argument against me spraying as it would greatly reduce the walking I'd be doing:
https://youtu.be/B_S8MNNpAHE
That nozzle/wand appears to do a half-circle spray that is parallel to the turf. Is that something that is unique to his nozzle, something off the shelf and would it be more effective at even coverage as he presents it to be?

I cannot believe I'm watching youtube lawn videos now.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> ...That nozzle/wand appears to do a half-circle spray that is parallel to the turf. Is that something that is unique to his nozzle, something off the shelf and would it be more effective at even coverage as he presents it to be?


My best guess is he's using something like a TeeJet Turbo FloodJet - very good/excellent for soil applied or systemic products with excellent drift management. Not good for foliar/contact products due to the extra/ultra coarse droplet size.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks Ware. I'll research that.


----------



## kolbasz

I did learn the first negative of the cf valve.

While good to know you are within the constant pressure you desire, when you are do and under the specific pressure, you are still pressurized. Therefore, when it comes time to remove the wand, it is the equivalent of removing a sprayer from a hose that is still filled with water. Caution to your surroundings...


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yes, always depressurize the tank prior to removing any part.


----------



## kolbasz

dfw_pilot said:


> Yes, always depressurize the tank prior to removing any part.


my stihl sg20 lacks this useful feature, instead, the manual states to release pressure by squeezing the trigger and spraying...

What would the pressure be between the trigger and cf valve as removing the cf valve would be the only alternative


----------



## g-man

For tanks without a relief valve, I grab an old rag to cover lid and slowly unscrew the lid. Once the pressure from the tank is free, then you could trigger wand to relief the pressure up to the cf valve.


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> For tanks without a relief valve, I grab an old rag to cover lid and slowly unscrew the lid. Once the pressure from the tank is free, then you could trigger wand to relief the pressure up to the cf valve.


Funny, that too is not an option. The sg20 pressures a chamber. You can run it without the lid.

Seems I have 3 options, your noted rag technique but with the cf valve, no cf valve or get a new/different sprayer.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yikes. As much as I'd hate to buy a new sprayer, it seems like Stihl innovated themselves into a corner. Sometimes, simpler is better.


----------



## kur1j

I've got one of the Chaplin 4g 20v backpack sprayers. I've been using the one that came with the sprayer with a TeeJet nozzle. Unfortunately the connectors I don't believe are the same thread size as it leaks. I partially fixed it by wrapping the hell out of with teflon tape. But it's a PITA to to switch from different teejets.

Do I need to just bite the bullet and build the whole wand? Or is there a connector that I can buy to fit?


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> ...Do I need to just bite the bullet and build the whole wand? Or is there a connector that I can buy to fit?


Do you have some photos you could share of what you're working with?


----------



## kur1j

@Ware

Don't have picture but this is the "nozzle body".
https://www.domyown.com/chapin-nozzle-part-301478-p-1906.html?rrec=true

This is the wand.

https://www.domyown.com/chapin-replacement-sprayer-tube-part-68219-p-1808.html?rrec=true

I took off the metal tip and screwed the nozzle body from the thread into it and dropped a Teejet AIXR in it. From what I googled around I'll have to replace the whole wand as it's different threads on the Chapin wand.

I think i'm just gonna to bite the bullet and get the wand.


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> @Ware
> 
> Don't have picture but this is the "nozzle body".
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-nozzle-part-301478-p-1906.html?rrec=true
> 
> This is the wand.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/chapin-replacement-sprayer-tube-part-68219-p-1808.html?rrec=true
> 
> *I took off the metal tip and screwed the nozzle body from the thread into it and dropped a Teejet AIXR in it.* From what I googled around I'll have to replace the whole wand as it's different threads on the Chapin wand.
> 
> I think i'm just gonna to bite the bullet and get the wand.


The nozzle body from this dfw_wand thread? If so, yeah that would not work - it is 11/16 TeeJet thread.

Why not remove the adjustable brass nozzle and install the TeeJet nozzle with the same Chapin cap/gasket? That's what I've done here with a TT11002...


----------



## kur1j

@Ware Sorry, yeah that was the same one. It was from the Chapin. I did that and it leaks. It's not terrible but when I stop spraying it leaks for about 5 seconds or so and then it leaks down the side of it sometimes when I'm spraying.

I went ahead and just bought the stuff for the wand. I've already got the barb and a few other things laying around. Only needed the handle the wand and the end portion. I've got everything else so it was only 50$ or so.


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

Ordered my sprayer parts yesterday....super excited about it. This is for my 4 gal backpack to spray beneficial stuff on my lawn. I think that I will be ordering just the XRC for my other tanks. Just have to figure out the thread size of them or can anyone tell me? I have a Roundup 2 gal tank (for herbicides) with three different spray patterns, a 2 gal (fungicide) and 1 gal (roach/spider treatment) scotts tank, and a 1 gal tank (ant treatment). They all have that same 45 degree angled head from the Home Depot.


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

Just got my wand now and nozzles yesterday. Waiting on pressure valves. SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

You know what's so funny pilot....is that when I ordered from sprayer depot and I got the nozzles, I looked at the address from where it came from and they are located 15 minutes from my home.....paid shipping for nothing lol, but at least now I can get whatever part I need for a sprayer.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...That nozzle/wand appears to do a half-circle spray that is parallel to the turf. Is that something that is unique to his nozzle, something off the shelf and would it be more effective at even coverage as he presents it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess is he's using something like a TeeJet Turbo FloodJet - very good/excellent for soil applied or systemic products with excellent drift management. Not good for foliar/contact products due to the extra/ultra coarse droplet size.
Click to expand...

I've wondered that myself, I'm 90% sure its a Turbo Flood Jet 2 (the red one), the only problem is that it's definitely not going to get you 8' of range, I have one. You can get the same outward spray effect by turning the bend in your wand upwards and pointing the Turbo Flood Jet outward, don't knock it until you try it. I did it trying to recreate this effect and I really like.



I agree that this is not a good contact nozzle but they use it for everything in The Academy. I'm assuming that's because they include adjuvant in everything they spray. I guess the theory is that adjuvant smooths everything out so the size of the pile doesn't matter? Not sure if I agree with that but then again I'm not a pro.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Zoysialawnnut said:


> . . .when I ordered from sprayer depot. . .


Haha, that _is_ funny. Just remember too, to check out SpraySmarter as their prices tend to be even lower.

[/indent]


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

:thumbsup: I did buy my set from SpraySmarter thanks to you :thumbsup: Shipping wasn't bad either. The Altec constant flow valve though :shocked: I ordered the red one 21 psi and got hammered for 12.00 in shipping cost :wacko:


----------



## Lawnhunter

Just put this together and love it. Only problem was that it leaked where the wand connected to the trigger. Is there supposed to be a gasket there? I even taped it up but it still leaked. Ended up using a spare gasket I had laying around.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sorry @Lawnhunter I never had that problem, but glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Lawnhunter I was once told that most straight threads rely on gaskets to seal and most tapered threads either seal with or without tape. Your right about it not coming with a gasket, I taped mine and haven't had any issues like @dfw_pilot. This must be one of those exceptions because we have a straight fitting that buts up to a flared end (wand).


----------



## CenlaLowell

Grass Clippins said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...That nozzle/wand appears to do a half-circle spray that is parallel to the turf. Is that something that is unique to his nozzle, something off the shelf and would it be more effective at even coverage as he presents it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess is he's using something like a TeeJet Turbo FloodJet - very good/excellent for soil applied or systemic products with excellent drift management. Not good for foliar/contact products due to the extra/ultra coarse droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've wondered that myself, I'm 90% sure its a Turbo Flood Jet 2 (the red one), the only problem is that it's definitely not going to get you 8' of range, I have one. You can get the same outward spray effect by turning the bend in your wand upwards and pointing the Turbo Flood Jet outward, don't knock it until you try it. I did it trying to recreate this effect and I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this is not a good contact nozzle but they use it for everything in The Academy. I'm assuming that's because they include adjuvant in everything they spray. I guess the theory is that adjuvant smooths everything out so the size of the pile doesn't matter? Not sure if I agree with that but then again I'm not a pro.
Click to expand...

I'm truly thinking about buying GCI nozzle just of the coverage it provides


----------



## Grass Clippins

@CenlaLowell Yeah...but with that nozzle it's a bit of a one trick pony that's only goods for systemic applications. If you already have @dfw_pilot's setup, you can just buy the Teejet nozzle that GCI is using and save yourself about $80.


----------



## Grass Clippins

I need to correct a previous post, I'm almost positive they use the white turbo flood jet 2, not the red one, at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## Movingshrub

Movingshrub said:


> Has anyone tried using a quick disconnect fitting somewhere between the wand and the hose?
> 
> I have three spray cans and am trying to figure out if I can get away with just one wand.


I recall throwing this question out there and a few people running with it.

Time for another one concerning the constant flow valve concept that it cuts of the pressure if it gets too low and caps it on the upper end. I went with a 15 PSI CF valve last year. It dripped more than I expected even when I left off pressure. I ended up cracking it due to over overtightening + teflon tape, and have opted not to replace it.

I started looking at a pressure regulator + PSI gauge + check valve filter. The upside I see is some flexibility for use. You could set the regulator at 15 or 21 PSI, and it would work rather than two CF valves, or any PSI that you desire. The downside is that it doesn't cut off if the PSI drops too low, so it requires some awareness on the behalf of the operator. This might be a better contender for people with battery powered sprayers.

I was looking at Dwyer's MPR2-2 pressure regulator which covers 0-30PSI for both air and water.
http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Valves/AirFilters-Regulators/SeriesMPR

Furthermore, I was eyeing the SG1-B10321N or SG1-B10341N pressure gauges.
http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Pressure/SinglePressure/Gages-Dial/SeriesSG1

My understanding is that the constant flow valves weren't compatible with the check valve filters, so I don't have experience using one. However, I assume that would stop the dripping after letting off the handle.

Thoughts?


----------



## gene_stl

As far as the gauge is concern two thoughts. One is get a gauge that has stainless steel wetted parts. And two get a different brand that is liquid filled to damp shocks. They don't cost that much more.

Dwyer stuff is great. I have been using it since the nineteen seventies. However there might be a more purpose built regulator that you could get. Solo has a regulator and pressure gauge built into some of their spray wands.


----------



## Greendoc

Grass Clippins said:


> @Lawnhunter I was once told that most straight threads rely on gaskets to seal and most tapered threads either seal with or without tape. Your right about it not coming with a gasket, I taped mine and haven't had any issues like @dfw_pilot. This must be one of those exceptions because we have a straight fitting that buts up to a flared end (wand).


The Teejet wand to hand piece connection needs to be wrench tight. They designed it such that the straight fitting seats against the flange of the wand pipe captured in the nut and needs some torque to seal. I put o-rings in my wand to handpiece connections. Then again, for what they cost, I switched to 5000 PSI rated stainless steel pipe for my wands. Brass is fragile under commercial usage.


----------



## Greendoc

Movingshrub said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using a quick disconnect fitting somewhere between the wand and the hose?
> 
> I have three spray cans and am trying to figure out if I can get away with just one wand.
> 
> 
> 
> I recall throwing this question out there and a few people running with it.
> 
> Time for another one concerning the constant flow valve concept that it cuts of the pressure if it gets too low and caps it on the upper end. I went with a 15 PSI CF valve last year. It dripped more than I expected even when I left off pressure. I ended up cracking it due to over overtightening + teflon tape, and have opted not to replace it.
> 
> I started looking at a pressure regulator + PSI gauge + check valve filter. The upside I see is some flexibility for use. You could set the regulator at 15 or 21 PSI, and it would work rather than two CF valves, or any PSI that you desire. The downside is that it doesn't cut off if the PSI drops too low, so it requires some awareness on the behalf of the operator. This might be a better contender for people with battery powered sprayers.
> 
> I was looking at Dwyer's MPR2-2 pressure regulator which covers 0-30PSI for both air and water.
> http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Valves/AirFilters-Regulators/SeriesMPR
> 
> Furthermore, I was eyeing the SG1-B10321N or SG1-B10341N pressure gauges.
> http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Pressure/SinglePressure/Gages-Dial/SeriesSG1
> 
> My understanding is that the constant flow valves weren't compatible with the check valve filters, so I don't have experience using one. However, I assume that would stop the dripping after letting off the handle.
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...

I have the ability to switch from a 2 gallon B&G PCO grade can, to an engine drive backpack, then to the hose from a 100 gallon power sprayer. All of those hose ends are fitted with 1/4 ball valves and stainless steel quick coupler sockets. All of my hand pieces and various application tools are fitted with the matching stainless steel quick coupler plugs. It is possible for me to disconnect and switch pieces and sprayers with the line live, materials loaded in the tank if needed.

I looked at the Dwyer pressure regulators. They have Zinc bodies contacting the spray liquid. In another time, I used a similar Zinc body regulator to control my pressure before my hand pieces. No good. The herbicides and fertilizers corroded the Zinc in no time. Now I use brass bodied regulators for that task and stainless body pressure gauges.







Here's one that is a little smaller. I use one much bigger and heavier because it needs to control pressure from a 350 PSI pump.

As for the dripping, I use the TeeJet QuickJet body with the check valve in the body. The strainers with the check valve prohibit attachment of nozzles that are air inducted. 90% of my lawn applications are with AI nozzles.

I almost need to line up my toys on a lawn and take some pictures.


----------



## gene_stl

I would never recommend a zinc body for spayer use. Only stainless steel or plastic. I thought the Dwyer illustrated was plastic. I would only use zinc for air (which almost always has lots of moisture in it here.) if there was no other choice.


----------



## Greendoc

gene_stl said:


> I would never recommend a zinc body for spayer use. Only stainless steel or plastic. I thought the Dwyer illustrated was plastic. I would only use zinc for air (which almost always has lots of moisture in it here.) if there was no other choice.


The knob is plastic, but the wetted parts are Zinc. After my Zinc body misadventure, I started spending the money on brass wetted parts. 10 years and thousands of gallons of spray later, the brass regulators have lasted. I look for ones that offer overhaul kits. That and rebuilding power sprayer pumps is annual PM for me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Greendoc said:


> I almost need to line up my toys on a lawn and take some pictures.


In my best @wardconnor impression voice, "Well, why don't ya?" I'd love to see it!


----------



## g-man

+1


----------



## gene_stl

Overhaul kits---- +1 :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Grass Clippins said:


> @CenlaLowell Yeah...but with that nozzle it's a bit of a one trick pony that's only goods for systemic applications. If you already have @dfw_pilot's setup, you can just buy the Teejet nozzle that GCI is using and save yourself about $80.


What nozzle is he using? Also, what is the difference between contact vs systemic?


----------



## cnet24

dfw_pilot said:


> Sorry to hear that, CNet. No, my wands don't leak, but mine are only attached to 1 gallon pump cans.


Just saw this response, so sorry for the delay. I believe that following weekend I took the entire wand apart, used new thread tape, and put it back together. Haven't had a single leak issue since!


----------



## alpine0000

Just ordered the set-up in the initial post to install on my pump sprayer for spot-spraying. Anything's gotta be better than the stock wand on the Chapin sprayer (I have the same sprayer shown in the first post of this thread by dfw_pilot). Can't wait to get it all set up!  Thanks dfw!


----------



## Grass Clippins

CenlaLowell said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CenlaLowell Yeah...but with that nozzle it's a bit of a one trick pony that's only goods for systemic applications. If you already have @dfw_pilot's setup, you can just buy the Teejet nozzle that GCI is using and save yourself about $80.
> 
> 
> 
> What nozzle is he using? Also, what is the difference between contact vs systemic?
Click to expand...

There's a whole science to sprayer tips, it pretty fascinating. Contact vs Systemic refers to the type of Herbicide, Fungicide, or Insecticide that's being applied. The plant absorbs them differently so they make specific tips for specific applications. I guess you could use one tip for everything but you might as well make the most of your time and nail it the first time. I'm pretty sure the academy uses the Turbo Flood Jet, which is very good to excellent for everything but contact applications.


----------



## Ware

Grass Clippins said:


> There's a whole science to sprayer tips, it pretty fascinating. Contact vs Systemic refers to the type of Herbicide, Fungicide, or Insecticide that's being applied. The plant absorbs them differently so they make specific tips for specific applications. I guess you could use one tip for everything but you might as well make the most of your time and nail it the first time. I'm pretty sure the academy uses the Turbo Flood Jet, which is very good to excellent for everything but contact applications.


TeeJet Nozzle Discussion :thumbsup:


----------



## J_nick

Greendoc said:


> I almost *need* to line up my toys on a lawn and take some pictures.


Yes, we need pictures.


----------



## kolbasz

just curious, my wand leaks a bit from the joint where it attaches to the trigger. I have thread tape, etc, is this just a matter of trying to tighten it more or adding more thread tape. tightening is difficult as it means keeping the wand and trigger aligned while also trying the tighten the nut.


----------



## Studly

dfw_pilot said:


> Finally, whether you have a one gallon pump sprayer or a backpack sprayer, get yourself setup properly on the business end. This setup, with the nozzle body, will allow you to swap tips and caps, depending on what rate you want to spray. Eventually, you'll have a whole set of tips and swapping them out to spray something different each day of the week will be a snap. Here's a handy tip chart for spraying rates.
> 
> Read the TeeJet nozzle thread or just get a generic tip like this one.
> 
> Get this TeeJet cap, or this TeeJet cap, which allows rotation of the tip.
> 
> Get this nozzle body.
> 
> Look at getting a constant flow valve. I like the 15 psi yellow one because I use a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer. If you use a backpack, you might like the 21 psi red one. I got both, just make sure they are 11/16ths thread.
> 
> You'll also be happy with this wand, this trigger, this handle, and this swivel barb. For extra credit, you can buy a strainer to cut down on clogs.


I want to get a Teejet wand/nozzle setup for my cheap, plastic 1 gallon pump sprayer, and will move it to my next replacement sprayer. I'll use this mainly to spray Speed Zone on my lawn weeds. All the options mentioned above are helpful but a bit confusing to me. What parts above are essential, and which ones are optional? Don't think I need anything fancy and want to keep my costs down so any recommendations would be appreciated. Also, if I cut the old plastic wand off, do I need any special parts to be able to attach the new Teejet setup to my existing hose?


----------



## Ware

Studly said:


> ...What parts above are essential, and which ones are optional?


All of those parts are required to build out the brass wand. The CF valve would technically be optional (you could spray without it), but I think it is the most critical piece of the puzzle when the goal is consistency with a manual pump sprayer.

Alternatively, Amazon has a great price on the  Chapin 20V backpack sprayer right now, which accepts TeeJet nozzles and maintains a consistent pressure without a CF valve..

Or if you prefer a hand can, this one would accept TeeJet nozzles too, and you could add a Chapin CF Valve.

So there are several options for you.



Studly said:


> ...Also, if I cut the old plastic wand off, do I need any special parts to be able to attach the new Teejet setup to my existing hose?


If you build the wand described in the OP of this thread, the swivel barb is what attaches to your existing hose (with a clamp, of course).


----------



## Greendoc

J_nick said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost *need* to line up my toys on a lawn and take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we need pictures.
Click to expand...

Ya want pictures?





The Maruyama is the main driver for the hand pieces. Everything is connected via high pressure stainless quick couplers. Please do not try to use air fittings. The ball detents and springs in air fittings rust. They do not make the springs and balls out of stainless. When the coupler socket fails, you may be faced with an open hose containing 350 PSI and 2 GPM or 1+ GPM and 40 PSI if you connected to a battery powered sprayer. The Chapin single nozzle wand is used for spot applications and for lawns too narrow or irregular for the boom to fit. That orange and black spray gun is used for mosquito treatments and for spraying trees. Two nozzle boom. Only regret I have on that is I used the 3 way nozzle turret. Should have gone for the 5. The hand piece for that is a TeeJet 31 gun. That is made for up to 5 GPM and 1000 PSI. I would guess it is almost 20 years old.

Background for the photos is the bowling green. Bermuda at 0.1". I just walked on 8 oz per acre Trinexepac. Takes 3 oz to do the whole thing


----------



## Ware

Greendoc said:


> Ya want pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Maruyama is the main driver for the hand pieces. Everything is connected via high pressure stainless quick couplers. Please do not try to use air fittings. The ball detents and springs in air fittings rust. They do not make the springs and balls out of stainless. When the coupler socket fails, you may be faced with an open hose containing 350 PSI and 2 GPM or 1+ GPM and 40 PSI if you connected to a battery powered sprayer. The Chapin single nozzle wand is used for spot applications and for lawns too narrow or irregular for the boom to fit. That orange and black spray gun is used for mosquito treatments and for spraying trees. Two nozzle boom. Only regret I have on that is I used the 3 way nozzle turret. Should have gone for the 5. The hand piece for that is a TeeJet 31 gun. That is made for up to 5 GPM and 1000 PSI. I would guess it is almost 20 years old.
> 
> Background for the photos is the bowling green. Bermuda at 0.1". I just walked on 8 oz per acre Trinexepac. Takes 3 oz to do the whole thing


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Greendoc said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost *need* to line up my toys on a lawn and take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we need pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya want pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Maruyama is the main driver for the hand pieces. Everything is connected via high pressure stainless quick couplers. Please do not try to use air fittings. The ball detents and springs in air fittings rust. They do not make the springs and balls out of stainless. When the coupler socket fails, you may be faced with an open hose containing 350 PSI and 2 GPM or 1+ GPM and 40 PSI if you connected to a battery powered sprayer. The Chapin single nozzle wand is used for spot applications and for lawns too narrow or irregular for the boom to fit. That orange and black spray gun is used for mosquito treatments and for spraying trees. Two nozzle boom. Only regret I have on that is I used the 3 way nozzle turret. Should have gone for the 5. The hand piece for that is a TeeJet 31 gun. That is made for up to 5 GPM and 1000 PSI. I would guess it is almost 20 years old.
> 
> Background for the photos is the bowling green. Bermuda at 0.1". I just walked on 8 oz per acre Trinexepac. Takes 3 oz to do the whole thing
Click to expand...

What did you use and where did you get the pieces to attach the wand to the wet boom?


----------



## Greendoc

The wet boom is attached to the 1/4" stainless pipe via a reducer bushing threaded into the 1/2" Tee. 1/2" Tee is connected with the 1/4" high pressure quick couplers. I used stainless U bolts and plates to fix the boom to the wand so it does not swivel at the end. The plumbing fittings and hardware are common items at Ace or HD. The quick couplers I got from a pressure washer vendor.


----------



## gene_stl

Thank you Greendoc! :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

Boom is expandable to 4 nozzles. Anything bigger, I want mounted to a vehicle of some kind.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Holy guacamole....I'm not sure how I found this site, but wow. I don't even know what to make of most this stuff, it's still sinking in. It looks like they specialize in CO2 Sprayers but they have a ton of awesome (probably hard to find) parts. I may have to get that folding 4 nozzle boom for the Solo 433, page 42 of catalog :shocked: You have to open & view the catalog to get the full experience.

https://co2sprayers.com


----------



## Dico112lr4

My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Dico112lr4 said:


> My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.


Looks great! Just remember that that pressure gauge is only going to give you the static pressure in the line, when you aren't spraying.


----------



## HomerGuy

Is there a way to add a quick connect on the DFW Wand? I've got a backpack sprayer along with several 1 and 2 gallon pump sprayers. I'd love to be able to quickly swap the DFW wand from one sprayer to another.


----------



## Grass Clippins

HomerGuy said:


> Is there a way to add a quick connect on the DFW Wand? I've got a backpack sprayer along with several 1 and 2 gallon pump sprayers. I'd love to be able to quickly swap the DFW wand from one sprayer to another.


https://co2sprayers.com/products/solo-ad


----------



## Dico112lr4

SCGrassMan said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Just remember that that pressure gauge is only going to give you the static pressure in the line, when you aren't spraying.
Click to expand...

It gives me a pressure reading as it's spraying. I can keep it @ 40psi +/- 5. Would it read differently if it were downwind of the handle?


----------



## Ware

Dico112lr4 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Just remember that that pressure gauge is only going to give you the static pressure in the line, when you aren't spraying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gives me a pressure reading as it's spraying. I can keep it @ 40psi +/- 5. Would it read differently if it were downwind of the handle?
Click to expand...

+1, I agree you would see an accurate pressure while spraying.


----------



## g-man

+2


----------



## stotea

Dico112lr4 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Just remember that that pressure gauge is only going to give you the static pressure in the line, when you aren't spraying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gives me a pressure reading as it's spraying. I can keep it @ 40psi +/- 5. Would it read differently if it were downwind of the handle?
Click to expand...

Technically, yes, but the difference would likely be very immaterial.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Movingshrub said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using a quick disconnect fitting somewhere between the wand and the hose?
> 
> I have three spray cans and am trying to figure out if I can get away with just one wand.
> 
> 
> 
> I recall throwing this question out there and a few people running with it.
> 
> Time for another one concerning the constant flow valve concept that it cuts of the pressure if it gets too low and caps it on the upper end. I went with a 15 PSI CF valve last year. It dripped more than I expected even when I left off pressure. I ended up cracking it due to over overtightening + teflon tape, and have opted not to replace it.
> 
> I started looking at a pressure regulator + PSI gauge + check valve filter. The upside I see is some flexibility for use. You could set the regulator at 15 or 21 PSI, and it would work rather than two CF valves, or any PSI that you desire. The downside is that it doesn't cut off if the PSI drops too low, so it requires some awareness on the behalf of the operator. This might be a better contender for people with battery powered sprayers.
> 
> I was looking at Dwyer's MPR2-2 pressure regulator which covers 0-30PSI for both air and water.
> http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Valves/AirFilters-Regulators/SeriesMPR
> 
> Furthermore, I was eyeing the SG1-B10321N or SG1-B10341N pressure gauges.
> http://www.dwyer-inst.com/Product/Pressure/SinglePressure/Gages-Dial/SeriesSG1
> 
> My understanding is that the constant flow valves weren't compatible with the check valve filters, so I don't have experience using one. However, I assume that would stop the dripping after letting off the handle.
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...

Here's a pretty slick in-line regulator/gauge combo. The catalog describes it as "...Mini In-Line Pressure
Regulator, brass body with plastic bonnet, non corrosive, one inlet and three outlet ports, all 1/8" npt(f), designed for liquids, two plugs supplied, nitrile diaphragm."

https://co2sprayers.com/products/425-reg-inline-regulator
*it takes a few seconds for the photo to upload on their site.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I stand corrected


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Finally pulled the trigger tonight after my 1 gallon pump sprayer took a dump. Ended up getting a Chapin 26021XP 2 gallon sprayer and ordered the DFW wand setup from spraysmarter.com. Hopefully it will take some of the small problems out of spraying herbicides and PGR on the shrubs. Will report back in a couple days after everything arrives.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Looking at getting a backpack sprayers next week. I'm spraying est 20,000 sq ft which one is the best recommended for this?

Second question why is GCI spraying only .25 every thousand? Is there a benefit to that?


----------



## g-man

For 20k, a battery operated one. A double nozzle boom should cut your walking in half.

The only benefit is less water to carry, less times to stop and refill. There are multiple risk and disadvantages. Most products call for a 1 gallon/ksqft carrier.


----------



## Hoosier

I have a cheap Chapin pump sprayer (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039EEN0M/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1) that I plan to use mainly for spot treating weeds, since I just purchased a battery powered sprayer for fertilizer-type applications. Sometimes that spot treatment turns into a blanket app once I see what's actually out there, so wanting to upgrade a bit to get better nozzles and CF valve. I'll be able to use the TeeJet nozzles on both sprayers.

My (probably stupid) question is, how to I connect the wand assembly to the hose? Or do I need to replace the hose as well? Here are pictures of the current setup out of the box.

I was initially just going to add the CF valve and appropriate nozzle assembly to the end, but the problem is that the spraying end of the tube is a smaller size than the tube to trigger connector. Maybe I can just replace the tube with one that has the larger connector on the end, like this one? https://www.domyown.com/chapin-replacement-sprayer-tube-part-68219-p-1808.html Trying to keep this under about $50, as I've spent way too much on stuff this year so far, so even if it only lasts me a handful of applications until I can fully upgrade next spring, that's fine.


----------



## Grass Clippins

I'd be willing to bet that you'll save money in the long run by cutting the hose on the business end and going with the DFW Wand. One wand for multiple sprayers...one wand to rule them all.


----------



## dfw_pilot

You can buy new hose by the foot as well.


----------



## Hoosier

Ok, figured that's what I'd need to do, only issue is if you see in the first picture, and another one attached here, there is actually a hose inside of the black hose housing - this is what runs into the tank and sits at the bottom. If I were to get a new hose, how would I go about working with/around that? Thanks for the help...


----------



## TC2

NashDad said:


> My (probably stupid) question is, how to I connect the wand assembly to the hose? Or do I need to replace the hose as well? Here are pictures of the current setup out of the box.


Unless the hose is really too narrow and rigid, you cut the end off the hose and connect the wand assembly using a barb fitting and clamp.

To use with multiple sprayers, add a quick connect either at the beginning or end of the hose and to each sprayer ie https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN51RB2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 with suitable barb fittings.


----------



## Hoosier

Gotcha, now it makes sense! The inner hose is pretty rigid, but may be able to replace it, or heat it up to get the barb on. 
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Dico112lr4 said:


> My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.


I assume you opted to go with the pressure gauge instead of the CFV?


----------



## Dico112lr4

Colonel K0rn said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new "DFW" wand with a cheapo Lowes pressure gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you opted to go with the pressure gauge instead of the CFV?
Click to expand...

Plan was for a CFV but they were out of stock at the time if I remember correctly. Still plan on getting one but I'll leave the gauge.


----------



## Hoosier

For those looking for the CF valve, I found an additional option here: https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html

Cost is about $1 more than the one on the Altec site, but Altec wanted $11 for shipping, and Oesco shipping was only $3.66 to me. Not a huge savings, but a saving nonetheless.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Should there be an o-ring between the trigger and the wand extension as well as the handle and the swivel barb? I have a small white plastic gasket/oring that could go in 2 possible places.


----------



## stotea

95mmrenegade said:


> Should there be an o-ring between the trigger and the wand extension as well as the handle and the swivel barb? I have a small white plastic gasket/oring that could go in 2 possible places.


No. Just tape any metal-on-metal threaded connections.


----------



## Amaxwell5

I'm sorry if I missed this in the thread. I just got a my4sons sprayer and ordered all the parts to make the dfw_wand. My question is can I run the constant flow valve? The my4sons sprayer has a dial for adjustable pressure but no markings to know what PSI it is set to.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Ware

Amaxwell5 said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this in the thread. I just got a my4sons sprayer and ordered all the parts to make the dfw_wand. My question is can I run the constant flow valve? The my4sons sprayer has a dial for adjustable pressure but no markings to know what PSI it is set to.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.


I would just use the pressure adjustment on the sprayer. A CF valve is best for a manual pump sprayer, where operating pressure can vary wildly.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Gotcha. Thank you @w@Ware


----------



## stotea

Amaxwell5 said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this in the thread. I just got a my4sons sprayer and ordered all the parts to make the dfw_wand. My question is can I run the constant flow valve? The my4sons sprayer has a dial for adjustable pressure but no markings to know what PSI it is set to.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.


I also recently purchased the M4. I don't understand why, but my CF valves don't function properly with the M4. It's as if the CF valves aren't even there or the M4 somehow overrides them. Guess I'm gonna need to get a pressure gauge.

Edit: Actually, I just remembered that I was spraying a mix that contained a crappy humic acid powder that wouldn't dissolve at all. It badly clogged the strainer. So, I think the CF valve was actually working because it stopped the leaking I had without it. The flow rate was just super low because of the clogged strainer. I'll do some testing sometime this week and report back.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Finished up spraying certainty. Works like a champ.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Got my dfw wand put together this afternoon. Ran water to make sure everything was good to go. Works perfectly. I used the quick attach parts that came with the My4sons sprayer.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

@dfw_pilot The link for the sprayer videos is no longer valid. The new link is here: https://sustainable-farming.rutgers.edu/backpack-sprayer-modification/



> Important: Start by watching these excellent videos on the important principles of spraying. It's a fantastic series that explains the steps to getting this right. It talks about the different tips available that make the difference between spraying 4 gallons over 5k or 10k. Don't like to refill so often? Watch the videos. Droplet size directly affects coverage, and that comes from selecting the proper tip for the job.


----------



## stotea

Amaxwell5 said:


> Got my dfw wand put together this afternoon. Ran water to make sure everything was good to go. Works perfectly. I used the quick attach parts that came with the My4sons sprayer.


Are all the plastic tips/accessories that came with your M4 complete garbage like mine are, or was I just unlucky? All but one of mine leak - not that I'd really use many of them anyway.


----------



## Amaxwell5

stotea said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my dfw wand put together this afternoon. Ran water to make sure everything was good to go. Works perfectly. I used the quick attach parts that came with the My4sons sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the plastic tips/accessories that came with your M4 complete garbage like mine are, or was I just unlucky? All but one of mine leak - not that I'd really use many of them anyway.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I was not impressed with the tips. I do really like the sprayer though. It is great.


----------



## ShaneNC

Planning to build one of these to use with a Chapin Pro-Series. To clarify, since it sounds like it's in my best interest to use a CF valve, I should also include a pressure gauge and just maintain tank pressure above whatever my CF valve is designed for?


----------



## Ware

ShaneNC said:


> ...To clarify, since it sounds like it's in my best interest to use a CF valve, I should also include a pressure gauge and just maintain tank pressure above whatever my CF valve is designed for?


I don't think it's necessary to have a gauge when using a CF valve. When your tank pressure drops below the CF valve rating it closes and stops spraying. It also regulates your spray pressure down to the CF valve rating on the top end.


----------



## ShaneNC

Ware said:


> I don't think it's necessary to have a gauge when using a CF valve. When your tank pressure drops below the CF valve rating it closes and stops spraying. It also regulates your spray pressure down to the CF valve rating on the top end.


Ahh, gotcha. I knew it would regulate down to its rated pressure but wasn't aware that it would simply shut off when you got too low.

Thanks for the info, I have learned a ton in the few days I've been on here just reading around.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thanks @Lawn_newbie!


----------



## wky-31

Does anyone have the trigger on the bottom? I found it awkward with the trigger on top. Does it make any difference functionally how the trigger is oriented?


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't, but I think it's fine however you'd like to do it.


----------



## wky-31

I didn't think it would make a difference, either. Thanks for putting this together with the detailed parts list. I never could have figured it out myself!


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

Hey everyone, been a while since I posted. Anyhow, today I have upgraded my pump backpack sprayer to a 12v backpack sprayer by Hudson. I purchased it at sprayerdepot locally since I live here and they are 15 minutes away. While I was there and trying to decided which one I was wanting to get, I almost went with a solo because the wand had a built in pressure gauge (189.99) and the Hudson was 119.99. I said to the sales guy that if we can put together a pressure gauge I will go with the hudson. So he looked up all the parts and voila! got myself a pressure gauge to attach to my built sprayer wand! Thanks pilot for the parts list! Going to test it tomorrow.


----------



## Zoysialawnnut

If anyone is interested, I can list the parts to make the pressure gauge.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Go ahead and list them (with links)!


----------



## MSLiechty

anyone find a place that sells the pinch on clamps?


----------



## Ware

MSLiechty said:


> anyone find a place that sells the pinch on clamps?


You can get them from Amazon or places like McMaster-Carr (search Oetiker Clamps). :thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn_newbie

@MSLiechty https://www.qcsupply.com/easy-seal-plastic-clamp.html


----------



## MSLiechty

Lawn_newbie said:


> @MSLiechty https://www.qcsupply.com/easy-seal-plastic-clamp.html


Perfect Thanks


----------



## HomerGuy

I'm looking to modify my DFW wand to a two nozzle boom to give me a wider swath of coverage. Anyone done this? I'm not finding anything at spraysmarter or sprayerdepot that would work.


----------



## Rile78

Old thread but just a warning about Spray Smarter. Make sure you know what you are purchasing is the correct size/item you need as they will not cover return shipping charges. I bought a sprayer wand extension that won't work on my handle but return shipping would almost cost as much as the wand. Customer service was pretty lackluster about it too.


----------



## Ware

Here is a link to their return policy. Sprayer Depot is another popular option, but it looks like they go one step further and subject all returns to a 20% restocking fee. I'm as spoiled as anyone when it comes to "free" shipping/returns, but I think I'm fine with it if it helps keep their prices low. As for the customer service, I would guess they make their money selling to customers like this...


----------



## Rile78

Ware you are probably right...my little $16 wand is nothing compared to what most of their clients order  I should have read that return policy first. I would still probably buy from them again, just won't make the same mistake twice and verify the thread size on my sprayer wand :thumbup: Amazon Prime has most definitely spoiled us all with the sweetest return policy around.


----------



## Ware

Rile78 said:


> ...Amazon Prime has most definitely spoiled us all with the sweetest return policy around.


Amen. They do have have a presence on Amazon - I wonder if their Amazon storefront policies are any different.


----------



## William

Anyone replaced their spreadermate wand with the dfw_wand?


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Anyone replaced their spreadermate wand with the dfw_wand?


I haven't - I just drop a TeeJet nozzle in the one that came with it.


----------



## Michael303

I'm trying to put together an order for a wand for my handheld pump sprayer on SpraySmarter.com but have a few questions.

I haven't found the same CF valves on their site. Am I overlooking it or do I need to order it from a different site?

Can someone point me to a check valve filter on their site that I can use and also tell me where exactly it goes in the wand?

Does anyone have a suggestion for which color (flow rate) valve I might try for my pump sprayer? I was leaning towards the gray.

Do the XR tips work with the red caps? The table suggests the white caps. Also, do I need the cap and gasket or just the cap?

Here's what's in my cart so far. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rile78

It's my own fault but I'm stuck with the 24" curved tee jet wand as return shipping isn't worth the effort. I would still like to make it work on my Field King backpack sprayer but need some sort of 3/4" female to 11/16" male adapter/reducer to attach the wand to the current trigger. I have searched everywhere I know of and am having a hard time finding anything in 11/16" thread preiod. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Michael303

Rile78 said:


> It's my own fault but I'm stuck with the 24" curved tee jet wand as return shipping isn't worth the effort. I would still like to make it work on my Field King backpack sprayer but need some sort of 3/4" female to 11/16" male adapter/reducer to attach the wand to the current trigger. I have searched everywhere I know of and am having a hard time finding anything in 11/16" thread preiod. Anyone have any suggestions?


I don't suppose you used PayPal to pay? PayPal has a return shipping refund program. I've used it quite a bit and it comes in handy when you order a wrong item or need to return something that's not the fault of the vendor.


----------



## Ware

Rile78 said:


> It's my own fault but I'm stuck with the 24" curved tee jet wand as return shipping isn't worth the effort. I would still like to make it work on my Field King backpack sprayer but need some sort of 3/4" female to 11/16" male adapter/reducer to attach the wand to the current trigger. I have searched everywhere I know of and am having a hard time finding anything in 11/16" thread preiod. Anyone have any suggestions?


Not exactly what you're looking for, but something like this might get you started in the right direction...


----------



## Podsi

What am I doing wrong? See pictures for the parts I ordered. When I use the strainer, the AI tip doesn't fit and I can't twist the QJ cap onto the nozzle body. When I don't use the strainer, the whole assembly is too loose. When I use the XR tip, it's always too loose.

Did I not order the right parts?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Michael303

Did the cap come with a gasket? One model number includes the gasket and one doesn't. I've never used any of these parts myself but did recently read up on them quite a bit. The gasket is the first thing that comes to mind with why they're loose.

On the AI page of the catalog, there is a tiny note that says they won't work with the strainer due to the "pre-orifice design" but you should be able to use it without the strainer.


----------



## N LA Hacker

The 25597 cap will work with the AI tip, but not sure it will work with the XR tip.


----------



## N LA Hacker

You can use a strainer with the AI tip, but not the strainer with the check valve.


----------



## Podsi

So with the AI tip, I must have something wrong with the washers /gaskets? I've tried a few different configurations, but there is still a lot of play in the assembly so that it isn't usable. Maybe someone can tell me where these washers go? See pic. Also, what cap do I need for the XR tip? Thx


----------



## Oceans05

Look at getting a constant flow valve. I like the 15 psi yellow one because I use a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer. If you use a backpack, you might like the 21 psi red one. I got both, just make sure they are 11/16ths thread.

Hello!

I've read this thread and the nozzle thread and was able to grasp 95% of the info. I ordered the wand set up, the xr and ai red nozzles and a xr yellow. I am a little confused on the CF valve.

I plan on purchasing the ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer and the 2 gal hand held, the specs say the backpack sprays at 60psi and the hand held at 45psi.

I have been unable to come to a conclusive decision on which CF valves to get. It seems most people talk about using a 29psi or the 44 psi valve? I am still trying to understand how much product to dispense per 1k so maybe that's where I'm getting confused.

Thank you. 
Stephan


----------



## Podsi

Looks like, as Michael303 said, I ordered a part number that does not include the required gasket. Weird, that they even make that an option. I also did not order a tip that was compatible with both AI and XR.

So I'm ordering part #25612-2-NYR, which should work with the XR tip.

Before I order it though, wondering if there is anyone on the forum in the North Austin area that needs to get some things as well. It gives me heartburn to pay $8 shipping for a $0.73 part that weighs less than an ounce. This is why I haven't ordered the CF valve from Altec yet. $11 shipping for such a lightweight item?

PM me if you want me to throw something in my cart for you. I'll wait until tomorrow to place the order.


----------



## Oceans05

Oceans05 said:


> Look at getting a constant flow valve. I like the 15 psi yellow one because I use a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer. If you use a backpack, you might like the 21 psi red one. I got both, just make sure they are 11/16ths thread.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've read this thread and the nozzle thread and was able to grasp 95% of the info. I ordered the wand set up, the xr and ai red nozzles and a xr yellow. I am a little confused on the CF valve.
> 
> I plan on purchasing the ryobi 4 gal backpack sprayer and the 2 gal hand held, the specs say the backpack sprays at 60psi and the hand held at 45psi.
> 
> I have been unable to come to a conclusive decision on which CF valves to get. It seems most people talk about using a 29psi or the 44 psi valve? I am still trying to understand how much product to dispense per 1k so maybe that's where I'm getting confused.
> 
> Thank you.
> Stephan


Bump


----------



## N LA Hacker

You wont need a CF valve for the battery powered pack. That's what the od demand pump is for. I do suggest a quick connect fitting with a diaphragm to reduce leakage. As far as hand pumps and Cf valves, I have no knowledge in that department.


----------



## Podsi

Got the new nozzle cap with gaskets and my sprayer is complete. Used 3/8" ID vinyl hose to mate the swivel barb to the existing tank hose. You can see the yellow prodiamine in there.

Question: I'm getting a lot of dripping when I release the trigger. I'm wondering if this is due to the setup of my wand, or to some other element of my rig? Would adding a CF valve fix this?


----------



## Ware

Podsi said:


> ...Would adding a CF valve fix this?


Yes. When you release the trigger everything downstream of the valve is draining out of the tip. Using a constant flow (CF) or check valve closer to the tip will minimize drip when you release the trigger. There are several options, but the CF valve is most common for a manual pump sprayer because it also regulates pressure on the top end.


----------



## Podsi

Ware said:


> Podsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Would adding a CF valve fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. When you release the trigger everything downstream of the valve is draining out of the tip. Using a constant flow (CF) or check valve closer to the tip will minimize drip when you release the trigger. There are several options, but the CF valve is most common for a manual pump sprayer because it also regulates pressure on the top end.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks. Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and get one.


----------



## adgattoni

Podsi said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Would adding a CF valve fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. When you release the trigger everything downstream of the valve is draining out of the tip. Using a constant flow (CF) or check valve closer to the tip will minimize drip when you release the trigger. There are several options, but the CF valve is most common for a manual pump sprayer because it also regulates pressure on the top end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, thanks. Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and get one.
Click to expand...

If you haven't already ordered a CF valve, these adapters are cheaper. This fixed my issue with dripping.

Credit to @7474


----------



## Podsi

adgattoni said:


> Podsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. When you release the trigger everything downstream of the valve is draining out of the tip. Using a constant flow (CF) or check valve closer to the tip will minimize drip when you release the trigger. There are several options, but the CF valve is most common for a manual pump sprayer because it also regulates pressure on the top end.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks. Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't already ordered a CF valve, these adapters are cheaper. This fixed my issue with dripping.
> 
> Credit to @7474
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I had already placed an altec order for the CF by the time I saw it, but good to know.


----------



## NeVs

Ware said:


> I would order one or the other, and then get something like an AIXR11004 for soil applied products like pre-emergents or wetting agents.


@ware have you ever tried one of the Turbo Floodjets? This was recommended to me with a forward spraying orientation to obtain ~7-9 ft wide pattern.

Just curious if you have or what your thoughts are on this approach?


----------



## Ware

NeVs said:


> Ware have you ever tried one of the Turbo Floodjets? This was recommended to me with a forward spraying orientation to obtain ~7-9 ft wide pattern.
> 
> Just curious if you have or what your thoughts are on this approach?


Here is good discussion about that approach.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@NeVs, be sure and check out these threads, too.

TeeJet Nozzle Discussion

GCI Turf Sprayer Nozzle.

ETA: Ware beat me to it.


----------



## rob13psu

Question: Is there a post/section on sprayer maintenance/cleaning? I'd be interested to know how to properly clean out residual product from the wand/nozzle.


----------



## Ware

rob13psu said:


> Question: Is there a post/section on sprayer maintenance/cleaning? I'd be interested to know how to properly clean out residual product from the wand/nozzle.


Here are a couple topics...

Back Pack Sprayer Clean Out
Tank Rinse


----------



## rob13psu

Ware said:


> Here are a couple topics...
> 
> Back Pack Sprayer Clean Out
> Tank Rinse


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## FlaDave

Just got my dfw_wand on order. Little tricky finding all the correct parts on spaysmarter so I figured I would post some direct links to what I pieced together.

24" teejet curved extension
https://www.spraysmarter.com/24-curv-ext-br.html

Sure grip handle
http://www.spraysmarter.com/sure-grip-handle-m.html

Brass swivel barb
http://www.spraysmarter.com/swivel-brass-11990-61.html

Trigger valve
http://www.spraysmarter.com/trigger-teejet-valve.html

Teejet nozzle adaptor with built in no-drip shut off
(CF valves were unavailable)
http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-11-16-16-thread-adapter.html

Cap and Seat
http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-spray-tip-cap.html

Here are the links to the teejet tips suggested by ware.

For foliar blanket apps
Teejet XR 110 Degree Extended Range Flat Spray Tip Color:Red
http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-xr-110-degree-extended-range-flat-spray-tip.html

For foliar spot spraying
TeeJet XR Extended Range Flat Spray Tip Color:Yellow
http://www.spraysmarter.com/visiflo-teejet-tip-xr110-vk.html

For soil treatment blanket apps
Teejet AI Air Induction Flat Spray Tip Color:Red
http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-...ray-tip-00f842ec2fc7bc8a6968c511f44dba04.html

Total cost of everything here was ~$85


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thx for this. I'm flying but when I get home I'll add those to the first post.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Anyone ever tried to build a B&G wand? Would it be better just to buy one premade?


----------



## Ware

N LA Hacker said:


> Anyone ever tried to build a B&G wand? Would it be better just to buy one premade?


I think they sell all the pieces, but probably cheaper to buy one.


----------



## FlaDave

dfw_pilot said:


> Thx for this. I'm flying but when I get home I'll add those to the first post.


 :thumbup: No problem. I haven't received the parts yet to verify that they all fit together correctly but I was trying to be very thorough. I will update when they arrive. Also I just realized I didn't get a strainer.


----------



## NeVs

I'm not wanting to cut my Sprayers Plus hose to put on my new wand.

Any recommendations on a hose that is safe for all use purposes?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yes, I'll link one in the original thread in a few minutes. Standby.


----------



## FlaDave

It has arrived! Everything fit together perfectly. Looking forward to my next spray now.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

@FlaDave, I'm jealous. I received my nozzles, caps and gaskets but everything else is "lost" in the USPS system. Tracking shows it's doing laps around Indy since the 10th.


----------



## NeVs

Anyone know if either site carries the swivel barb but for a 5/16 hose?? I can't find one

My sprayers-plus pump is a 5/16 outlet.


----------



## NeVs

NeVs said:


> Anyone know if either site carries the swivel barb but for a 5/16 hose?? I can't find one
> 
> My sprayers-plus pump is a 5/16 outlet.


Anyone?


----------



## NeVs

NeVs said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if either site carries the swivel barb but for a 5/16 hose?? I can't find one
> 
> My sprayers-plus pump is a 5/16 outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

For anyone with a sprayers-plus sprayer and a 5/16" ID hose, this is what I ended up doing.

Bought this, will keep the stock hose connected to the pump and then use a 6" piece of 3/8" hose to connect to the sprayer wand.

EDGE INDUSTRIAL 3/8" X 5/16" Hose ID Brass Barb Reducer
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CSDS8P2?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------



## Ware

NeVs said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if either site carries the swivel barb but for a 5/16 hose?? I can't find one
> 
> My sprayers-plus pump is a 5/16 outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

I only see 1/4" and 3/8" barb options here, but you may be able to piece something together like this:

1/4" FNPT x 1/4" FNPS Brass Swivel:










And this 5/16" X 1/4" Brass Male Insert:










In a hurry, so don't take my work for it - double check those connections to make sure everything will go together right. :thumbup:


----------



## Creppin

Thanks for the links! I wanted to confirm the hose diameter should be 3/8" instead of the 1/4" for the SpraySmarter links.

I'm building up one for spot treatments so I think I'll only get the "spot foliage" tee jet too.

Last, what psi is best for spot treatment for the constant flow valve? That should be 1/4", right?


----------



## AZChemist

Not sure if this was posted yet.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_BSF5FKbjIU


----------



## dfw_pilot

AZChemist said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet.


That entire series was listed as a must watch in my original post. :thumbup:


----------



## Jnbwolf

Help on CFV part number?

I have the teejet parts off the front page.

Is this the one? TJT part?


----------



## Jnbwolf

FYI, that is the right part if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jnbwolf

When assembling, is a rubber washer suppose to go here?



Won't tighten without one? Thoughts ?


----------



## mtroberts20

When I attached the wand to the trigger handle, I felt like it needed something like a rubber washer in that connection as well. However, I didn't put anything there and had no problems with tightening that connection, and no leaks either.


----------



## SD_erik

Jnbwolf said:


> When assembling, is a rubber washer suppose to go here?
> 
> 
> 
> Won't tighten without one? Thoughts ?


I just got mine and was wondering the same. I grabbed a wrench and tightened it up. It's solid now. Just a little elbow grease is needed. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87

Hi guys -

Long time listener, first time poster. The information on the board has been great, super helpful and I thank you for all the great insight.

Was hoping I could ask two more specific questions about the wand build after scouring through the 16 pages a few times!

First - how are you determining which PSI CF Valve to purchase? It seems like an integral part for maintaining a constant stream. I have an Oregon BPS416 that is supposed to push 45psi. Should I be considering the 15, 21 or even 29 PSI valve? Is this a function of my walking speed and the area I'm looking to cover? I'm 6'4" and can get a pretty good pace going.

Also, do I need to worry about the thread diameter of any of the parts? Im planning to just cut the wand off the hose of my current sprayer similar to what was shown on the video. I suppose I should confirm the hose diameter to ensure the swivel barb fits?

Anything else to keep in mind? Hoping to get this bad boy on order. Been chomping at the bit for the past week or so.

Many thanks I'm advance, and thanks again for all of the assistance already!


----------



## Ware

Welcome to TLF @Tmank87!

Regarding the CF valve, it really comes down to personal preference/desired operating pressure. Most TeeJet nozzles are designed to be operated at 40psi, but they can be operated higher or lower. You just have to read the charts to determine what your flow, droplet size, etc is going to be.

That said, keep in mind that higher pressure CF valves require more pumping to maintain that pressure. In other words, you'll be pumping more to maintain a system pressure above 29psi than you would 21psi. You've probably read this, but the way the CF valve works is your system pressure has to be above the set point for the valve to open, then it regulates down to that pressure to maintain constant flow (CF).

With a sprayer capable of building 45psi I don't think you would have any issues maintaining 29psi.


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Tmank87

Thanks guys, this is helpful. Probably makes sense to stay around 21psi valve.


----------



## Tmank87

Just got my wand shipment, I'm very excited. I gave it a 'rough' assembly tonight. I noticed I have a lot of play where the wand meets the trigger. The wand basically bounces around. I was expecting it to be 'stiff' - is this normal?

Edit: just wasn't tight enough.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't have any play in my wand at that point. It can be a bit of a struggle to get the wand tight whilst pointing straight. Try playing with it some more.


----------



## Tmank87

dfw_pilot said:


> I don't have any play in my wand at that point. It can be a bit of a struggle to get the wand tight whilst pointing straight. Try playing with it some more.


That became my 2nd issue but I think I got it sorted. Thanks


----------



## SCGrassMan

@dfw_pilot have you or anyone else made a two head spray bar out of this?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Boom! Pun intended.


----------



## stepper

Such a beauty! The problem I'm running into is when I put the CF VALVE, 11/16", 29 PSI, I had almost zero pressure with the AI11004-VS. It literally just dripped.

Using a Ryobi sprayer. Think I need a stronger CF?


----------



## Ware

@stepper I probably wouldn't worry about using a CF valve. I think it is a solution looking for a problem on a battery sprayer. To prevent drips, I would just use a check valve strainer in the nozzle body. :thumbup:

*Note the check valve strainers do not work with AI series nozzles.


----------



## stepper

Ware said:


> @stepper I probably wouldn't worry about using a CF valve. I think it is a solution looking for a problem on a battery sprayer. To prevent drips, I would just use a check valve strainer in the nozzle body. :thumbup:
> 
> *Note the check valve strainers do not work with AI series nozzles.


Oh that makes sense. I did have the strainer in there and it worked with the TT11004, so that had to be it. Thanks @Ware


----------



## cabbd

Any Canadians build the dfw_wand with parts from a local/national supplier?


----------



## testwerke

Hoosier said:


> I have a cheap Chapin pump sprayer (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039EEN0M/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1) that I plan to use mainly for spot treating weeds, since I just purchased a battery powered sprayer for fertilizer-type applications. Sometimes that spot treatment turns into a blanket app once I see what's actually out there, so wanting to upgrade a bit to get better nozzles and CF valve. I'll be able to use the TeeJet nozzles on both sprayers.
> 
> My (probably stupid) question is, how to I connect the wand assembly to the hose? Or do I need to replace the hose as well? Here are pictures of the current setup out of the box.
> 
> I was initially just going to add the CF valve and appropriate nozzle assembly to the end, but the problem is that the spraying end of the tube is a smaller size than the tube to trigger connector. Maybe I can just replace the tube with one that has the larger connector on the end, like this one? https://www.domyown.com/chapin-replacement-sprayer-tube-part-68219-p-1808.html Trying to keep this under about $50, as I've spent way too much on stuff this year so far, so even if it only lasts me a handful of applications until I can fully upgrade next spring, that's fine.


Hoosier, et. al, 
I'm curious if you were able to retrofit the dfw_wand to your Chapin 20000. I have the same sprayer and I am not sure if the swivel barb mentioned in the OP would fit the Chapin's hose diameter. Do you happen to know the hose inner diameter and what size swivel barb would fit or did you replace the hose?


----------



## Hoosier

@testwerke 
I ended up going a bit different route. Instead of building the whole assembly, I just bought a complete TeeJet assembly: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CMU1SZ2/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Once I got it, I just cut the original hose on the Chapin, and it fit right onto the barb that came on the TeeJet assembly. I didn't put a hose clamp on, but I'm sure that wouldn't hurt - hasn't budged in 5 or 6 uses since though.

It has a 3/8 hose barb on the end, so if you wanted to build your own, 3/8 is what you want for your Chapin - I don't remember finding a replacement hose for that sprayer that I thought would work, due to how it's connected to the tank.

I bought a CF valve, but I couldn't get it to spray with that on no matter how much I pumped it up, so it's sitting in a drawer until I have the time/patience to troubleshoot.

One comment about the handle I got... I recently added the Teejet Quick Connect adapter, and since I did that, it's spraying for about a full second even after I release the handle. I'm 99% sure it wasn't doing this until I put the Quick Connect on there, and I plan to test this again with the CF valve, since continuing to spray would indicate to me that there's too much pressure built up, but again, haven't had the time to troubleshoot.


----------



## clarksvilleal

Hoosier said:


> @testwerke
> 
> I bought a CF valve, but I couldn't get it to spray with that on no matter how much I pumped it up, so it's sitting in a drawer until I have the time/patience to troubleshoot.
> 
> One comment about the handle I got... I recently added the Teejet Quick Connect adapter, and since I did that, it's spraying for about a full second even after I release the handle. I'm 99% sure it wasn't doing this until I put the Quick Connect on there, and I plan to test this again with the CF valve, since continuing to spray would indicate to me that there's too much pressure built up, but again, haven't had the time to troubleshoot.


Hoosier -

Did you ever find out what the problem was with getting the CF valve to work?

I'm having the same problem with a SP0 backpack sprayer using any of 3 different Altec CF valves that I just got - 44, 29 and 21 PSI. When I insert any one of them between the wand and the tip i can't get it to spray at all. Seems to be building up pressure in the tank through to the wand, because if I take off the CF valve it spews liquid under pressure through the now tipless wand. With the CF valve in no matter how much pressure I build up in the tank nothing gets through to the tip.

I'd like to hear what you found was the problem if you did eventually get it to work.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Thanks dfw_pilot for this awesome write up! I tried sourcing the parts from a Canadian website to try and save a bit on shipping and conversion rates. Can you guys check and see if this will work? I got everything exactly the same except for a shorter wand (18" vs 24" as I feel that 24" is a bit long, what do you guys think?), but couldn't find the exact same handle and swivel barb.

https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/checkout/cart/


----------



## llO0DQLE

Ware said:


> That's really the only two places you can make an adjustment to the rotation of your nozzle unless you are using a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole.
> 
> The ordering information for the Quick TeeJet Caps (color codes, cap only part numbers, cap + gasket part numbers, etc.) is all on the catalog page:


Does this mean that each color cap is specific to the spray tips indicated in each row? i.e. if you want the AI Teejet tip then you should get the red cap (3rd row) and that tip wouldn't fit the white cap (first row)? At first, I thought that it was all the same part and you just picked a color based on preference. It's not clear on the spraysmarter site. It just lets you select color of the cap but no indication that there are differences.


----------



## Ware

llO0DQLE said:


> Does this mean that each color cap is specific to the spray tips indicated in each row? i.e. if you want the AI Teejet tip then you should get the red cap (3rd row) and that tip wouldn't fit the white cap (first row)? At first, I thought that it was all the same part and you just picked a color based on preference. It's not clear on the spraysmarter site. It just lets you select color of the cap but no indication that there are differences.


You would want that red one for an AI nozzle, but no - most of those caps are available in 10 colors. See color code chart on the top right corner of the catalog page. Also see "How to order:" section on the bottom right corner of the catalog page.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Ah gotcha! Ok thanks!


----------



## Reddog90

Just to make sure I understand this, you guys are buying a sprayer like this, then trashing the wand that came with it for a DFW want setup?

https://www.domyown.com/chapin-premier-gallon-sprayer-21220xp-p-252.html

Is it possible to get a nice sprayer like this without a wand or would that really not save me much money?


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's what I did. YMMV


----------



## Reddog90

Thanks. And how do I know which psi CF valve to order? I read early in this thread about a user having trouble with the 21 psi cf valve in a hand pump sprayer. Will I be OK with the yellow 15 psi valve? Im guessing I use it in conjunction with the strainer that is also a 5 psi check valve to prevent drips and also ensure even application?


----------



## dfw_pilot

The original post shows mine with a 15 psi yellow one and I have no problem when hand pumping. Cheers.


----------



## llO0DQLE

@dfw_pilot Is the swivel barb linked in the OP for a 3/8" hose? I couldn't find any specs on it on the spraysmarter site. My hose from my pump is also much smaller. I could buy a bigger hose but I'm worried that it won't fit the cap that connects the hose to the tank. This is the one I have HDC 1 Gallon Sprayer


----------



## dfw_pilot

Pretty sure it's 3/8ths.

I wouldn't put a $100 wand on a $9 pump sprayer. Because I think you're right - those smaller sprayers may have an even smaller hose.


----------



## stotea

It's probably 1/4". That's what my 2-gallon white-label Hudson is.


----------



## llO0DQLE

dfw_pilot said:


> Pretty sure it's 3/8ths.
> 
> I wouldn't put a $100 wand on a $9 pump sprayer. Because I think you're right - those smaller sprayers may have an even smaller hose.


It's not exactly a $9 spayer, well, not in CAD anyway but yeah, I'm starting to think I should just get another sprayer. Yours is a 1 gallon sprayer right? It's called a Chapin Premier? Is that the one you would suggest or do you have other suggestions? Anything else wrong/bad with this sprayer that I have other than the hose? (And well, obviously, wand aside as well but we're all upgrading our wands anyway.)


----------



## dfw_pilot

I like that Chapin - sturdy plastic that won't crack or dent, has a _metal_ pump shaft, and won't break the bank. I bought a couple. Be sure and check out the other sprayer threads because there are lots of good options.


----------



## llO0DQLE

I wasn't aware that there were other sprayer threads but I will comb through the Equipment forum. Thanks. Seems that Amazon has a lot of options. But I shop on Amazon.ca mostly so I may have a different selection than you guys down south. There are Chapins but also see a lot of Gardenia.


----------



## dfw_pilot

There is a sprayer section in the sticky at the top of this Equipment & Tools forum here. :thumbup:


----------



## llO0DQLE

Yeah I saw those but I'm looking for a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer as I have a tiny lawn. So backpack, push sprayer and that expensive B&G are out. I did a search on Amazon and if you'd like to chime in here's a recent post of mine.

Need help picking a pump sprayer


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thx for starting a new thread for your issue. Again, I'm happy with the chapin.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Sorry, didn't mean to clutter this thread. I am definitely considering your suggestion, just in the process of shopping around.


----------



## Reddog90

Does anyone have a source for CF valves other than Altec?

The 21psi 11/16" thread cf valve I want is $29.85 plus $12 shipping to me.


----------



## FlaDave

Reddog90 said:


> Does anyone have a source for CF valves other than Altec?
> 
> The 21psi 11/16" thread cf valve I want is $29.85 plus $12 shipping to me.


This site says you can get it for $16, shipping would be 4$ priority mail to my house. 11/16 is the Hudson, Jacto(teejet) option. I did not order this just found it on google. 
https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html


----------



## Reddog90

FlaDave said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source for CF valves other than Altec?
> 
> The 21psi 11/16" thread cf valve I want is $29.85 plus $12 shipping to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This site says you can get it for $16, shipping would be 4$ priority mail to my house. 11/16 is the Hudson, Jacto(teejet) option. I did not order this just found it on google.
> https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html
Click to expand...

Thanks, you saved me $22.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Reddog90 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source for CF valves other than Altec?
> 
> The 21psi 11/16" thread cf valve I want is $29.85 plus $12 shipping to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This site says you can get it for $16, shipping would be 4$ priority mail to my house. 11/16 is the Hudson, Jacto(teejet) option. I did not order this just found it on google.
> https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you saved me $22.
Click to expand...

Forestry Supply also has the Gates CF Valve, they're probably all made by the same place. Be careful not to over-tighten they break very easily. I order two a while back and broke both, literally one right after the other :| .


----------



## 985arrowhead

Just got in and built my dfw wand.

Completely different feel over the poly standard Chapin wand that came with my sprayer.

Next app of PGR is due in a couple days but it is raining like crazy right now.

Since it is battery powered and rated at 30-40 psi I did not buy a CF valve however after reading some of the Rutgers articles and for calibration simplification I may be adding one.

As well as considering the Chapin 2 boom to spread me out to about 40 inches.

Will make lighter work on my 4300 sqft lawn.

I cut my poly wand and it slipped right into the swivel barb.

Hose, clamp, swivel barb, tape, handle, tape, trigger, (I added tape here) tape, wand, nozzle, filter, quick connect, tip.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice work!


----------



## TexasLawns

985arrowhead said:


> Just got in and built my dfw wand.
> 
> Completely different feel over the poly standard Chapin wand that came with my sprayer.
> 
> Next app of PGR is due in a couple days but it is raining like crazy right now.
> 
> Since it is battery powered and rated at 30-40 psi I did not buy a CF valve however after reading some of the Rutgers articles and for calibration simplification I may be adding one.
> 
> As well as considering the Chapin 2 boom to spread me out to about 40 inches.
> 
> Will make lighter work on my 4300 sqft lawn.
> 
> I cut my poly wand and it slipped right into the swivel barb.
> 
> Hose, clamp, swivel barb, tape, handle, tape, trigger, (I added tape here) tape, wand, nozzle, filter, quick connect, tip.


That looks legit! Going to go down the PGR rabbit hole this year and doing research to build a wand. I like the double sprayer boom idea to cut down on the number of passes needed which can very with walking speed. However, what precaution can you take to ensure left spray nozzle pattern doesn't over lap the pattern of the right (or vice versa)?


----------



## dfw_pilot

@TexasLawns, you'll get better responses if you start a thread about that issue.


----------



## NeVs

So I have a sprayers-plus YT25E.

This thing only has a 1/4" ID hose on it. Is there any reason I shouldn't stay with a 1/4" ID hose for this wand? Other than having to get a 1/4" FNPS x 1/4" barb instead of the recommended 3/8".

Switching to 3/8" is doable but I'd have to dremmel out the pump casing around the hose.


----------



## llO0DQLE

I am about to pull the trigger asap on the DFW wand and just have a couple of questions.

See page 135 of the catalog

1. Trigger valve - has anyone chosen to go with the one with the trigger lock (4688)? It's basically the same as the one linked in the OP (6466) but has a lock and a shorter lever. I always liked the lock feature in my cheap sprayer because it lessens hand fatigue and is one less thing to worry about but I'm wondering if the shorter lever would be harder to press or not be as comfortable. I also wonder if the lock is easy to engage and disengage, and wouldn't wanna fumble while spraying as that could cause overapplication if I'm too slow to engage/disengage it.

2. Wand - there's a version that has a swivel body (4673). I was thinking this would be nice so I can really dial in the angle that conforms to my own comfortable way of holding the wand, instead of me trying to conform to the wand with a fixed body. I'm wondering if anybody has tried it and if they have any feedback. What I'm worried about is having to adjust it every time before spraying because the angle could get knocked out of it's previous position during storage. I could probably remedy this issue by taping it fixed after I've found the right angle for me. Also, it seems that everyone picked a 24" length, do you guys find this is the best length? I was gonna go with 18" at first because I thought maybe 24" is unnecessarily long. I'm 5'9" and my hand rests about mid-thigh when standing straight up with my hand on my side.


----------



## stotea

@TexasLawns https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=33&start=140#p50781


----------



## Reddog90

I got all the parts @FlaDave listed out, except I got a CF valve from Oesco. It was way cheaper and quick shipping, no complaints. I did not use the small white gasket that came with either the hose barb or handle. I taped every threaded joint. Zero drips or leaks so far. I will say I already think I will order the yellow 15 psi CF valve at some point. I can see this red getting old as the tank level drops. I've only sprayed some water around the yard for testing so maybe I'm wrong. I will probably flip the trigger to the bottom. I was a little confused at the order of gaskets, so here are some pictures that I hope will help someone later on. Tip goes in the cap, press in the thick black gasket, screw cap onto body. I did not use the gasket that came with the body. Strainer check valve cannot be used with AI tip.


----------



## llO0DQLE

@Reddog90 Is that a 2 gallon Chapin? I wonder if the red CF valve would be okay with a 1 gallon. How do you like the long trigger without a lock? I'm trying to decide whether to go with that one or the one with the lock but which has a shorter trigger. Awesome pics, thanks!


----------



## Reddog90

@llO0DQLE yeah it's a 2 gal. I think the trigger without a lock is fine. I really haven't used it much yet. But just messing around in the yard testing with water, I already think I will flip the trigger to the bottom side. I'll spray prodiamine pretty soon as-is and then decide if I want to change anything.


----------



## FlaDave

:thumbup: I also use my sprayer with the trigger on the bottom. Just seems more natural to me. Might be because I paint cars for a living and the triggers on my spray guns are that way.


----------



## llO0DQLE

FWIW the video in the OP and the Teejet catalog both show the trigger on the bottom. In that orientation, I don't understand what the purpose is for the hole that looks like a trigger guard, if Teejet indeed intended for the trigger lever to be on the bottom.


----------



## dfw_pilot

??? I squeeze with my thumb and put my index finger in the trigger guard.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Yeah but we're talking about if you flip it so the trigger is in the bottom and you squeeze with your four fingers.



The catalog seems to suggest this orientation and the Rutgers guy in the vids had his setup this way as well. If you have the trigger in the bottom, what do you do with the trigger guard? lol


----------



## dfw_pilot

LoL, sounds good.


----------



## NeVs

Maybe it's not actually a trigger guard but a spot to hook it when not spraying.


----------



## Reddog90

NeVs said:


> Maybe it's not actually a trigger guard but a spot to hook it when not spraying.


----------



## Easyluck

Great thread and thanks for the good information. I've been researching which tee jet nozzles to use and the dfw wand setup.

From what I understand teejet nozzles have higher performance above 30 psi. The website linked to the constant flow valves are all 29 psi regulated or less. Do they make CFVs higher than 30 psi? Why would you want to limit the performance of the teejet nozzle? Am I thinking about this right? When choosing a teejet nozzle should I be considering which CFV I decide to use?


----------



## FlaDave

Easyluck said:


> Great thread and thanks for the good information. I've been researching which tee jet nozzles to use and the dfw wand setup.
> 
> From what I understand teejet nozzles have higher performance above 30 psi. The website linked to the constant flow valves are all 29 psi regulated or less. Do they make CFVs higher than 30 psi? Why would you want to limit the performance of the teejet nozzle? Am I thinking about this right? When choosing a teejet nozzle should I be considering which CFV I decide to use?


There's a green cfv rated for 43.5psi. Most of us are using the dfw_wand with small handcans. I'm not sure if I could even pump one up over 30 psi let alone maintain that pressure. Chances are if you have something that can achieve 30psi or better it already has a decent wand on it.


----------



## stotea

Easyluck said:


> From what I understand teejet nozzles have higher performance above 30 psi.


I think that's only true for certain nozzles, such as the AI/AIC. However, I believe many of their published specs are based on 40 psi.


----------



## Easyluck

FlaDave said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread and thanks for the good information. I've been researching which tee jet nozzles to use and the dfw wand setup.
> 
> From what I understand teejet nozzles have higher performance above 30 psi. The website linked to the constant flow valves are all 29 psi regulated or less. Do they make CFVs higher than 30 psi? Why would you want to limit the performance of the teejet nozzle? Am I thinking about this right? When choosing a teejet nozzle should I be considering which CFV I decide to use?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a green cfv rated for 43.5psi. Most of us are using the dfw_wand with small handcans. I'm not sure if I could even pump one up over 30 psi let alone maintain that pressure. Chances are if you have something that can achieve 30psi or better it already has a decent wand on it.
Click to expand...

Ah ok. So this wand setup with a CFV is more for pump sprayers. Battery powered sprayers don't need a CFV?


----------



## FlaDave

Well that's what I use it for. It gets annoying having to throw away and spend $30-$40 on new sprayer when the wand sticks, leaks, or won't spray consistently. Plus the added benefit using teejets with them. My chapin 20v backpack maintains constant pressure well. The stock wand has held up to frequent use, doesn't leak, and Teejet nozzles drop right in. I haven't had the need to change it, yet....


----------



## llO0DQLE

NeVs said:


> So I have a sprayers-plus YT25E.
> 
> This thing only has a 1/4" ID hose on it. Is there any reason I shouldn't stay with a 1/4" ID hose for this wand? Other than having to get a 1/4" FNPS x 1/4" barb instead of the recommended 3/8".
> 
> Switching to 3/8" is doable but I'd have to dremmel out the pump casing around the hose.


Did you ever figure this out? I am considering the FH25E and it's good that you mentioned this as I already ordered the parts for the DFW wand.

Also, do these battery operated sprayers work with the CF valve? My understanding is that with the FH25E, and probably with the YT25E as well, the motor doesn't run unless you are pressing on the wand trigger. Will it just keep building pressure in the tank while you're pressing the trigger and then spray when it reaches the pressure of your CF valve?


----------



## NeVs

llO0DQLE said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a sprayers-plus YT25E.
> 
> This thing only has a 1/4" ID hose on it. Is there any reason I shouldn't stay with a 1/4" ID hose for this wand? Other than having to get a 1/4" FNPS x 1/4" barb instead of the recommended 3/8".
> 
> Switching to 3/8" is doable but I'd have to dremmel out the pump casing around the hose.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure this out? I am considering the FH25E and it's good that you mentioned this as I already ordered the parts for the DFW wand.
> 
> Also, do these battery operated sprayers work with the CF valve? My understanding is that with the FH25E, and probably with the YT25E as well, the motor doesn't run unless you are pressing on the wand trigger. Will it just keep building pressure in the tank while you're pressing the trigger and then spray when it reaches the pressure of your CF valve?
Click to expand...

No, I never got an answer, I dont think it would really matter, I'm thinking an alternate solution to dremmeling is, get a 1/4" x 3/8" barb, have about 8 inches of 1/4" ID hose connected to pump coming out of the housing and then into barb >> 3/8" hose.

With how many products I spray and how little time I have. I think I'm going to sell mine and get a 4sons 4 gallon.


----------



## NeVs

Anyone know if the my4sons is a straight swap for this wand? Does it come with a 3/8" ID hose?


----------



## stotea

@NeVs The M4 hose is 8.5mm, which is about 0.335 inches. So it's slightly smaller than 3/8" (3/8 = 0.375), but I bet you could get it to fit over a 3/8" barb, especially if you give the hose some heat.


----------



## llO0DQLE

When you guys say 3/8" that's the internal diameter right?


----------



## stotea

@llO0DQLE correct

Edit: Well, yes and no, actually. In context of hoses/tubing, yes, the measurement refers to the ID. In context of a barbed fitting, the measurement refers to the hose/tubing ID that the barb would fit into. Finally, in context of threaded fittings, the measurement refers to the nominal pipe size.


----------



## llO0DQLE

stotea said:


> @llO0DQLE correct
> 
> Edit: Well, yes and no, actually. In context of hoses/tubing, yes, the measurement refers to the ID. In context of a barbed fitting, the measurement refers to the hose/tubing ID that the barb would fit into. Finally, in context of threaded fittings, the measurement refers to the nominal pipe size.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## NeVs

stotea said:


> @NeVs The M4 hose is 8.5mm, which is about 0.335 inches. So it's slightly smaller than 3/8" (3/8 = 0.375), but I bet you could get it to fit over a 3/8" barb, especially if you give the hose some heat.


Any chance you know the measurement/name of the male nipple side of the quick connect adapter?

I'm hoping to find the right QD adapter with the 1/4" female NPT to connect to the DFW handle.


----------



## stotea

@NeVs Is this what you're asking about?  If so, no I do not know the dimensions of that.


----------



## NeVs

stotea said:


> @NeVs Is this what you're asking about?  If so, no I do not know the dimensions of that.


No, they are metal and QD's to swap from pistol to wand.

In this pick the red male nipple ones are on the wand and pistol. The yellow female one is on the hose.

I'm trying to find out what the yellow nipple side is. So I can get a 1/4" FNPT to it.

I spoke with my4sons but they couldnt tell me the nipple size/name... just the metric thread side.

I'm assuming it's a 1/4" QD. Any chance you could measure yours? I'm hoping to order it and get it around same time as my sprayer arrives.


----------



## stotea

Sorry, I don't have the pistol or QD fittings. I only have the base package.


----------



## JWAY

NeVs said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> @NeVs Is this what you're asking about?  If so, no I do not know the dimensions of that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are metal and QD's to swap from pistol to wand.
> 
> In this pick the red male nipple ones are on the wand and pistol. The yellow female one is on the hose.
> 
> I'm trying to find out what the yellow nipple side is. So I can get a 1/4" FNPT to it.
> 
> I spoke with my4sons but they couldnt tell me the nipple size/name... just the metric thread side.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a 1/4" QD. Any chance you could measure yours? I'm hoping to order it and get it around same time as my sprayer arrives.
Click to expand...

On the male end the measurements are:
Blue Line OD = .335". This is the sealing surface of the female O-ring.
Red Line OD = .375". This is the lip that sits on top O-Ring
Green Line OD = .385"

Female ID at but not including the ball bearings is .400".
If you need anything else let me know.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Got my wand! Still waiting for my CF valve from Altec. I went with an 18" wand and the shorter trigger with lock. I got a few XR tips for foliar spray and the TT induction for soil apps. I got 3 sizes of XR tips so I can play around with droplet size, drift management and GPM and walk speed.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks great!


----------



## llO0DQLE

dfw_pilot said:


> Looks great!


Thanks DFW! And thanks again so much for the detailed write up and responses. Without this thread I never would've been able to do this. And thanks to @Ware as well for the Teejet nozzle thread. I now understand how to pick them whereas before it all sounded like gibberish to me looking at the catalog.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Finally got my 2 boom wand set up.

Teejet has a stainless steel 11/16 to 3/8 adapter to fit the wand to the Chapin boom.



Using the teejet 11002 XR and Ai nozzles with caps to maintain the .4-.5 gpm flow rate at 35-40 psi of the pump on the 24 volt Chapin back pack sprayer.


----------



## ctrav

985arrowhead said:


> Finally got my 2 boom wand set up.
> 
> Teejet has a stainless steel 11/16 to 3/8 adapter to fit the wand to the Chapin boom.
> 
> 
> 
> Using the teejet 11002 XR and Ai nozzles with caps to maintain the .4-.5 gpm flow rate at 35-40 psi of the pump on the 24 volt Chapin back pack sprayer.


Very nice...


----------



## llO0DQLE

985arrowhead said:


>


I have the same Merrells!


----------



## llO0DQLE

So I just got my CF valve, the last part I was waiting on, and I install everything and the nozzle is at an oblique angle. If I turn the nozzle adapter so that the nozzle ends up being horizontal, it's too loose. Have you guys experienced this as well? Do I just put some thread tape to tighten it and make it lock up sooner? Also, the OP only says to put thread tape up to the trigger and wand connection but no thread tape mentioned for any connections after that. Is it only needed when it's metal on metal?


----------



## stotea

Correct thread tape is only required for metal on metal. Metal on plastic is as needed. Plastic on plastic is generally not needed but also isn't taboo or anything. If you can't go tighter to get the alignment you want, I'd try adding tape like you mentioned.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Ok thanks!


----------



## StarRaider

I have the 4688 trigger valve with trigger lock but have never been able to figure out how to engage the lock.... is there some trick to the lock?


----------



## JWAY

llO0DQLE said:


> So I just got my CF valve, the last part I was waiting on, and I install everything and the nozzle is at an oblique angle. If I turn the nozzle adapter so that the nozzle ends up being horizontal, it's too loose. Have you guys experienced this as well? Do I just put some thread tape to tighten it and make it lock up sooner? Also, the OP only says to put thread tape up to the trigger and wand connection but no thread tape mentioned for any connections after that. Is it only needed when it's metal on metal?
> 
> If the thread tape option doesn't work well there is a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole that allows you to rotate the nozzle inside the cap.
> See Ware's post in the TeeJet Nozzle thread on 2/5/2018 at 3:04 PM for more info.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=60


----------



## llO0DQLE

JWAY said:


> If the thread tape option doesn't work well there is a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole that allows you to rotate the nozzle inside the cap.
> See Ware's post in the TeeJet Nozzle thread on 2/5/2018 at 3:04 PM for more info.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=60


Yeah I was aware of that and sorta wished I had gotten that when I first got my stuff. I was concerned about the nozzle shifting all the time in the round hole cap and me needing to adjust it all the time. The thread tape did work but I had to finagle with it quite a bit. It was annoying. I don't know why Teejet couldn't manufacture their parts to align properly. However, I also did realize that it is not 100% imperative that the nozzle is completely horizontal as any slight variation in your wrist/hand/elbow while you're spraying is going to affect the direction of the spray. So if you don't have it perfectly horizontal and the spray is a little off, a very small adjustment with your wrist/elbow position is enough to fix it.


----------



## llO0DQLE

StarRaider said:


> I have the 4688 trigger valve with trigger lock but have never been able to figure out how to engage the lock.... is there some trick to the lock?


Just play around with it you'll eventually figure it out. Not sure how to explain it but all you do is press the lock while the trigger is depressed. I press the lock about a millisecond after pressing the trigger so the motion is almost simultaneous. I know what you mean, it sometimes doesn't click in right away but like I said, the more you play around with it you kinda just intuitively figure out how to manipulate it so it locks right away. I found it easier to engage the lock when I had the trigger on the bottom position and I would rest my index finger on the lock, press the trigger with my other 3 fingers then press with trigger finger on the lock. Hope that helps.


----------



## Naidu

Is there a easy way a easy way to figure out thread size? I have Sprayer Plus 105EX and I am getting no where near 40 PSI with https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tf-vs3-turbo-floodjet-wide-angle-flat. I wonder if replacing the wand will help with pressure.


----------



## Adrian82

Which model should I select for the DFW wand?
https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html


----------



## Jameshtx

Is the tip supposed to stick out that far?


----------



## Ware

Jameshtx said:


> Is the tip supposed to stick out that far?


Yes, an AIXR will.


----------



## Jameshtx

Is a rubber washer supposed be between wand n trigger?


----------



## Jameshtx

Strainer check valve won't work with any AI tip? I bought this AI tip and the strainer check valve


----------



## Ware

Jameshtx said:


> Strainer check valve won't work with any AI tip? I bought this AI tip and the strainer check valve


The AIXR will. The AI will not due to the pre-orifice (see bottom of photo below) - it interferes with a ball check strainer.


----------



## Jameshtx

@Ware Whoo Hoo! Thanks


----------



## Jameshtx

Ware said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say I have a sprayer and I'm happy with it but would like some extra control / calibration. Would adding the tip, cap, nozzle body, and CF valve do that for me? Or do you need the whole wand shebang?
> 
> Are 11/16" standard threads for most sprayers?
> 
> What does the nozzle body do?
> 
> 
> 
> That would certainly work if all the threads are the same, but most TeeJet stuff is a proprietary "11/16 TeeJet thread".
> 
> The nozzle body allows you to use the "Quick TeeJet Caps" for quick nozzle changes.
> 
> The CF Valves are available in different thread options. The trick is figuring out what threads your sprayer mfg uses on their wand.
Click to expand...

Which Altec's CF valve fit the brass 24" wand from sprayer depot?


----------



## Ware

Jameshtx said:


> Which Altec's CF valve fit the brass 24" wand from sprayer depot?


You will want one with the 11/16 TeeJet thread (-TJT suffix on the part number).


----------



## Jameshtx

Ware said:


> Jameshtx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Altec's CF valve fit the brass 24" wand from sprayer depot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will want one with the 11/16 TeeJet thread (-TJT suffix on the part number).
Click to expand...

Thanks. Which psi? Thx


----------



## Ware

Jameshtx said:


> Thanks. Which psi? Thx


Probably 21psi for a backpack. Maybe 14psi for a handheld.

Note they are quite a bit cheaper at OESCO, Inc - just under $20 shipped. You'll want to select the one they say fits Hudson, Jacto, SP, and TeeJet threads.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

I looked all over this thread and couldn't find the answer. Has anyone done a DFW wand for a Sprayers Plus 105 ex?


----------



## Ware

Ohio Lawn said:


> I looked all over this thread and couldn't find the answer. Has anyone done a DFW wand for a Sprayers Plus 105 ex?


I just responded to your PM, but for the benefit of everyone reading - I do not know of anyone who has, but do not see any reason why you couldn't. I would probably omit the CF valve as the battery sprayer should do a good job of maintaining constant pressure for you.


----------



## Ware

I made this quick assembly video today.

To enter the giveaway, visit this topic. :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355

@Ware what would you use the turobteejet nozzle for? the one that falls in between the aixr and the xr? I read it somewhere but I can't find it now.

AIXR = soil applied products
XR = Foliar applied product
TT = ? I know it falls in between, but can you provide an example of use?


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> Ware what would you use the turobteejet nozzle for? the one that falls in between the aixr and the xr? I read it somewhere but I can't find it now.
> 
> AIXR = soil applied products
> XR = Foliar applied product
> TT = ? I know it falls in between, but can you provide an example of use?


Foliar apps where drift is a concern (light breeze) would be a good example.


----------



## tgreen

Thanks for this info. I have a stihl backpack with a fan tip that works OK but not great. Biggest issue is the variable pressure. I try to keep the thing pumped to the max to keep the pressure constant but my tricep blows up after 20 gallons. Going to make this a winter project. Thanks again.


----------



## PortableFishy

Hello, I just ordered parts to build the wand but am not certain what connector I need to attach the 3/8" hose to my Chapin 1 gallon sprayer. The 3/8" hose (on the left side in the picture) is fairly large compared to the original hose & connector (on the right side in the picture) that came with the Chapin 1 gallon sprayer. Did anyone encounter this when putting together your first wand? Any ideas what connector I would need to get these to fit together?

Thanks!
PortableFishy


----------



## PortableFishy

Did a little bit of browsing at Lowes and Home Depot and was able to find a 3/8" to 1/4" barb reducer/splicer to connect the 3/8" ID hose to the tiny 1/4" ID hose that my little 1 gallon Chapin Sprayer uses. Gave it a try after putting it all together and it worked great without any leaks! Thanks for the detailed instructions and parts list on this thread, it made the process super easy :mrgreen:


----------



## SwBermuda

I"m not smart enough to figure this out so i come to you knowledgeable folk for assistance. Upgrading my wand and bought some 3/8 hose and everything from @dfw_pilot original post. Now my sprayer, the my4sons has a 8.5mm hose but more importantly it has m18x1.5mm threads to connect to the actual sprayer. I tried using the original adaptor with my 3/8 hose but the adaptor is too small to clamp. Do I just get a smaller clamp from lowes? Help!


----------



## Njneer75

I just received all the parts for the wand as described below minus the swivel barb. I planned on putting an inline pressure gauge just before the Suregrip handle so I order a 1/4" Tee fitting with brass barbs for the hose. It seems the Suregrip handle does not have the same types of threads at each end? One side is 1/4" Mnpt but the other will not screw into a Female 1/4" fitting. Anyone know whats going on here? Thanks



FlaDave said:


> Just got my dfw_wand on order. Little tricky finding all the correct parts on spaysmarter so I figured I would post some direct links to what I pieced together.
> 
> 24" teejet curved extension
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/24-curv-ext-br.html
> 
> Sure grip handle
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/sure-grip-handle-m.html
> 
> Brass swivel barb
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/swivel-brass-11990-61.html
> 
> Trigger valve
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/trigger-teejet-valve.html
> 
> Teejet nozzle adaptor with built in no-drip shut off
> (CF valves were unavailable)
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-11-16-16-thread-adapter.html
> 
> Cap and Seat
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-spray-tip-cap.html
> 
> Here are the links to the teejet tips suggested by ware.
> 
> For foliar blanket apps
> Teejet XR 110 Degree Extended Range Flat Spray Tip Color:Red
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-xr-110-degree-extended-range-flat-spray-tip.html
> 
> For foliar spot spraying
> TeeJet XR Extended Range Flat Spray Tip Color:Yellow
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/visiflo-teejet-tip-xr110-vk.html
> 
> For soil treatment blanket apps
> Teejet AI Air Induction Flat Spray Tip Color:Red
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-...ray-tip-00f842ec2fc7bc8a6968c511f44dba04.html
> 
> Total cost of everything here was ~$85


----------



## Njneer75

SwBermuda said:


> I"m not smart enough to figure this out so i come to you knowledgeable folk for assistance. Upgrading my wand and bought some 3/8 hose and everything from @dfw_pilot original post. Now my sprayer, the my4sons has a 8.5mm hose but more importantly it has m18x1.5mm threads to connect to the actual sprayer. I tried using the original adaptor with my 3/8 hose but the adaptor is too small to clamp. Do I just get a smaller clamp from lowes? Help!


I had the same issue so I tracked down a fitting on Amazon so that I could connect a 3/8" ID rubber hose directly to my M4 sprayer. Here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H76VJVZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware

Njneer75 said:


> I just received all the parts for the wand as described below minus the swivel barb. I planned on putting an inline pressure gauge just before the Suregrip handle so I order a 1/4" Tee fitting with brass barbs for the hose. It seems the Suregrip handle does not have the same types of threads at each end? One side is 1/4" Mnpt but the other will not screw into a Female 1/4" fitting. Anyone know whats going on here? Thanks


Yeah, so here is the relevant catalog page (see last page of PDF/image below).

The swivel barb is 1/4" Female NPS (National Pipe Straight) x 3/8" hose barb.

The handle is 1/4" Male NPS on the inlet end and 1/4" Male NPT (National Pipe Thread) on the outlet end.

The trigger is 1/4" Female NPT on the inlet and TeeJet 11/16"-16 Male on the outlet.


----------



## Njneer75

I was able to speak to a great customer service rep from one of the companies listed to buy these products from. He went to the stockroom and grabbed a handle and some npt fittings and the swivel barb. It turns out that that the handle is essentially proprietary because of the male NPS on one side. Unless you have access to an industrial warehouse/outfitter to buy a 1/4" nps to npt coupler, you have to buy the swivel barb from the manufacturer. Thanks for the chart and info. Teejet should make that MUCH clearer on the website as well as the sprayer companies that sell this product.


----------



## Ware

Njneer75 said:


> I was able to speak to a great customer service rep from one of the companies listed to buy these products from. He went to the stockroom and grabbed a handle and some npt fittings and the swivel barb. It turns out that that the handle is essentially proprietary because of the male NPS on one side. Unless you have access to an industrial warehouse/outfitter to buy a 1/4" nps to npt coupler, you have to buy the swivel barb from the manufacturer. Thanks for the chart and info. Teejet should make that MUCH clearer on the website as well as the sprayer companies that sell this product.


Understood, but note that with the DFW Sprayer Wand there is really no need for a pressure gauge. The CF Valve takes care of the pressure regulation. It regulates down to the output rating of the valve you choose, and automatically closes if the input pressure drops below that rating.

Sorry for the small size of this graph, but it is a good illustration of the relationship between input and output pressure of a 1.5 bar (21 psi) CF valve:


----------



## wolfie

Anyone converted their Sprayers Plus sprayer to this wand? I kind of like my trigger on this already. Anyone know if I can convert this wand and sprayer tips? Not sure what to get here and you guys are posting waaaay too much data! Help a brother out!


----------



## Ware

wolfie said:


> Anyone converted their Sprayers Plus sprayer to this wand? I kind of like my trigger on this already. Anyone know if I can convert this wand and sprayer tips? Not sure what to get here and you guys are posting waaaay too much data! Help a brother out!


With the Sprayers Plus you should be able to just drop TeeJet Nozzles into the provided cap (see image below).

Being a battery operated sprayer, you shouldn't have to worry much about pressure fluctuation. They claim a constant 30psi working pressure, so in my opinion there is really no need to add a CF valve.

To be honest, I really don't see a need to upgrade unless you are just unhappy with the OEM wand. :thumbup:


----------



## wolfie

Yea its a good sprayer, just need the end parts due to some leakage and thought I would get the adapter and a few tips. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

@Ware 
I am making a DFW wand for my Sprayers Plus 105 EX battery sprayer. Do I need to replace the hose that goes from the tank to the wand, or do I just cut the hose near the old wand?
Thanks,


----------



## Ware

Ohio Lawn said:


> I am making a DFW wand for my Sprayers Plus 105 EX battery sprayer. Do I need to replace the hose that goes from the tank to the wand, or do I just cut the hose near the old wand?
> Thanks,


If it's a 3/8" hose I would cut it off just behind the OEM wand and insert/clamp the dfw_wand.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Just built a DFW wand for my 105ex battery sprayer. Thank you @Ware for making the awesome build video! It made it beyond easy.


----------



## Ware

Ohio Lawn said:


> Just built a DFW wand for my 105ex battery sprayer. Thank you @Ware for making the awesome build video! It made it beyond easy.


Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister Bill

For the wand listed on page one, https://www.spraysmarter.com/24-curv-ext-br.html?avad=255465_a19793f89 , am I correct in assuming the constant flow valve https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html choice in the drop down menu would be the Hudson/Jacto/SP/TeeJet type?


----------



## FlaDave

Mister Bill said:


> For the wand listed on page one, https://www.spraysmarter.com/24-curv-ext-br.html?avad=255465_a19793f89 , am I correct in assuming the constant flow valve https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html choice in the drop down menu would be the Hudson/Jacto/SP/TeeJet type?


The wand does say teejet in the description so I would assume you are correct.


----------



## Ware

Yes that is correct @Mister Bill


----------



## Mister Bill

FlaDave said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the wand listed on page one, https://www.spraysmarter.com/24-curv-ext-br.html?avad=255465_a19793f89 , am I correct in assuming the constant flow valve https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html choice in the drop down menu would be the Hudson/Jacto/SP/TeeJet type?
> 
> 
> 
> The wand does say teejet in the description so I would assume you are correct.
Click to expand...

In retrospect, it was dumb of me to ask, but I never claimed to be the sharpest knife in the drawer. You are correct, it does say Tee Jet in the wand description. Duh.


----------



## Mister Bill

Ware said:


> Yes that is correct @Mister Bill


As it seems. Thank you!


----------



## seebryango

Not sure if this has been confirmed before or not, as I unsuccessfully tried to search this thread, but the Harbor Freight 4gal backpack sprayer wand does not accept the TeeJet nozzle body. They are different thread patterns.

The TeeJet nozzles will drop in to the HF end no problem, but I was hoping the TeeJet nozzle body/strainer/quick change would also work... nope. It kind of makes sense since the parts I bought cost more ($24) than the HF backpack sprayer ($20 with coupon)


----------



## PhilNC

Has anyone tried the cheaper Oetiker clamp/tool sets on Amazon? The "real" sets are all like $70+.

I'm trying to have the clamps at the same time as the rest, but I figure I'll need assorted sizes since I don't know the exact hose OD with swivel barb installed.


----------



## Ware

PhilNC said:


> Has anyone tried the cheaper Oetiker clamp/tool sets on Amazon? The "real" sets are all like $70+.
> 
> I'm trying to have the clamps at the same time as the rest, but I figure I'll need assorted sizes since I don't know the exact hose OD with swivel barb installed.


The generic ones should work fine. I think I ordered mine from McMaster-Carr.


----------



## FATC1TY

Do I need to build a new wand? I have the battery powered 4 gallon Chapin backpack sprayer.

Just looking to ensure I have the right tips and such for spraying spot treatments, and then for putting down things like PGR, fungicides, etc.


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> Do I need to build a new wand? I have the battery powered 4 gallon Chapin backpack sprayer.
> 
> Just looking to ensure I have the right tips and such for spraying spot treatments, and then for putting down things like PGR, fungicides, etc.


I still use the OEM poly wand on my Chapin battery backpack. I would just try some TeeJet nozzles in it before investing in a whole new wand. The battery sprayers don't benefit as much from adding a CF valve - they maintain a pretty constant pressure on their own.

For foliar products like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I use a TT11004-VP. For soil/systemic products, I use an AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS.


----------



## Fitz

Just a quick note to say thank you @dfw_pilot and @Ware for putting this thread together. Being a former golf course Superintendent, its been fun to get back into the "finer points" of turf care for my own yard. I stumbled upon the idea of a spreader mate by Ware's YouTube videos and only having about 3k sq. ft. of lawn I was hesitant to drop about $900 plus dollars on a tank and new spreader for it to "ride in." Enter this thread with great wand components and a cf valve! Genius!!

Looking forward to my first season applying PGR, iron and maybe some wetting agent as my parts are on the way! Going to be doing a little leveling/overseeding for some bumpy areas of the yard. Cal Trimmer just got a front roller installed. Glad I found the lawn forum to talk turf.

Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Cheers @Fitz and glad it's been helpful. I can't take credit though. Most of what I learned came from @osuturfman.


----------



## brown_town

First time poster, long time reader. I'm struggling to figure out the right CF valve to to buy based on thread size. I have the DB Smith 2 gallon hand pump pictured below. I know it will accept teejet nozzles, but I want to go ahead and add a CF Valve, TJT nozzle body, strainer, and nozzle and quick cap. I measured the end threads with calipers and got 16mm or 5/8 diameter - I'm just not sure how to translate that into the right CF valve thread option.

I didn't want to purchase the whole wand assembly for just this hand pump since in a few weeks, when they get off backorder, I'll be buying a Flowzone battery backpack sprayer and this will be less of an issue, but I'd still like to use this hand pump sprayer with existing wand for spot spraying with a consistent application.

Any guidance or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I've read / searched through the majority of this thread and haven't been able to come to a conclusion on my specific problem.


----------



## harrison0550

Absolutely love this wand! Got tired of my Flow zone wand leaking all over my hand. Worth every penny. I swear it even sprays better using the same exact teejet tip I was using before. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Ware

harrison0550 said:


> Absolutely love this wand!


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Nav360

Ohio Lawn said:


> Just built a DFW wand for my 105ex battery sprayer. Thank you @Ware for making the awesome build video! It made it beyond easy.


I also have the 105ex, and am looking into upgrading from the stock wand to the dfw wand. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind me asking.

Any significant performance increase or decrease?

Did you use the stock hose that comes with the 105ex?

Can you list out the parts that you bought? I know they are listed, but rather not buy stuff that may not be needed for the mod.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Nav360 said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just built a DFW wand for my 105ex battery sprayer. Thank you @Ware for making the awesome build video! It made it beyond easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the 105ex, and am looking into upgrading from the stock wand to the dfw wand. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Any significant performance increase or decrease?
> 
> Did you use the stock hose that comes with the 105ex?
> 
> Can you list out the parts that you bought? I know they are listed, but rather not buy stuff that may not be needed for the mod.
Click to expand...

Hello,
I never used the wand that came on the 105ex. I built a DFW as soon as soon as I got the sprayer, so I can't really compare stock vs. DFW. However I'd be surprised if the stock wand is close to being as good as the DFW. The DFW is so solid and consistent. No drips at all that I've seen.

I did use the stock hose. Per @Ware suggestion, I just cut the hose where it met the stock wand. Worked great.

I bought the exact same items Ware showed, minus the CF valve. A pic of my order is below. The only part not listed is a small hose clamp that I added where the stock hose connects to the brass swivel barb.

Also, Ware's YouTube video shows how to build it and made it extremely easy for me. Thank you to @Ware and @dfw_pilot for all your work on this and sharing the information with all of us.


----------



## brown_town

brown_town said:


> First time poster, long time reader. I'm struggling to figure out the right CF valve to to buy based on thread size. I have the DB Smith 2 gallon hand pump pictured below. I know it will accept teejet nozzles, but I want to go ahead and add a CF Valve, TJT nozzle body, strainer, and nozzle and quick cap. I measured the end threads with calipers and got 16mm or 5/8 diameter - I'm just not sure how to translate that into the right CF valve thread option.
> 
> I didn't want to purchase the whole wand assembly for just this hand pump since in a few weeks, when they get off backorder, I'll be buying a Flowzone battery backpack sprayer and this will be less of an issue, but I'd still like to use this hand pump sprayer with existing wand for spot spraying with a consistent application.
> 
> Any guidance or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I've read / searched through the majority of this thread and haven't been able to come to a conclusion on my specific problem.


Sharing information in case others have the same sprayer and want to know the cf valve options. 
Figured out that the same manufacturer makes Field King. Oresco support suggested I buy the Field King thread version. However, I also found Forestry Supply sells the 14 or 25 psi Field King branded/threaded valves too for a little bit cheaper (when factoring in shipping). I went ahead and bought the 14 psi version since I wanted to use my existing wand and teejet nozzles and not doing the full dfw wand. https://www.forestry-suppliers.com/...DBbOwjAGv3BXluJ6jXxk5g1De70zWVvUaAnunEALw_wcB


----------



## Fusion2002

I have not read this entire thread, but ordered my parts off of the first page, and assembled the wand. I just have to say, I'm really appreciative of the guide, and instructions. This wand sprays light-years better than anything else I have used. I put down some Prodiamine this weekend, and it was incredibly easy to get nice even coverage.

Thank you TLF Community!


----------



## Ware

Fusion2002 said:


> I have not read this entire thread, but ordered my parts off of the first page, and assembled the wand. I just have to say, I'm really appreciative of the guide, and instructions. This wand sprays light-years better than anything else I have used. I put down some Prodiamine this weekend, and it was incredibly easy to get nice even coverage.
> 
> Thank you TLF Community!


That's great to hear! Glad you are pleased! :thumbup:


----------



## Nav360

@Ware @Ohio Lawn @dfw_pilot

I'm about to pull the trigger on getting all the parts to assemble the wand, but stuck on choosing the tips. I saw that you recommend the tips in the first post, but each tip has a different color options for flow if I'm not mistaken. I am stuck on which colored tip would work best for the Sprayers Plus 105ex. I am going to be using it for lawn care, and general pest care around the house.

If you guys need more information just let me know.


----------



## Ware

Nav360 said:


> @Ware @Ohio Lawn @dfw_pilot
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on getting all the parts to assemble the wand, but stuck on choosing the tips. I saw that you recommend the tips in the first post, but each tip has a different color options for flow if I'm not mistaken. I am stuck on which colored tip would work best for the Sprayers Plus 105ex. I am going to be using it for lawn care, and general pest care around the house.
> 
> If you guys need more information just let me know.


Red is a good starting place.



Ware said:


> Here is a look at some droplet size comparisons of (3) of my favorite nozzles...
> 
> For foliar products like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I use a TT11004-VP. For soil/systemic products, I use an AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

I did the red based on @Ware recommendation. It's worked great so far.


----------



## Nav360

Do all the nozzles come in "red"? @Ware


----------



## Ware

Nav360 said:


> Do all the nozzles come in "red"? @Ware


Yes, the "4" in the part numbers above indicate the nozzle color - red (0.4 gpm at 40psi).


----------



## Gilley11

I'm trying to build this with a brass or stainless telescoping wand with a curved end but am not having any luck finding one. Any suggestions?


----------



## RobS

brown_town said:


> First time poster, long time reader. I'm struggling to figure out the right CF valve to to buy based on thread size. I have the DB Smith 2 gallon hand pump pictured below. I know it will accept teejet nozzles, but I want to go ahead and add a CF Valve, TJT nozzle body, strainer, and nozzle and quick cap. I measured the end threads with calipers and got 16mm or 5/8 diameter - I'm just not sure how to translate that into the right CF valve thread option.
> 
> I didn't want to purchase the whole wand assembly for just this hand pump since in a few weeks, when they get off backorder, I'll be buying a Flowzone battery backpack sprayer and this will be less of an issue, but I'd still like to use this hand pump sprayer with existing wand for spot spraying with a consistent application.
> 
> Any guidance or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I've read / searched through the majority of this thread and haven't been able to come to a conclusion on my specific problem.


I own the Field King 19348 by DB Smith, a 4 gallon pump sprayer. I purchased the 14.5 psi CF Valve from Oesco based on their website. They sent me the wrong one (18mm). The DB Smith model uses 3/8 size. Oesco carries 4 different sizes and ended up sending all of them so I can check. The 4 sizes that they carry are: 18mm, 11/16 Teejet, 1/4, and 3/8. The 3/8 should fit your 2 gallon sprayer. It fit on my 1 gallon. If you plan on using Teejet body and cap you may need an adapter to go from 3/8 to 11/16.


----------



## madburg

985arrowhead said:


> Finally got my 2 boom wand set up.
> 
> Teejet has a stainless steel 11/16 to 3/8 adapter to fit the wand to the Chapin boom.
> 
> 
> 
> Using the teejet 11002 XR and Ai nozzles with caps to maintain the .4-.5 gpm flow rate at 35-40 psi of the pump on the 24 volt Chapin back pack sprayer.


985arrowhead, for the the chapin 2-nozzle boom what parts exactly did you have to source?
Seems like:
1) One teejet "4676-1/4" to connect the Teejet brass wand to the boom.
2) Two teejet adaptors with check valves ??? QJ8360-NYB?
3) Two teejet "XR11002-VS" heads (or VP?)
4) Two teejet caps "114441A"


----------



## Digitalex

madburg said:


> 985arrowhead, for the the chapin 2-nozzle boom what parts exactly did you have to source?
> Seems like:
> 1) One teejet "4676-1/4" to connect the Teejet brass wand to the boom.
> 2) Two teejet adaptors with check valves ??? QJ8360-NYB?
> 3) Two teejet "XR11002-VS" heads (or VP?)
> 4) Two teejet caps "114441A"


I'm looking into this myself. However I think item 1 should be "4676-3/8" and not the 1/4" adapter.


----------



## madburg

Hopefully @985arrowhead chimes in and helps us out with the part list he used to put it together.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Qty #1 DFW wand adapter to boom. Teejet 11/16 to 3/8
https://www.amazon.com/Spraying-Systems-4676-3-TeeJet-Adapter/dp/B00OABAHNK/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=spraying+systems+4676&qid=1588808954&sr=8-2

Qty #2 (1 set) or more Tee Jet Quick Cap (I have a set in yellow & in black)
You can just swap your tips out of one set of caps but for <$2.00 it makes it easier.
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-cap-16449cdd169d248c891506ac8628480d.html

Qty #2 to attach to the ends of the boom and to work with the above.
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html

Qty #2 Mesh Strainers for Foliar app products (they will not work with the AI tips)
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-check-valv-pp-4193a-pp-10-50s.html

#2 Foliar tips Teejet 11002XR
#2 Soil Apps Teejet 11002AI

I did not use any check valves as I have a battery powered sprayer which "supposedly maintains 30-40psi"

Hope that helps!


----------



## madburg

Thanks @985arrowhead for sharing!

FYI, you are running check valves in the "TEEJET 3/8" BSPP THREAD ADAPTERS" quote "Requires 10 PSI (0.7 bar) at the nozzle to open check valve"


----------



## 985arrowhead

madburg said:


> Thanks @985arrowhead for sharing!
> 
> FYI, you are running check valves in the "TEEJET 3/8" BSPP THREAD ADAPTERS" quote "Requires 10 PSI (0.7 bar) at the nozzle to open check valve"


Thanks, I had forgotten that but if I remember correctly the way I looked at it was is if I had a pump sprayer I needed CV's to maintain a consistent application and they needed to be a CV as high as required by the nozzle to maintain that spray. 10 psi was essentially nothing in my setup other than a drip stopper.


----------



## madburg

"essentially nothing in my setup other than a drip stopper." Thats is true.

Just wanted to point it out in case anyone else went to purchase the same, they would be aware the simple CV are in the adapters.

Also I think with 3 CV's it would affect psi output, so one would have to measure. In a hand pump it would equate to having less spray time and for a battery sprayer not able to provide its normal max PSI at the tip. Hope I explained that correctly.


----------



## ShaneQi

Put together a DFW wand front end on my Chapin backpack sprayer (CF valve, adapter, strainer, quick cap, tips).

I have a question regarding the CF valve PSI:

Before I have this setup, I used Chapin's default setup. With the default PSI, I have to walk very fast in order to spray 1gal to 1ksqft. I kinda liked it because I could get my 3.5ksqft front yard done within a couple of minutes.

But with the 21 PSI CF valve and XR11004-VS, I have to walk very slowly to achieve the same (1gal / 1ksqft). The speed is like one small step every second. This bothers me a little bit because this new setup would take at least double of the time I used to use.

I like the idea of using CF valve to make sure of consistent spraying. Can I use a higher PSI CF valve though?
Why is 21 PSI recommended, what are the advantages of it?


----------



## JayGo

I'm very curious about something regarding the dfw_wand and a manual pump sprayer....

Once you've pressured up your hand can, how soon thereafter do you dip below the CF valve rating?
I guess more specifically, do you find yourself pumping more or less now that you have the regulation of the CF valve?

For context, I've used a Smith hand can  for the past two years for the typical herbicides/pesticides. In efforts to maintain a uniform an application rate, I constantly feel the need to pressurize my pump. So I'm curious if I've been unnecessarily pumping and if the CF valve will reveal that I don't need to pump as much as I currently do.
I'm looking to incorporate a PGR into my lawn plan now that I'm reel mowing, so I feel the need to be more "surgical" with that type of application. Any insight would be much appreciated.

(@brown_town, looks like you use the same type of sprayer. Did you ever get yourself a dfw_wand? If so, how did it workout for you?)


----------



## bushwacked

Thanks for the info in this thread on the hand wand ...

Curious of a few things that I did not see in the initial videos listed here:
1) how do you figure out how fast your sprayer will spray X per 1000 sq ft? Is there a setting on sprayers that help? Is it more or less a guess or test you have to figure out on your own?
2) what are some recommended sprayers/containers? I have about 7000sq ft so I am not sure if ill hate life with a hand sprayer or do I need a backpack one?
2A) Home Depot has a scotts backpack sprayer 4 gal for $80 or a 2 gal hand sprayer for $20 ... is there anything I should take into account when picking the starting sprayer?


----------



## ShaneQi

bushwacked said:


> Thanks for the info in this thread on the hand wand ...
> 
> Curious of a few things that I did not see in the initial videos listed here:
> 1) how do you figure out how fast your sprayer will spray X per 1000 sq ft? Is there a setting on sprayers that help? Is it more or less a guess or test you have to figure out on your own?
> 2) what are some recommended sprayers/containers? I have about 7000sq ft so I am not sure if ill hate life with a hand sprayer or do I need a backpack one?
> 2A) Home Depot has a scotts backpack sprayer 4 gal for $80 or a 2 gal hand sprayer for $20 ... is there anything I should take into account when picking the starting sprayer?


My $0.02 for the 1st question:

How fast you need to walk the yard depends on PSI, nozzle, etc. So if you know your PSI (you can use a CF valve to control it) and nozzle model, you can try find if there is an info sheet of your nozzle. Here is an example: https://checkout.na3.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=10182&c=3609571&h=89d6b4979e9568e63131
You can lookup your nozzle model and your PSI in the sheet to figure out how fast you should walk and how much water per ksqft.
But you should always calibrate your sprayer, which means after you figure out roughly how much water per ksqft, you should use water to walk your yard, test your pace.

I have the Chapin 4 gallon battery powered sprayer for my 6ksqft lawn. I haven't used manual pump sprayer, but if you don't mind spending $100 more, you should definitely get the battery powered.


----------



## JayGo

Aside from the videos referenced n the OP, anyone have a video of themselves using this wand? Anyone with a comparison of the wand that came with your hand can sprayer or battery-powered sprayer vs. the dfw_wand?


----------



## bushwacked

ShaneQi said:


> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info in this thread on the hand wand ...
> 
> Curious of a few things that I did not see in the initial videos listed here:
> 1) how do you figure out how fast your sprayer will spray X per 1000 sq ft? Is there a setting on sprayers that help? Is it more or less a guess or test you have to figure out on your own?
> 2) what are some recommended sprayers/containers? I have about 7000sq ft so I am not sure if ill hate life with a hand sprayer or do I need a backpack one?
> 2A) Home Depot has a scotts backpack sprayer 4 gal for $80 or a 2 gal hand sprayer for $20 ... is there anything I should take into account when picking the starting sprayer?
> 
> 
> 
> My $0.02 for the 1st question:
> 
> How fast you need to walk the yard depends on PSI, nozzle, etc. So if you know your PSI (you can use a CF valve to control it) and nozzle model, you can try find if there is an info sheet of your nozzle. Here is an example: https://checkout.na3.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=10182&c=3609571&h=89d6b4979e9568e63131
> You can lookup your nozzle model and your PSI in the sheet to figure out how fast you should walk and how much water per ksqft.
> But you should always calibrate your sprayer, which means after you figure out roughly how much water per ksqft, you should use water to walk your yard, test your pace.
> 
> I have the Chapin 4 gallon battery powered sprayer for my 6ksqft lawn. I haven't used manual pump sprayer, but if you don't mind spending $100 more, you should definitely get the battery powered.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that!

I will take a look and do some math 

How do you like your chaplin 4? did you build a custom wand as well for it or use the original one?


----------



## ShaneQi

bushwacked said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info in this thread on the hand wand ...
> 
> Curious of a few things that I did not see in the initial videos listed here:
> 1) how do you figure out how fast your sprayer will spray X per 1000 sq ft? Is there a setting on sprayers that help? Is it more or less a guess or test you have to figure out on your own?
> 2) what are some recommended sprayers/containers? I have about 7000sq ft so I am not sure if ill hate life with a hand sprayer or do I need a backpack one?
> 2A) Home Depot has a scotts backpack sprayer 4 gal for $80 or a 2 gal hand sprayer for $20 ... is there anything I should take into account when picking the starting sprayer?
> 
> 
> 
> My $0.02 for the 1st question:
> 
> How fast you need to walk the yard depends on PSI, nozzle, etc. So if you know your PSI (you can use a CF valve to control it) and nozzle model, you can try find if there is an info sheet of your nozzle. Here is an example: https://checkout.na3.netsuite.com/core/media/media.nl?id=10182&c=3609571&h=89d6b4979e9568e63131
> You can lookup your nozzle model and your PSI in the sheet to figure out how fast you should walk and how much water per ksqft.
> But you should always calibrate your sprayer, which means after you figure out roughly how much water per ksqft, you should use water to walk your yard, test your pace.
> 
> I have the Chapin 4 gallon battery powered sprayer for my 6ksqft lawn. I haven't used manual pump sprayer, but if you don't mind spending $100 more, you should definitely get the battery powered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> I will take a look and do some math
> 
> How do you like your chaplin 4? did you build a custom wand as well for it or use the original one?
Click to expand...

I love my Chaplin sprayer, the PSI is adequate, volume is perfect for my lawn. My previous sprayer was 2 gallon and the pressure is very little, it takes forever to get jobs done.

I had the front end of DFW wand: teejet quick cap adapter (Chaplin's thread is 3/8 IIRC), strainer, teejet quick caps and nozzles. About $30 total.
I also have a CF valve, but it's the 20 psi one, I decided to not to use it because it'll double the time to get the applications done. I've been calibrating for the sprayer's default PSI.


----------



## Ware

JayGo said:


> Aside from the videos referenced n the OP, anyone have a video of themselves using this wand? Anyone with a comparison of the wand that came with your hand can sprayer or battery-powered sprayer vs. the dfw_wand?


The wand itself behaves like most other wands - the magic happens in the CF valve and TeeJet nozzles. This wand just makes it easy to add a CF valve and quick change nozzles. :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo

Thanks, @Ware. That's a nice, concise way of putting it.
I need to make a decision as I get closer to my first PGR app. My hang up after all of my reading is whether to invest in this wand to go with my $35 Smith hand can OR just simply spend a few more bucks and upgrade to a battery-powered sprayer in the low $100's. Would a sprayer in that price range come with a decent/comparable wand?


----------



## Ware

JayGo said:


> Thanks, @Ware. That's a nice, concise way of putting it.
> I need to make a decision as I get closer to my first PGR app. My hang up after all of my reading is whether to invest in this wand to go with my $35 Smith hand can OR just simply spend a few more bucks and upgrade to a battery-powered sprayer in the low $100's. Would a sprayer in that price range come with a decent/comparable wand?


I use the OEM wand on my Chapin backpack. I don't use a CF valve on my battery sprayers - they maintain consistent pressure on their own (compared to a hand pump). The Chapin wand accepts TeeJet nozzles, but the cap is threaded instead of the quarter turn Quick Cap on the DFW wand. Also you can't add a tip strainer, but the Chapin poly wand has a strainer built in near the handle.


----------



## Ware

If you plan on doing a lot of blanket apps, I would prioritize a battery sprayer over the wand upgrade. Because pumping is overrated.


----------



## JayGo

Ware said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @Ware. That's a nice, concise way of putting it.
> I need to make a decision as I get closer to my first PGR app. My hang up after all of my reading is whether to invest in this wand to go with my $35 Smith hand can OR just simply spend a few more bucks and upgrade to a battery-powered sprayer in the low $100's. Would a sprayer in that price range come with a decent/comparable wand?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the OEM wand on my Chapin backpack. I don't use a CF valve on my battery sprayers - they maintain consistent pressure on their own (compared to a hand pump). The Chapin wand accepts TeeJet nozzles, but the cap is threaded instead of the quarter turn Quick Cap on the DFW wand. Also you can't add a tip strainer, but the Chapin poly wand has a strainer built in near the handle.
Click to expand...

And the TeeJet nozzles work on Chapin sprayers, right?


----------



## Ware

Yes.


----------



## kem5882

This thread is a boat load of information and obviously very helpful. Thanks for putting this together.

Quick question...If I get the 1 gallon Chapin Professional sprayer that @dfw_pilot has in his initial post, do I still need to get a hose and clamp or can I just pop the wand off of that one and slide the new one onto the existing hose?

Here is the equipment I plan on getting. They are out of stock on the trigger valve unfortunately, so hopefully those come in soon. *For the CF Valve, what is the thread size I should be getting?* (I'm assuming I get the 21 PSI, but I don't see the thread size listed anywhere).

Thx again!


----------



## Ware

kem5882 said:


> *For the CF Valve, what is the thread size I should be getting?*


11/16-16


----------



## kem5882

Thanks, @ware!

Also, I just found this site that seems to have the triggers in stock and at the same price :thumbup:

https://www.agspray.com/sprayer-handguns-parts-accessories/sprayer-handguns-spray-wands/spray-handguns/pid7725/teejet-6466-trigger-valve-w-extra-long-handle/


----------



## a_chan

Is it normal to have to put extra pumps in for a hand sprayer to clear the CF valve? I just picked up the entire wand setup for my 2 gallon Chapin 26021XP (w/ XR11104, 21 PSI CF valve) and just tried to use it with water the other day. Have to put through about 40+ full pumps to get it to clear the CF valve to start spraying. Also not sure if just just getting a max 25ft strip pass and re-pumping is expected.


----------



## Ware

a_chan said:


> Is it normal to have to put extra pumps in for a hand sprayer to clear the CF valve? I just picked up the entire wand setup for my 2 gallon Chapin 26021XP (w/ XR11104, 21 PSI CF valve) and just tried to use it with water the other day. Have to put through about 40+ full pumps to get it to clear the CF valve to start spraying. Also not sure if just just getting a max 25ft strip pass and re-pumping is expected.


Number of pumps will depend on the sprayer, but yes, the CF valve will not open until the system is pressurized above 21 psi. You could switch to a 14 psi CF valve to reduce the number of pumps required.


----------



## GlenU

Amaxwell5 said:


> Got my dfw wand put together this afternoon. Ran water to make sure everything was good to go. Works perfectly. I used the quick attach parts that came with the My4sons sprayer.


Hello. What size is the blue hose (and where did you purchase) that you used (in your picture) to connect the DFW Wand to the MY4SONS connects? I have the same M4 backpack sprayer, and just received all the parts for the DFW Wand, and would like to put it together like you did.


----------



## Prospect

GlenU said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my dfw wand put together this afternoon. Ran water to make sure everything was good to go. Works perfectly. I used the quick attach parts that came with the My4sons sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. What size is the blue hose (and where did you purchase) that you used (in your picture) to connect the DFW Wand to the MY4SONS connects? I have the same M4 backpack sprayer, and just received all the parts for the DFW Wand, and would like to put it together like you did.
Click to expand...

WOW, so I just logged in to say a quick connect on the dfw sprayer wand would be a great addition, so you could use the wand on your herbicide sprayer and pesticide sprayer. Instead of building 2 wands. And then I see the above post and as usual someone already thought of my tens of millions dollar invention.
Have a great day


----------



## wjclark

Hello,

Thank you for the fantastic information. I am wondering whether to use the brass trigger valve #6466 or the plastic valve #22650. The original post recommends the brass valve. However, the post also links to the excellent Rutgers instructions which recommend the plastic valve. The instructions say that plastic is preferred over brass. I am hoping to hear from anyone with practical opinions of either valve.

We have a Chapin 24-volt backpack sprayer. We mostly spot-spray individual weeds on 5 acres of ground that is mowed a few times a year. We also more broadly spray about 1.5 acres in preparation for grass planting this fall.

Thank you.


----------



## jayhawk

kem5882 said:


> This thread is a boat load of information and obviously very helpful. Thanks for putting this together.
> 
> Quick question...If I get the 1 gallon Chapin Professional sprayer that @dfw_pilot has in his initial post, do I still need to get a hose and clamp or can I just pop the wand off of that one and slide the new one onto the existing hose?
> 
> Thx again!


Don't think it's re-clampable


----------



## kem5882

jayhawk said:


> kem5882 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a boat load of information and obviously very helpful. Thanks for putting this together.
> 
> Quick question...If I get the 1 gallon Chapin Professional sprayer that @dfw_pilot has in his initial post, do I still need to get a hose and clamp or can I just pop the wand off of that one and slide the new one onto the existing hose?
> 
> Thx again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it's re-clampable
Click to expand...

Thanks, @jayhawk ...you're right, it wasn't. I had to run to Lowe's to get a hose clamp and finish the job. It's working great now though. Definitely a much better set up than what I was working with 👍


----------



## bp2878

If I'm running a 50' hose to this wand, should I use 1/2" or 3/8" hose?


----------



## Troyman

The link to the Spray Smarter Blanket Soil Treatment cap appears to be broken. Can someone post an updated link?


----------



## Ware

Troyman said:


> The link to the Spray Smarter Blanket Soil Treatment cap appears to be broken. Can someone post an updated link?


Fixed. Note that cap (114443-) is what you would use with the AI nozzle. If you switched to an AIXR nozzle you could use the same cap that is used with the likes of XR and TT nozzles (114441-).


----------



## Troyman

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Johnl445

Where can I get the clear braided hose for my sprayer. I prefer to see the Blue tinted herbicide coming through the tube.


----------



## Ware

Johnl445 said:


> Where can I get the clear braided hose for my sprayer. I prefer to see the Blue tinted herbicide coming through the tube.


A local farm store should have it. I think I've even seen it at Lowe's.

Clear is great until you run pre-e through it a couple times - then it's yellow. :bd:


----------



## Johnl445

Ok, good to know, what's the inside and outside diameter of the tube?


----------



## Ware

Johnl445 said:


> Ok, good to know, what's the inside and outside diameter of the tube?


The swivel barb linked in the OP is for 3/8" hose.


----------



## mwemaxxowner

What is the widest path you all are able to achieve with these nozzles, any of them, assuming you're able to get it the required flow and psi? Just a single nozzle.

I'm trying to weigh my options on building a boom setup or just a single nozzle setup with one good nozzle. I want to weigh cost with the width of a single pass and the time it would take me to cover the required square footage.

Thinking mainly about foliar coverage.


----------



## Ware

mwemaxxowner said:


> What is the widest path you all are able to achieve with these nozzles, any of them, assuming you're able to get it the required flow and psi? Just a single nozzle.
> 
> I'm trying to weigh my options on building a boom setup or just a single nozzle setup with one good nozzle. I want to weigh cost with the width of a single pass and the time it would take me to cover the required square footage.
> 
> Thinking mainly about foliar coverage.


110-degree TeeJet nozzles are designed for 20" spacing and 20" nozzle height - so if held 20" off the ground, you would want your passes to be 20" apart for optimum spray uniformity.


----------



## mwemaxxowner

So with the goal in my head that has been 36-48" passes, I need a setup that will support 2 nozzles, and that would wind up splitting the difference there.

Thank you!


----------



## LHP_Grass

I have all of the parts from the list on the first page, except for the CF valve. I'm using a Smith R200 sprayer, so thinking a 21psi and 11/16" thread is the right one to go with. The sprayer came with a 29psi CF valve, but I don't think the thread size will work.

The link for the Altec CF valve...is this the right one on that page? model: R11-16SYV

https://connect.altec.com/product/Calibration-Aids/Gate-CFV21RTJT-Constant-Flow-Valve/970721764/970721764 @ $34? Not sure why the price is so high on that specific one. If that's correct, then I'll go with the Oestco 11/16" 21psi @ $15.85.

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc

mwemaxxowner said:


> So with the goal in my head that has been 36-48" passes, I need a setup that will support 2 nozzles, and that would wind up splitting the difference there.
> 
> Thank you!


1/3 acre is even faster to do with 4 nozzles running at once. I use a versatile spraying system that can support 4 nozzles 20" apart, 20" off the ground and capable of applying a gallon per 1000 sq ft


----------



## mwemaxxowner

Oh absolutely, I just don't think I have anything that will support 4 nozzles, and I'm not sure it's worth it to me to spend the money on a setup that will. I need to price just standalone pumps that are capable of enough flow to support that.


----------



## Zcape35

Whenever I run out of liquid in my tank it seems that the CF valve gets blocked up with an air bubble. I always have to take it off and reinstall to get the flow going again. Is there anything that can help this?


----------



## Troyman

My DFW wand parts are scheduled to arrive today and Monday. I'd like to add a quick connect. Should I be looking for a 1/4" or 3/8", or does it matter? My understanding is that this dimension is related to the size of the male connector/opening.


----------



## Ware

Troyman said:


> My DFW wand parts are scheduled to arrive today and Monday. I'd like to add a quick connect. Should I be looking for a 1/4" or 3/8", or does it matter? My understanding is that this dimension is related to the size of the male connector/opening.


I would probably just go with the smallest one. A red TeeJet only flows about 0.4 gpm - so flow shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Troyman

Ware said:


> I would probably just go with the smallest one. A red TeeJet only flows about 0.4 gpm - so flow shouldn't be an issue.


That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## jal

I finally built one. Thanks to all!



I do get a few drips from the tip occasionally. I am using the seal. Any thoughts?


----------



## nnnnnate

I sprayed for the first time yesterday and got drips from just past the trigger. I used teflon tape at all the junctions too. First time using the blue dye as well and I thought it would be easier to see my path. On the "good" parts of lawn it was still tricky to see where I had sprayed. I guess I need to use more dye for that area.


----------



## Pezking7p

Quick question: Are most doing this for large area sprays (blanket spray on 6k up to 20k for me) using battery powered sprayers? Am I being pound foolish to try and modify my chapin hand pump backpack to handle this kind of tip (I would go with the full tip configuration)? Am I better off just buying a new battery sprayer?

I currently have 2 sprayers, both have pretty crappy nozzles and valves (leaky)
-a small hand sprayer for spot treatment of selective herbicide 
-4 gallon chapin backpack (manual pump) that has been dedicated to glyphosate for a while

These are both fine for spot spraying, but I am looking for a setup that I can apply primarily foliar fertilizer apps (FAS, spoon feedings, etc), pre-emergent, and possibly other broadly applied chemicals. Primarily though this would be for fertilizer apps and pre. I don't really need 4 gallons of glypho at this property, so I'm fine to swap over to a new spray setup, but honestly the few hundred bucks isn't a big deal if I'm better off getting a new sprayer.

Basically, I don't want to have 3 sprayers if it's not much of a benefit, but also don't want to fail at spraying because my setup sucks. I know I need the tip/wand setup, so I'm mostly asking about the benefits of having a 24V backpack setup, or should I go better/bigger if I'm going to be applying to 20+ ksqft?


----------



## mwemaxxowner

I'm using a Ryobi 18v backpack sprayer. I sprayed prodiamine over my entire acre using it. Wasn't too bad.

I want to look at the Solo 2 nozzle boom, but even the single 110 nozzle wasn't terrible.


----------



## athenslb57

mwemaxxowner said:


> I'm using a Ryobi 18v backpack sprayer. I sprayed prodiamine over my entire acre using it. Wasn't too bad.
> 
> I want to look at the Solo 2 nozzle boom, but even the single 110 nozzle wasn't terrible.


How do you like your Ryobi backpack? Looking at my first backpack...


----------



## mwemaxxowner

So far I love it. Spraying the Prodiamine is really all I've done, though. The teejet nozzles are a direct fit.


----------



## Pezking7p

mwemaxxowner said:


> I'm using a Ryobi 18v backpack sprayer. I sprayed prodiamine over my entire acre using it. Wasn't too bad.
> 
> I want to look at the Solo 2 nozzle boom, but even the single 110 nozzle wasn't terrible.


This is sounding like a pretty good advert for at least a battery powered backpack. I don't quite have an acre, but I have at least 1/2 acre. I think the savings in prodiamine alone is worth it.


----------



## mwemaxxowner

I can't imagine having had to pump it the whole time. I've used a pump style backpack for killing large areas in the past. I'm glad I didn't have to pump.


----------



## Pezking7p

OK, I'm planning to buy an electric sprayer.

Last question: Is there a brand that is compatible with the tee-jet nozzle body out of the box? Am I better off just going full DFW right away (I'm not sure how bad the rest of the wand is relative to the DFW)?


----------



## mwemaxxowner

With regards to the Ryobi, the included fan nozzle is trash compared to the teejets. But teejet nozzles are super cheap. I grabbed a handful of them when I ordered. I don't think you need the CF valve, I think they already hold a steady pressure. Unless, I guess, you want to lower that pressure.


----------



## battleboro

Ware said:


> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will 11/16" thread size (for constant flow valve and nozzle body) work for Field King backpack sprayer? http://www.thefountainheadgroup.com/sprayers/professional/backpack/smith-fk-max-professional.php I can't find any info on the thread size. Also, it comes with Low pressure regulator to spray at 25 PSI, do I need a separate constant flow valve at this point? If not, will the nozzle body still work with this pressure regulator?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:
> 
> The "low pressure regulator" is a CF valve, so you don't need one. I circled it in the screen capture below.
> 
> ​
> The specs for that sprayer also say that it "accepts TeeJet nozzles". So you don't need to do any of these mods unless you just want a brass wand. I would choose a couple good TeeJet nozzles and leave it as is. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

*First* post! Researching my *first* backpack sprayer purchase based on the "ADVANCED PRACTICES" section of the Bermuda Bible. Compared to this forum, I'm a newbie to serious lawn care. Short story, I'm leaning heavily toward the Field King Max 190348. It looks like the "low pressure regulator" you point out @Ware is an optional purchase. I'm going to keep researching and see what it would take to mod the stock wand to have a boom with ideas in this topic, including TeeJet CFValves, rather than ordering the optional Field Kind low pressure regulator for a single nozzle wand.

If the "spray bug" bites, I'll start upgrading the equipment. My thought is that I can keep improving a wand that can move from an upgraded tank/pump down the road.


----------



## mjh648

@battleboro i have the 190328 which is the less frills version of the 190348. You want to go with the 3/8 version of the Oesco valve. It's not a regular 3/8 though it's a british standard pipe (BSP) fitting which has a different pitch so a normal 3/8 doesn't fit on it.


----------



## battleboro

mjh648 said:


> @battleboro i have the 190328 which is the less frills version of the 190348. You want to go with the 3/8 version of the Oesco valve. It's not a regular 3/8 though it's a british standard pipe (BSP) fitting which has a different pitch so a normal 3/8 doesn't fit on it.


Thanks for the heads up. From what I've learned so far about sprayers, I figured I should put my hands on it first before ordering anything; the manual doesn't go into sizes or thread type.


----------



## mjh648

@battleboro yeah they don't so that you buy their accessories. They got mad at me for even asking what the thread sizes were when I called them and refused to tell me.


----------



## battleboro

mjh648 said:


> @battleboro i have the 190328 which is the less frills version of the 190348. You want to go with the 3/8 version of the Oesco valve. It's not a regular 3/8 though it's a british standard pipe (BSP) fitting which has a different pitch so a normal 3/8 doesn't fit on it.


@mjh648 our sprayer's documentation says that they can go up to 150 psi. Based on my walking speed of 3.5 mph, I'm looking to get two, 29 psi constant flow valves. Do you think this sprayer can keep enough pressure without working too hard to keep it above 29 psi?

It may be best to go with lower pressure (21 psi) as there does not appear to be a TeeJet tip performance between the two pressures. The sprayer came with a 25 psi CF valve. Perhaps I should take that as a hint to go with a lower psi CF valve.

Thanks.


----------



## mjh648

@Battles-74 I have the 29PSI one and it works well. I have a small yard though. I'm hoping you don't need to spray all 15k of your grass with a backpack sprayer. Remember to get the 3/8 valve.

the 25PSI valve isn't a true CF valve. It still sprays at any PSI below 25. It just means it limits it to not go over 25PSI.

Also note that when you are done remove the CF valve and remove all the pressure from the sprayer before getting in there and cleaning it. I have made the mistake thinking that because it's not spraying anymore I have let out all the pressure but there's still approx 29psi in there.


----------



## battleboro

mjh648 said:


> @Battles-74 I have the 29PSI one and it works well. I have a small yard though. I'm hoping you don't need to spray all 15k of your grass with a backpack sprayer. Remember to get the 3/8 valve.
> 
> the 25PSI valve isn't a true CF valve. It still sprays at any PSI below 25. It just means it limits it to not go over 25PSI.
> 
> Also note that when you are done remove the CF valve and remove all the pressure from the sprayer before getting in there and cleaning it. I have made the mistake thinking that because it's not spraying anymore I have let out all the pressure but there's still approx 29psi in there.


Thanks for the insight. Yeah, I'm planning to spray the 15K. The more I read about sizes of yards and types of sprayers, it seems to be a toss up; some people would never do it and others didn't have a problem with it.

On the bright side, we're having some more landscaping done that should consume around another 2K of grass.


----------



## csmitty

So I had question on the CF Valve I can't seem to search for. I got my sprayer out of hibernation for some prodiamine and noticed there is a little hole on the CF valve and I had a liquid coming from it when spraying. Does anyone know the purpose of this? Bypass maybe. I'm not sure how serviceable these things are. Fortunately I had spares and put a new one on and it was good to go.


----------



## Raap

I am going to spray https://www.plantfoodco.com/golf-professional-turf/products/biostimulants/kelplant-1-0-1/ which tips would you recommend?


----------



## UltimateLawn

So I'm going to overhaul my two sprayers with a full-tilt DFW Wand reset. I've done TeeJet tips already with my M4Sons sprayer using the standard wand. I see a lot of commentary on the components, fittings and nozzle tips. What hose are you using for all of these adaptations? My hand sprayer is working quite well, but the rubber hose is approaching its age and I'd like to find a hose that will work well.

I did some searching on Amazon and found some 3/8" ID hose that claims to be chemically resistant. In the reviews people indicate it is not very flexible, so it won't work with a hand sprayer. Anyone find a good choice of hose for this application?


----------



## Raap

I HAVE SERIOUS PROBLEM with this great DFW wand 😀

After having built the wand, I realize that I cannot get it attached to my backpack sprayer....

I had planned to remove the original hose from the backpack sprayer and put on the hose from the new wand. But the thread on the backpack sprayer does not seem to fit anything - it is like it is its own thread completely...
So now I need to connect the smaller original hose to the new hose on the wand - but how would you do that?

On the pictures, please see the black hose is the original one. It is smaller than the light coloured one, who's is the 3/8" hose from this thread.

THANKS!


----------



## adidasUNT8

Raap said:


> I HAVE SERIOUS PROBLEM with this great DFW wand 😀
> 
> After having built the wand, I realize that I cannot get it attached to my backpack sprayer....
> 
> I had planned to remove the original hose from the backpack sprayer and put on the hose from the new wand. But the thread on the backpack sprayer does not seem to fit anything - it is like it is its own thread completely...
> So now I need to connect the smaller original hose to the new hose on the wand - but how would you do that?
> 
> On the pictures, please see the black hose is the original one. It is smaller than the light coloured one, who's is the 3/8" hose from this thread.
> 
> THANKS!


+1. I was about to purchase this, but realized my hose is 1/4" not the 3/8" that the swivel connects to.


----------



## Ware

adidasUNT8 said:


> Raap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE SERIOUS PROBLEM with this great DFW wand 😀
> 
> After having built the wand, I realize that I cannot get it attached to my backpack sprayer....
> 
> I had planned to remove the original hose from the backpack sprayer and put on the hose from the new wand. But the thread on the backpack sprayer does not seem to fit anything - it is like it is its own thread completely...
> So now I need to connect the smaller original hose to the new hose on the wand - but how would you do that?
> 
> On the pictures, please see the black hose is the original one. It is smaller than the light coloured one, who's is the 3/8" hose from this thread.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I was about to purchase this, but realized my hose is 1/4" not the 3/8" that the swivel connects to.
Click to expand...

Maybe not the cleanest, but the easiest thing to do would probably be install one of these 1/4" to 3/8" Reducing Barbs inline back near the tank somewhere where it wouldn't bother you - use it to step up from the 1/4" leaving the sprayer to the 3/8" clear hose you bought for the wand.

Alternatively, you could try to source a 1/4" FNPS x 1/4" Hose Barb Brass Swivel and use it instead of 1/4" FNPS x 3/8" one linked in the OP. I personally haven't seen one in that size, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## adidasUNT8

Ware said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE SERIOUS PROBLEM with this great DFW wand 😀
> 
> After having built the wand, I realize that I cannot get it attached to my backpack sprayer....
> 
> I had planned to remove the original hose from the backpack sprayer and put on the hose from the new wand. But the thread on the backpack sprayer does not seem to fit anything - it is like it is its own thread completely...
> So now I need to connect the smaller original hose to the new hose on the wand - but how would you do that?
> 
> On the pictures, please see the black hose is the original one. It is smaller than the light coloured one, who's is the 3/8" hose from this thread.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I was about to purchase this, but realized my hose is 1/4" not the 3/8" that the swivel connects to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not the cleanest, but the easiest thing to do would probably be install one of these 1/4" to 3/8" Reducing Barbs inline back near the tank somewhere where it wouldn't bother you - use it to step up from the 1/4" leaving the sprayer to the 3/8" clear hose you bought for the wand.
> 
> Alternatively, you could try to source a 1/4" FNPS x 1/4" Hose Barb Brass Swivel and use it instead of 1/4" FNPS x 3/8" one linked in the OP. I personally haven't seen one in that size, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. I've been watching your videos. 
I went ahead and ordered a Chapin 24v and I'll use this other one for something else. We'll see how it does. Already seen the videos about tightening the connections at the pump. Do you know if the Chapin is 3/8" line? It looks like it.


----------



## Ware

@adidasUNT8 I think it is 3/8" on the Chapin battery backpacks.


----------



## nitrobass24

Hey guys i have a Straight Wand and want to use the floodjet tips, but I need a 45 Degree Elbow so that it wont be spraying back towards me as I walk. I can't seem to find a Teejet F to Teejet M adapter. Any ideas?


----------



## Ware

nitrobass24 said:


> Hey guys i have a Straight Wand and want to use the floodjet tips, but I need a 45 Degree Elbow so that it wont be spraying back towards me as I walk. I can't seem to find a Teejet F to Teejet M adapter. Any ideas?


I'm not sure I follow exactly what you're wanting to do, but I would start by looking through the boom components section of the TeeJet catalog:

https://www.teejet.com/literature_pdfs/catalogs/C51A/boom_components.pdf


----------



## nitrobass24

Basically I am looking for this but with Teejet Threads on both sides.

22669-1/4-PPB


----------



## nitrobass24

Also wanted to let those with the Field King (Smith Performance) 2 gallon sprayers know they can upgrade their Wand without changning the Handle/Trigger if you use this Adapter.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B087D7BS9B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is 1/4 GHT on the Trigger side, but the threads on the Adapter are very deep/long and you need to use at least 2 Washers/gaskets & Lots of thread tape.


----------



## mjh648

@nitrobass24 great find.


----------



## JulietAlpha

I made up the DFW wand with a little modification. Put a jacto double nozzle boom on the end. Perfect 20in spacing between the nozzles. With my sprayer it puts out 1 gallon in 1:30 using the red teejets. Makes for a nice leisurely pace for 1gal/m. My favorite part of the wand is the swivel, it's a must!


----------



## Ware

JulietAlpha said:


> I made up the DFW wand with a little modification. Put a jacto double nozzle boom on the end. Perfect 20in spacing between the nozzles. With my sprayer it puts out 1 gallon in 1:30 using the red teejets. Makes for a nice leisurely pace for 1gal/m. My favorite part of the wand is the swivel, it's a must!


Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## LawnSolo

Poseidon is proud!


----------



## JayGo

JulietAlpha said:


>


This is pretty much what I've been planning to build after using the "power washer style " wand that came with the FlowZone I bought. The FZ wand is a little on the short side, and the angle I have to hold the wand at because of the the pistol grip ends up getting uncomfortable. If I was shorter, I think it'd be fine.

Nice job! How did it work for you?


----------



## JayGo

Ware said:


> Here is a photo of my dfw_wand. I went with a little bit longer wand, but everything else is pretty much the same.
> 
> Once you have the wand figured out, be sure to check out the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion.


John, is this longer than the 24" wand listed in the original post?


----------



## JulietAlpha

JayGo said:


> JulietAlpha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much what I've been planning to build after using the "power washer style " wand that came with the FlowZone I bought. The FZ wand is a little on the short side, and the angle I have to hold the wand at because of the the pistol grip ends up getting uncomfortable. If I was shorter, I think it'd be fine.
> 
> Nice job! How did it work for you?
Click to expand...

Works great. Everything about it. First year spraying so still getting the process down and getting better with my applications. Definitely missed some spots with the PGR, but oh well. The double nozzle makes for way less walking. Before it was basically like walking the yard like I was mowing with a 22in mower. It took a long time. Now it's a nice stroll and I can focus more on my lines.

Obviously first time with a mesh filter just before the nozzles, and I couldn't believe how much crud was stuck on those things. I use the included filter at the opening for the sprayer for all the water going in, but it was still gunked up. I guess I just need to be even more careful.


----------



## Ware

JayGo said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of my dfw_wand. I went with a little bit longer wand, but everything else is pretty much the same.
> 
> Once you have the wand figured out, be sure to check out the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, is this longer than the 24" wand listed in the original post?
Click to expand...

Yes :thumbup:


----------



## reducingspam1day

Can I use this assembly to replace the pressure washer trigger that comes with the flowzone cyclone battery sprayer?


----------



## Ware

reducingspam1day said:


> Can I use this assembly to replace the pressure washer trigger that comes with the flowzone cyclone battery sprayer?


Yes, if it has a 3/8" hose it will fit the barbed fitting on the back of this wand.


----------



## Hardchargers

Anyone every had troubles with the brass 50 mesh check valve???
Just received all my parts yesterday and assembly was smooth, except, when I insert the check valve I get nothing coming through. Remove it and she sprays like a dream. Pressure shouldn't be the issue as my Flowzone Tornado battery sprayer has a low and high pressure switch(not sure of the exact #'s though). Not like you can install it wrong either as it only drops in one way. 
Very strange
TIA


----------



## UltimateLawn

@Hardchargers , If you are getting flow through the check valve, then it would seem the TeeJet 50 mesh strainer with the 5 psi check valve should be working. Might be a faulty check valve in the strainer. Try another to see if it gets resolved. Given the low price of this item, I could see some of them failing due to limited quality controls.


----------



## Hardchargers

UltimateLawn said:


> @Hardchargers , If you are getting flow through the check valve, then it would seem the TeeJet 50 mesh strainer with the 5 psi check valve should be working. Might be a faulty check valve in the strainer. Try another to see if it gets resolved. Given the low price of this item, I could see some of them failing due to limited quality controls.


That was my thought also. It's just a "plug and play" kinda part so I didn't think I was missing something. 
FYI, since I'm running a battery powered backpack sprayer I omitted the check valve itself.


----------



## lbb091919

Seen a few mention using QDs and I'm not sure if anyone has actually done it but McMaster has these. They are 1/4" NPSF thread and should mate with the swivel barb and handle. Kinda pricey but I didn't really find much else in brass.

Female - $46.78
https://www.mcmaster.com/8636T131

Male - $32.24
https://www.mcmaster.com/8636T181


----------



## Rule11

Ok, I started searching through the post but didn't really run into this topic so here it goes. I received all the listed parts but the CF Valve and Wand end are 2 different thread types. I will try and search down an adapter but what's your thoughts.


----------



## JayGo

@Rule11 
Hmmm....double check they sent you the right ones.
I had to call them once about something similar and they corrected it right away. Had the correct part 2 days later.


----------



## mjh648

Pretty sure the part number is on the CF valve


----------



## Rule11

JayGo said:


> @Rule11
> Hmmm....double check they sent you the right ones.
> I had to call them once about something similar and they corrected it right away. Had the correct part 2 days later.


Are you talking in regards to the wand or the CF Valve? Because from the @Ware list the CF Valve is purchased from a different link then the rest of the wand parts. Thanks for your response @JayGo


----------



## JayGo

@Rule11, You're right. I missed that. I didn't buy a CF valve for my set up, so I didn't notice that it was from a different vendor.
Sorry about that, man.


----------



## Rule11

@jaygo no problem. I found a fitting from a vendor locally to try. Will see how that works. Need to get creative with a nylon or copper washer to seal. But…..


----------



## Highlife159

wjclark said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the fantastic information. I am wondering whether to use the brass trigger valve #6466 or the plastic valve #22650. The original post recommends the brass valve. However, the post also links to the excellent Rutgers instructions which recommend the plastic valve. The instructions say that plastic is preferred over brass. I am hoping to hear from anyone with practical opinions of either valve.
> 
> We have a Chapin 24-volt backpack sprayer. We mostly spot-spray individual weeds on 5 acres of ground that is mowed a few times a year. We also more broadly spray about 1.5 acres in preparation for grass planting this fall.
> 
> Thank you.


Did you end up trying the plastic trigger? I'm thinking about trying it also.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Guys I'm going crazy trying to figure this out. I ordered the DFW wand parts (hose, barb swivel adapter, brass handle, brass valve, wand, tee jet adapter). I have a bunch of tee jets so I'm good there.

What I can't figure out is what I need to connect the wand to the *supposed female GHT on my Chapin sprayers, so I can move the wand from the backpack to the 2 gal easily through the garden hose connection. I say supposed, because I removed the Chapin trigger from the hose, and tried to thread the female connection on the Chapin hose onto the male end of a garden hose and it wasn't happening.

I thought of using a short section of the 3/8" hose connected to the 3/8" barbed swivel base, and then use a 3/8" barb to male GHT adapter to then thread onto the Chapin connection, but then I'll have 2 sections of different diameter hose and that will just be weird. That adapter between the 2 hoses will probably be hitting me in the knees if I had to guess.

Sorry I missed a response on this earlier in the thread, I looked through 1/2 of the pages and used a couple different search terms and couldn't find anything. Didn't have the attention span to read through all 38 pages of posts on here :mrgreen:


----------



## bernstem

@Jconnelly6b You should be able to open up the sprayer and remove the hose from the pump. The new hose will attach to the male barbed fitting on the pump.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

bernstem said:


> @Jconnelly6b You should be able to open up the sprayer and remove the hose from the pump. The new hose will attach to the male barbed fitting on the pump.


Yes I could do that but was hoping to be able to connect at the wand end of the hose so I can easily switch the wand between multiple sprayers.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I have finally given up on the CF valve. Just too many problems and not enough benefit.

For the group benefit…I had the CF valve on a hand pump and it was reasonably useful there, but switching over to cordless gravity fed pumps have made it much easier and the flow rate consistency seems to be there. I always felt that having such a 'plasticy' item in the path with full brass until it meets the nozzle just overcomplicates things.

For those with hand pumps I get it. That being said, I can no longer do test sprays for timing and then pump it up again. My shoulder just can't handle that constant pumping.


----------



## Ware

UltimateLawn said:


> I have finally given up on the CF valve. Just too many problems and not enough benefit.
> 
> For the group benefit…I had the CF valve on a hand pump and it was reasonably useful there, but switching over to cordless gravity fed pumps have made it much easier and the flow rate consistency seems to be there. I always felt that having such a 'plasticy' item in the path with full brass until it meets the nozzle just overcomplicates things.
> 
> For those with hand pumps I get it. That being said, I can no longer do test sprays for timing and then pump it up again. My shoulder just can't handle that constant pumping.


FWIW, I do not recommend using a CF valve on a battery sprayer.


----------



## jeffafett

even though my field king took the teejet tips I upgraded to this setup because my wand was bent bad, yes you can all make bent wand jokes on this one. I got it all assembled last night and I used the adapter nitrobass24 mentioned and holy crap this is this so much better than what I had before.


----------



## Deltahedge

Does anyone know what type of hose comes the my4sons sprayer? Is is very flexible, but also seemingly very strong and reinforced. It's hard to describe.


----------



## NWS

I just upgraded from a My4Sons mini M4 to a Flowzone Typhoon 2.5v. I had built a DFW wand previously so I transferred it over to the FLowzone fairly easily. I saw a post somewhere that the fitting on the stock pressure cleaning wand comes off and can be re-used. I don't have a need for the stock wand so I opened it up. It has some thread locker so I torched it to break it free.










The fitting threads right on the back of the DFW wand. No need for a swivel as the new flowzone hose can rotate at the fitting. Very clean setup and the only upgrade I might do in the future is putting a quick connect there.


















The flow rate is reduced a little with the DFW wand vs the stock pressure cleaning wand. That being said at the lowest setting 1 it is right at the speed I like for applying lawn chems.

My4Sons DFW wand Red Teejet TT tip only mesh strainer in the tip no check valve was getting .36gpm on the full PSI setting.

FLowzone with the same wand/tip at the various settings produced the following flow rates:
Setting 1 = .45gpm
Setting 2 = .51gpm
Setting 3 = .58gpm
Setting 4 = .60gpm
Setting 5 = .60gpm

It seems like the wand limits the flow at higher PSI as the flowzone can go up to 115psi. I hear the motor sounds faster but flow remains very similar on setting 3-5. That being said I will only use setting 1 with the tips I use for lawn care. The higher PSI settings will be handy for other tasks I use the sprayer for.


----------



## Monocot Master

Thanks for the post and the pics. I have done the same as you per JayGo's thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28547

I plan to re-purpose the Flowzone handle for pressure washer use mostly, like car detailing and such. I did notice though, that the stainless pipe in side that Flowzone handle is 1/4 NPT at the top, but the other end is a straight, non tapered 1/4 thread. So not sure how well those threads are going to seal using high pressures. But Lowes has 1/4 brass pipe that is npt threaded on each end. They have it in various lengths, with 6" being the closest. I will try the existing pipe first, but if it leaks I will replace with the brass pipe.


----------



## Monocot Master

JulietAlpha said:


> I made up the DFW wand with a little modification. Put a jacto double nozzle boom on the end. Perfect 20in spacing between the nozzles. With my sprayer it puts out 1 gallon in 1:30 using the red teejets. Makes for a nice leisurely pace for 1gal/m. My favorite part of the wand is the swivel, it's a must!


I am working on the same set up with the Jacto boom. Do you remember what fittings you used to pair the boom to the wand?


----------



## CanadianGrassMan

Ware said:


> FWIW, I do not recommend using a CF valve on a battery sprayer.


Why not? I want to learn.

I have a 105Ex battery sprayer and get drippage at the tip when not in use that I want to stop. I was looking at options but my choices are limited in Canada. I prefer a simple solution to add to my OEM wand. I was looking at either:

Quick Teejet Check Valve Nozzle Body
or 
Teejet Nozzle Strainers and Check Valves - Mesh & Slotted (but not sure which one)

Any help is always appreciated


----------



## Monocot Master

Both of those will help with drips. So will the CF valves. Any one of the three, or a combination.


----------



## SCGrassMan

@Ware is there an updated build list, or an Amazon wish list with everything already in it? I'm an EXTREMELY lazy individual but would like to build one.

I have the typhoon 2.5 also, and I believe there were some specifics to that.


----------



## Ware

CanadianGrassMan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I do not recommend using a CF valve on a battery sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? I want to learn.
> 
> I have a 105Ex battery sprayer and get drippage at the tip when not in use that I want to stop. I was looking at options but my choices are limited in Canada. I prefer a simple solution to add to my OEM wand. I was looking at either:
> 
> Quick Teejet Check Valve Nozzle Body
> or
> Teejet Nozzle Strainers and Check Valves - Mesh & Slotted (but not sure which one)
> 
> Any help is always appreciated
Click to expand...

Basically for the same reason you don't see CF valves on a setup like the Spreader-Mate. The electric pump on a battery backpack maintains constant flow for you - so there's really no need to add a device that does that.

Also you shouldn't control a diaphragm (positive displacement) pump with discharge throttling - which is essentially what a CF valve does.

That said, either of the parts you linked (or both in combination) should solve your drip issue.


----------



## JulietAlpha

Monocot Master said:


> JulietAlpha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made up the DFW wand with a little modification. Put a jacto double nozzle boom on the end. Perfect 20in spacing between the nozzles. With my sprayer it puts out 1 gallon in 1:30 using the red teejets. Makes for a nice leisurely pace for 1gal/m. My favorite part of the wand is the swivel, it's a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the same set up with the Jacto boom. Do you remember what fittings you used to pair the boom to the wand?
Click to expand...

Sorry, took me a bit to remember what I got where....

I used two of these...
https://www.spraypartswarehouse.com...t-x-11/16-female-nozzle-thread-adapter-brass/

And one of these...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z3RGBYB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I couldn't find a double female 11/16 fitting. So you have to use the 11/16 to 3/8 from jacto and sprayer wand, and use the 3/8 male between the two to join them together. Adds a little weight but oh well. If you can find an 11/16 coupling(?) let me know. I will get it too.

Hope that helps. Its a great setup.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> @Ware is there an updated build list, or an Amazon wish list with everything already in it? I'm an EXTREMELY lazy individual but would like to build one.
> 
> I have the typhoon 2.5 also, and I believe there were some specifics to that.


Links to all parts are in the OP of this thread, and also in my YouTube video description:



> To build your own sprayer wand, order these parts from SpraySmarter:
> 
> Swivel Barb: http://bit.ly/2KKACeY
> Handle: http://bit.ly/2Mf5441
> Trigger/Valve: http://bit.ly/2OSsoqJ
> Wand Extension: http://bit.ly/2OQP6iJ
> CF Valve (order w/TeeJet threads): https://www.oescoinc.com/constant-flow-valves-cfvalves-for-spray.html
> Nozzle Body: http://bit.ly/2Z2fxSy
> Tip Strainer: http://bit.ly/2H3eGut
> Quick Cap: http://bit.ly/2Z5vTtK
> AIXR Nozzle: http://bit.ly/2V4F4ds
> Turbo TeeJet (TT) Nozzle: http://bit.ly/2V4FUH8
> XR Nozzle: http://bit.ly/2Ij7bAh


I have considered building out some of these and offering them for sale in the TLF Store for the "EXTREMELY lazy", but just haven't gone down that road yet.


----------



## SCGrassMan

@Ware I'd be your first customer. I've ot the typhoon so I wouldn't need the CF per your advice, but would need the fancy thing that lets it conect to the quickconnect fitting.


----------



## Johnl445

Does the check valve strainer mesh 50 slow down, or restrict the flow or psi when used in a battery backpack?


----------



## Greendoc

It sure will. Adds a backpressure of 5-10 PSI. So a system feeding at say, 35 PSI will have its nozzle output pressure reduced by 5-10 PSI. That restriction also reduces volume at the nozzle tip. I prefer the diaphragm nozzle bodies with the separate strainer. No pressure reduction and no restrictions on flow up to 1.5 GPM.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Johnl445

Greendoc said:


> It sure will. Adds a backpressure of 5-10 PSI. So a system feeding at say, 35 PSI will have its nozzle output pressure reduced by 5-10 PSI. That restriction also reduces volume at the nozzle tip. I prefer the diaphragm nozzle bodies with the separate strainer. No pressure reduction and no restrictions on flow up to 1.5 GPM.


Ok, can post a link a diaphragm nozzle body, I've def noticed the reduction in flow. Thanks


----------



## Greendoc

https://www.spraysmarter.com/liquid-application/nozzle-bodies/adapters.html I am sure there is a nozzle body with the check valve that can fit where your existing nozzle and retainer cap go. Big plus is the ability to use the Quick Teejet caps and the integrated cap and nozzle assemblies.


----------



## Deltahedge

Greendoc said:


> https://www.spraysmarter.com/liquid-application/nozzle-bodies/adapters.html I am sure there is a nozzle body with the check valve that can fit where your existing nozzle and retainer cap go. Big plus is the ability to use the Quick Teejet caps and the integrated cap and nozzle assemblies.


Would you see any benefit of not doing the quickjet adapter so that you can adjust the nozzle orientation? I have the quickjet adapter on mine so that I can use the quick teejet caps. Once I have it oriented how I want, I don't really know if I'll ever want to change the fan orientation.


----------



## Greendoc

I orient the quickjet adapter how I want it and do not worry about it. I never use the adapters with the included 45.


----------



## Deltahedge

Greendoc said:


> I orient the quickjet adapter how I want it and do not worry about it. I never use the adapters with the included 45.


That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Monocot Master

JulietAlpha said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulietAlpha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made up the DFW wand with a little modification. Put a jacto double nozzle boom on the end. Perfect 20in spacing between the nozzles. With my sprayer it puts out 1 gallon in 1:30 using the red teejets. Makes for a nice leisurely pace for 1gal/m. My favorite part of the wand is the swivel, it's a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the same set up with the Jacto boom. Do you remember what fittings you used to pair the boom to the wand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, took me a bit to remember what I got where....
> 
> I used two of these...
> https://www.spraypartswarehouse.com...t-x-11/16-female-nozzle-thread-adapter-brass/
> 
> And one of these...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z3RGBYB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I couldn't find a double female 11/16 fitting. So you have to use the 11/16 to 3/8 from jacto and sprayer wand, and use the 3/8 male between the two to join them together. Adds a little weight but oh well. If you can find an 11/16 coupling(?) let me know. I will get it too.
> 
> Hope that helps. Its a great setup.
Click to expand...

That's great, thank you! I have two of the Teejet adapters on the way. They make those in brass, stainless, and nylon. My supplier stocked the nylon ones with 1/4" threads on the NPT side so that is what I will be using. With a 1/4" nipple to connect the two.


----------



## Monocot Master

Greendoc said:


> I orient the quickjet adapter how I want it and do not worry about it. I never use the adapters with the included 45.


I like that 45 deg elbow. I have not seen that particular one before.


----------



## Johnl445

Greendoc said:


> It sure will. Adds a backpressure of 5-10 PSI. So a system feeding at say, 35 PSI will have its nozzle output pressure reduced by 5-10 PSI. That restriction also reduces volume at the nozzle tip. I prefer the diaphragm nozzle bodies with the separate strainer. No pressure reduction and no restrictions on flow up to 1.5 GPM.


So I Removed the Strainer filter check valves out of my ones in there was a huge difference in pressure and volume reduction in my spray I probably had the 10 pound check valve in my two boom wand. I am going to switch to the diaphragm nozzle body.


----------



## Highlife159

Yesterday I was going to put down some bifen but I couldn't get the wand to spray with the strainer installed. I removed a little bit of debris on the outside the strainer and tried again but it still wouldn't spray. When I removed the strainer completely it sprayed like normal. I'm assuming there's something that has gotten in the check valve and I'm wondering if there's a simple way to clean it. I've been searching for the proper way to clean out strainer/check valve but I haven't had any luck.

I went ahead and ordered a few replacements to have for backup but I would still like to be able to get the one I have working if possible.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI

Highlife159 said:


> Yesterday I was going to put down some bifen but I couldn't get the wand to spray with the strainer installed. I removed a little bit of debris on the outside the strainer and tried again but it still wouldn't spray. When I removed the strainer completely it sprayed like normal. I'm assuming there's something that has gotten in the check valve and I'm wondering if there's a simple way to clean it. I've been searching for the proper way to clean out strainer/check valve but I haven't had any luck.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a few replacements to have for backup but I would still like to be able to get the one I have working if possible.


So I put my wand onto a flowzone and the best way I could adapt it was using air compressor quick disconnect fittings. My DFW seemed to clog a few times on me and all I did was detach from the sprayer and attach to my compressor at 50lbs and gave it a quick blow out. Worked every time. Adding the quick connects as it turned out isn't only handy to swap wands and easier storage but it solved my clog problems.


----------



## P90036

Just got the Ryobi 4gal backpack and now discovered this upgrade option 

edit: well gave in and got all the pieces… hopefully the swivel barb will fit


----------



## killacam

Anyone know what I would need to adapt the tee jet nozzle setup on a lesco 1 gallon pro series sprayer? I like everything except the adjustable brass nozzle it comes with. I measured the threads and they appear to be 5/8" on the end of the wand.


----------



## LawnGeek

Just purchased everything for the wand, minus the yellow CF valve. Every link is out of stock, except OESCO. It says that the valve is not available in the quantity requested. But below that it states it should ship between 7-10 business days... Kind of contradictory. Before i go through with the order, is this typical? TIA.


----------



## Reddog90

My wand started leaking above the nozzle body. I tried tightening the nozzle body on the cf valve, adding more plumbers tape, etc and it still leaks. It appears to be leaking from this tiny hole circled in yellow on the cf valve. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## brazilliangy

Hi everyone. I just ordered the stuff from the link.I have the same sprayer Chapin Premier as in the first picture. I have two questions
1) for the CFV what thread type do I use (I got the brass wand 24" from the link .. Is that 3/8" or 11/16"?)

2) what size ring clamp do I need to get to clamp onto that black hose to the swivel?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ware

brazilliangy said:


> Hi everyone. I just ordered the stuff from the link.I have the same sprayer Chapin Premier as in the first picture. I have two questions
> 1) for the CFV what thread type do I use (I got the brass wand 24" from the link .. Is that 3/8" or 11/16"?)
> 
> 2) what size ring clamp do I need to get to clamp onto that black hose to the swivel?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


1) 11/16
2) You'll need a clamp that will fit 3/8" hose. Most have a clamping range listed (e.g. 1/4 to 7/16, 3/8 to 5/8, etc.)


----------



## brazilliangy

thank you!!!


----------



## emsguy630

Anyone ever have any success with replacing the hose and wand on the new design of the 4 gallon Ryobi Backpack Sprayer? Everything was fine until I realized all the modifying that I had to do just to replace the hose. The stock hose on the ryobi appears to be 1/4" as opposed to the 3/8" hose that is used on the dfw wand. The main issue is once I took off the clamp that was crimped onto the stock hose, it then attaches to a barb which appears to be 1/4" so obviously the 3/8" hose that I purchased would not fit. I ended up buying a 1/4 swivel barb with 1/4 hose and currently waiting for those parts to arrive. My last question is say that I could find a flange barb piece that is 3/8" and fits into the stock pump, would that cause any issues with flow? (Example that pump is only able to output the flow for the 1/4" diameter hose as opposed to the 3/8 hose. This is probably really hard to picture so I'll attach some photos when I get home. I literally had to take the entire housing of the backpack sprayer apart to get access to the hose that attaches to the pump


----------



## kolbasz

I just ordered the chapin 2 nozzle boom for the DFW, what are the parts required to make it compatible with the DFW?


----------



## WeedPatch

Ware said:


> Here is a photo of my dfw_wand. I went with a little bit longer wand, but everything else is pretty much the same.
> 
> Once you have the wand figured out, be sure to check out the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion.


Is there a way to upgrade a push sprayer this way as well such as better nozzles? Looking at one of these Earthway sprayers and was curious if its worth the effort as property is fairly small <5000sf


----------



## Ware

@WeedPatch your options are really limited with the ground drive pump on the Earthway. I would probably stick with the floodjet style nozzle on that sprayer.

Converting it to an electric pump would open up more options. Search franken-sprayer for ideas.


----------



## Monocot Master

kolbasz said:


> I just ordered the chapin 2 nozzle boom for the DFW, what are the parts required to make it compatible with the DFW?


You need a 3/8 BSP x 11/16 adapter. I got mine with my Chapin CF valves. They are handy to have around. I have not seen them sold separately, be it Chapin or some other brand. But look about the internet, you may find it somewhere. Maybe someone else will chime in.

https://chapinmfg.com/products/chapin-6-8501-21-psi-constant-flow-cf-valve-3-8-inch-red?variant=30415741616210


----------



## WeedPatch

Ware said:


> @WeedPatch your options are really limited with the ground drive pump on the Earthway. I would probably stick with the floodjet style nozzle on that sprayer.
> 
> Converting it to an electric pump would open up more options. Search franken-sprayer for ideas.


Appreciate the response @Ware and will take a look thanks!


----------



## GrassClown

I just built the wand and I'm having a pretty severe leak at the base of curved extension (not the threads). Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## Monocot Master

Do you have a gasket in that joint? It is a straight thread and really should have one in there. I put one in mine per TeeJet tech support's suggestion. You may be able to rob one from another sprayer. I know all my Chapin gaskets are close enough in size to work.

https://www.spraysmarter.com/spraying-systems-tip-gaskets-buna-n-12.html


----------



## Greendoc

The wand to valve connection needs to be extremely tight unless you use an o ring. In absence of that, the connection is what I call wrench tight.


----------



## GrassClown

Monocot Master said:


> Do you have a gasket in that joint? It is a straight thread and really should have one in there. I put one in mine per TeeJet tech support's suggestion. You may be able to rob one from another sprayer. I know all my Chapin gaskets are close enough in size to work.
> 
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/spraying-systems-tip-gaskets-buna-n-12.html


I was able to pillage one from another sprayer! Thank you for the idea!


----------



## yush

emsguy630 said:


> Anyone ever have any success with replacing the hose and wand on the new design of the 4 gallon Ryobi Backpack Sprayer? Everything was fine until I realized all the modifying that I had to do just to replace the hose. The stock hose on the ryobi appears to be 1/4" as opposed to the 3/8" hose that is used on the dfw wand. The main issue is once I took off the clamp that was crimped onto the stock hose, it then attaches to a barb which appears to be 1/4" so obviously the 3/8" hose that I purchased would not fit. I ended up buying a 1/4 swivel barb with 1/4 hose and currently waiting for those parts to arrive. My last question is say that I could find a flange barb piece that is 3/8" and fits into the stock pump, would that cause any issues with flow? (Example that pump is only able to output the flow for the 1/4" diameter hose as opposed to the 3/8 hose. This is probably really hard to picture so I'll attach some photos when I get home. I literally had to take the entire housing of the backpack sprayer apart to get access to the hose that attaches to the pump


Hey emsguy630, did u get this figured out? I just bought this sprayer and I would love to use the DFW wand when it arrives from the Sprayer Depot.


----------



## Grassobession

yush said:


> emsguy630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have any success with replacing the hose and wand on the new design of the 4 gallon Ryobi Backpack Sprayer? Everything was fine until I realized all the modifying that I had to do just to replace the hose. The stock hose on the ryobi appears to be 1/4" as opposed to the 3/8" hose that is used on the dfw wand. The main issue is once I took off the clamp that was crimped onto the stock hose, it then attaches to a barb which appears to be 1/4" so obviously the 3/8" hose that I purchased would not fit. I ended up buying a 1/4 swivel barb with 1/4 hose and currently waiting for those parts to arrive. My last question is say that I could find a flange barb piece that is 3/8" and fits into the stock pump, would that cause any issues with flow? (Example that pump is only able to output the flow for the 1/4" diameter hose as opposed to the 3/8 hose. This is probably really hard to picture so I'll attach some photos when I get home. I literally had to take the entire housing of the backpack sprayer apart to get access to the hose that attaches to the pump
> 
> 
> 
> Hey emsguy630, did u get this figured out? I just bought this sprayer and I would love to use the DFW wand when it arrives from the Sprayer Depot.
Click to expand...

Ok, so i bought the updated version 4 gal Ryobi one+ and all the goodies to make the DFW wand. The hose is so hard to change out i just wetted the 3/8 swivel hose Barb and pushed it as far i could onto the hose Barb. I'm inpatient and sending it back to Florida for exchange just wasn't going to cut it. I put the small hose clamp over the black hose where i was able to push it up about 3/4 the way up the barb and clamped it on. No issues so far and I'm loving it. I wish I had more things to spray down.lol. hope this helps. Can post pics tomorrow.


----------



## yush

Thanks Grassobession! I reached out to Madao as he got it working without having to cut the hose. I ended up using a 3/4" mnpt x 1/4" fnpt adapter and it worked beautifully.


----------



## Grassobession

yush said:


> Thanks Grassobession! I reached out to Madao as he got it working without having to cut the hose. I ended up using a 3/4" mnpt x 1/4" fnpt adapter and it worked beautifully.


That looks great! The difference between stock wand and DFW wand is night and day! I'm glad you found a way to get that done! I was worried about it at first but then found the lawn forum and i no longer worry cause there are so many great people with great ideas here..


----------



## yush

Yes sir, this forum has a wealth of knowledge. I've read though these already (DFW Sprayer Wand & TeeJet Nozzle Discussion). I'm hoping for a great looking lawn this year. Dude, we both have Troy-Built mowers, awesome!!!


----------



## vacantrush

yush said:


> Thanks Grassobession! I reached out to Madao as he got it working without having to cut the hose. I ended up using a 3/4" mnpt x 1/4" fnpt adapter and it worked beautifully.


I managed to pick up a Hart 4gal backpack sprayer on clearance at Walmart for $36 late last year. I can confirm, based on yush's picture that they are exactly the same as the new 4gal Ryobi backpack Sprayers.

Thank you for the adapter recommendation @Madao and @yush The 3/4" MNPT x 1/4" FNPT adapter was just what the doctor ordered! sprayerdepot link

I did a lot of reading in this thread, the Teejet thread and others to wrap my head around this and get it set up properly. I opted for a 30" wand as I'm 6'2" but otherwise stuck with the recommended parts list. It works really dang well compared to the stock Hart sprayer, and even more so compared to the 1gal hand-pumped Chapin I was using last year! BTW, sprayerdepot had every single one of the parts I needed for my modified setup and were cheaper than Spray Smarter. I'm actually looking forward to putting down some Prodiamine 65 WDG soon. I won't have to refill so many times and it will be a cakewalk!

pics of my DFW sprayer wand:


----------



## Madao

Nice DFW setups…you found a much better adapter than I did at my local Ace.


----------



## mobiledynamics

The fewer the fittings the better....I suppose right ?

Just used my Milwaukee Backpack Sprayer - 1st time. Had a straight wand so I stole some parts off the handheld to fit onto the straight stick to get it to *curve down* for my Spring M app. Some of it was a bit leaky - even tho tight and gasket. I did not go full bore tight as I knew it was going to come up and I had to revisit this DFW thread for all the right parts...


----------



## edunfee

I've watched The Lawn Forum's youtube video on this a few times and decided to put it all together. The bitly link for the quick cap, just redirects to the spraysmarter.com main page, and if I search for quick cap I get to pick from either black or white. I've tried looking this all up, and from my understanding and some charts I've seen online all of the various nozzles are color coded. I THINK I need a red quick cap to take the red nozzles (as is shown in the video). I can find the red cap on other retailers and Amazon, but unsure if that's the route I need to go, or if either of the 2 quick caps available at spray smarter would work.


----------



## Ware

edunfee said:


> I've watched The Lawn Forum's youtube video on this a few times and decided to put it all together. The bitly link for the quick cap, just redirects to the spraysmarter.com main page, and if I search for quick cap I get to pick from either black or white. I've tried looking this all up, and from my understanding and some charts I've seen online all of the various nozzles are color coded. I THINK I need a red quick cap to take the red nozzles (as is shown in the video). I can find the red cap on other retailers and Amazon, but unsure if that's the route I need to go, or if either of the 2 quick caps available at spray smarter would work.


Welcome to TLF!

You need a 25612-3-NYR cap and gasket for the more commonly used TeeJet nozzle series (XR, TT, AIXR). You can substitute the number between the dashes with the color code you prefer (3 = red).

I went to fix the link and something is a little screwy with their website. I can't get it to pull up when I search for that part number.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

If someone would make and sell these on here, I would buy one. ( or two)


----------



## edunfee

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> You need a 25612-3-NYR cap and gasket for the more commonly used TeeJet nozzle series (XR, TT, AIXR). You can substitute the number between the dashes with the color code you prefer (3 = red).
> 
> I went to fix the link and something is a little screwy with their website. I can't get it to pull up when I search for that part number.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## vacantrush

I received a DM from a fellow TLF user and thought I'd share our exchange in case it could benefit someone else:



> This is a really nice set-up for the Hart 4-gallon sprayer you made. I myself am still trying to wrap my head around spray tips and parts and keep getting confused. Is there any chance you can go through the list of all the parts you needed for it? I bought two of the same sprayers and would like to use that same set-up. Looks like I need that 3/4" MNPT x 1/4" FNPT adapter to start. Thanks for any and all help!


Have you watched the YouTube video in the first post? Ware did a solid job laying out the components and putting them together - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12 It helped me visualize what was happening. Believe me, I had to watch the video a couple times, put together a shopping cart of all the parts a few times and confirm I was doing the right thing by reading through a lot of posts a few times before pulling the trigger on an order. It's pretty complicated!

The first thing to do with the Hart sprayer is unscrew the cheap plastic spray wand it came with - I used a couple sets of pliers to unscrew and separate it. That will leave you with a 3/4" female NPT end you can then screw the 3/4" MNPT x 1/4" FNPT adapter into. I'll lay out the differences between the DFW sprayer and my modified version:

DFW:
Hose and Clamp->Swivel Barb->Thread Tape->Handle->Thread Tape->Trigger->Wand->CF Valve->Nozzle Body->Filter->Cap->Tip

Mine:
Hart stock hose to 3/4" FNPT end->3/4" MNPT x 1/4" FNPT adapter->Handle->Trigger->Wand->Nozzle Body->Cap->Tip

I removed the references to thread tape in mine for simplicity. You should be putting a layer of thread tape between every single connection that's threaded and ware was smart to spell that out. Also, I removed the CF valve and filter because I kept reading that people were having issues with them getting clogged with battery powered sprayers. If you compare, mine is nearly the same set up starting at the handle.

Here's what I ordered from sprayerdepot.com, in order of assembly:
3/4" MNPT x 1/4" FNPT Brass Reducer Bushing
1/4" NPT (M) Handle
6466 Trigger Valve 1/4" FNPT Inlet
30" Curved Extension w/ Fixed Body
11/16"-16 Female TeeJet x Quick TeeJet Adapter
25612-2-NYR Cap & Gasket (White)
XR11006-VS XR TeeJet Extended Range
XR11004-VS XR TeeJet Extended Range
AIXR11004VP TeeJet Air Induction XR

I ordered a 30" wand because I'm tall. dfw recommended the 24" one. Your call there...

As for the tips and caps, that's it's own area of discussion - http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33 There are a lot of choices for tips/caps and I think it might be more complicated than the sprayer assembly. As for the mechanics of it, tips mount inside the caps and can be swapped out. I've figured out that picking the right tip comes down to two things - what you are spraying and the volume at which you want it to spray. How to figure out the volume at which you want it to spray depends on how high you set your Hart sprayer and how fast you walk. And here's the thing - I haven't even sprayed my lawn with chemicals yet. I may discover I need a different tip because I'm not walking fast enough or too much/little is being sprayed... Wish me luck this weekend!


----------



## kwoody51

30" wand or 24" wand - anyone have thoughts on one vs another?

I'm 6'2" like @vacantrush so maybe 30" would be better.

Just don't want it to feel too heavy if it's too long.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware

kwoody51 said:


> 30" wand or 24" wand - anyone have thoughts on one vs another?
> 
> I'm 6'2" like @vacantrush so maybe 30" would be better.
> 
> Just don't want it to feel too heavy if it's too long.
> 
> Thanks!


I went with the 30" when I built my first one, but I think the 24" is fine. User preference.


----------



## kwoody51

Ware said:


> kwoody51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30" wand or 24" wand - anyone have thoughts on one vs another?
> 
> I'm 6'2" like @vacantrush so maybe 30" would be better.
> 
> Just don't want it to feel too heavy if it's too long.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the 30" when I built my first one, but I think the 24" is fine. User preference.
Click to expand...

How tall are you and did you notice much difference between the 2? I've not done much continuous spraying so I'm a little unsure what will be my comfortable arm position for spraying my entire lawn.

I know I'm sweating a likely tiny detail but that's what I do


----------



## kwoody51

Wanted to contribute to this thread...

If you have a Flowzone sprayer and need to connect the DFW wand to your female thread on the sprayer hose you can remove the adapter from the gun, as indicated in earlier posts. Or you can purchase a 11/16 by 1/4 adapter for $2 
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-4-npt-female-nozzle-body?variant=1468094349320
Worked perfect for me and now don't have to fuss with the sprayer gun.

Page 75 shows all the adapter options, description on sprayer depot was not clear what thread options were. 
https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/cat51a_us.pdf


----------



## Grassobession

Madao said:


> Nice DFW setups…you found a much better adapter than I did at my local Ace.


I actually went a better route. IMHO. I took the Ryobi 4 gal backpack apart. Bought a better pump. 1 GPM 100psi. I bought a DC stepdown convertor for the 18v to 12v current. Put my yellow 3/8in hose, hooked one end to pump 3/8 in barb and the other end to my swivel 3/8 in barb fitting attached to my wand. I have a pressure guage and happy to report that my RYOBI 4 GALLON Backpack Sprayer is a beast. And the pressure adjustment knob even works with my better pump. Lol I'm running out of things to spray. That's my real problem now.lol


----------



## zgmt

Could this setup work for the Field King Pro sprayer? I think this is a good sprayer, but maybe it can be better with this DFW wand. What is it I need to confirm at the connection point with the hose to ensure this works? Lastly, is there a boiled down parts list and where to source that's simpler than how it is spelled out in this thread? Thanks!


----------



## mjh648

@zgmt had this sprayer before upgrading to a my4son battery powered. It's a great backpack with the self agitator built in. If you're spraying 7500 sf of lawn you're in for a workout. You generally want 1 gallon of water per 1000SF so you're probably going to have to make 2 tanks.

Anyways. The parts manual and customer service are no help for Field King. They were appalled I was asking them thread sizes for their sprayer. What I found the easier thing to do was to leave the wand as is and just get the Oesco 3/8 BSP valve for the end based on what pressure I wanted and then all the teejet accessories fit on the end of the CF valve. The plastic wand gets a little warped if it's kept in the heat not in the holder but it's a great sprayer IMO. Another thing is that the brass check valve doesn't really have a place to go in the field king design. There's a wider mesh filter at the base of the wand and I had a couple instances where debris gets caught in the teejet nozzle causing an irregular spray pattern.


----------



## Johnl445

Grassobession said:


> Madao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice DFW setups…you found a much better adapter than I did at my local Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went a better route. IMHO. I took the Ryobi 4 gal backpack apart. Bought a better pump. 1 GPM 100psi. I bought a DC stepdown convertor for the 18v to 12v current. Put my yellow 3/8in hose, hooked one end to pump 3/8 in barb and the other end to my swivel 3/8 in barb fitting attached to my wand. I have a pressure guage and happy to report that my RYOBI 4 GALLON Backpack Sprayer is a beast. And the pressure adjustment knob even works with my better pump. Lol I'm running out of things to spray. That's my real problem now.lol
Click to expand...

@Grassobession im interested is seeing some pictures of your modified ryobi, maybe a parts list too. I have a different brand sprayer and would like to upgrade to one these northstar pumps I see everyone using.


----------



## Grassobession

Johnl445 said:


> Grassobession said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice DFW setups…you found a much better adapter than I did at my local Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went a better route. IMHO. I took the Ryobi 4 gal backpack apart. Bought a better pump. 1 GPM 100psi. I bought a DC stepdown convertor for the 18v to 12v current. Put my yellow 3/8in hose, hooked one end to pump 3/8 in barb and the other end to my swivel 3/8 in barb fitting attached to my wand. I have a pressure guage and happy to report that my RYOBI 4 GALLON Backpack Sprayer is a beast. And the pressure adjustment knob even works with my better pump. Lol I'm running out of things to spray. That's my real problem now.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Grassobession im interested is seeing some pictures of your modified ryobi, maybe a parts list too. I have a different brand sprayer and would like to upgrade to one these northstar pumps I see everyone using.
Click to expand...

So, this is hilarious. Apparently my 18v step down converter did not work properly. Today, literally the day after i wrote a "bragging" post. I burned my pumps motor up. It quit running and i am ordering a new one, different brand and voltage so i don't need to rely on the step down converter.


----------



## kwoody51

Grassobession said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grassobession said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went a better route. IMHO. I took the Ryobi 4 gal backpack apart. Bought a better pump. 1 GPM 100psi. I bought a DC stepdown convertor for the 18v to 12v current. Put my yellow 3/8in hose, hooked one end to pump 3/8 in barb and the other end to my swivel 3/8 in barb fitting attached to my wand. I have a pressure guage and happy to report that my RYOBI 4 GALLON Backpack Sprayer is a beast. And the pressure adjustment knob even works with my better pump. Lol I'm running out of things to spray. That's my real problem now.lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Grassobession im interested is seeing some pictures of your modified ryobi, maybe a parts list too. I have a different brand sprayer and would like to upgrade to one these northstar pumps I see everyone using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, this is hilarious. Apparently my 18v step down converter did not work properly. Today, literally the day after i wrote a "bragging" post. I burned my pumps motor up. It quit running and i am ordering a new one, different brand and voltage so i don't need to rely on the step down converter.
Click to expand...

Silly question but is the 'stock' Ryobi pump setup for 18V? I guess I'm wondering if there isn't already a step down convertor built into your existing Ryobi, assuming it's 18V.

I'm asking as I was kicking around the idea of swapping out pumps and assumed it would be plug and play as can't see any backpack sprayer maker having custom designed pumps to run off 18v. Assumed they are all going to use off the shelf pumps which are setup for for 12v.


----------



## Grassobession

Yes it is an 18v motor. I still have it, it sucks. There is no real indication of the GPM or psi . No e whatsoever. But we all know it's not much at all.. they had 18v motors made for their one+ line. There is no step down converter. It's a DC motor 18v you can find them on the internet but you will have to find the diaphragm pressure switch thingy that goes with it.


----------



## Grassobession

I'll send a pic in a few of the OEM pump motor


----------



## Grassobession




----------



## Grassobession

They you are. You faintly see the DC 18v and other writing. Cross reference it through Google. It is only the DC motor.there is no other writing on the pump


----------



## Grassobession




----------



## Grassobession

Anyways. The pump sucks. But the DFW wand kicks butt! I will search high and low for the perfect pump for my wand... Lmao


----------



## Grassobession

Here is screenshot to show example of DC motor


----------



## passionfruit23

I'm a beginner and just got this cheap sprayer off Amazon (I'm not sure if my enthusiasm for lawn care will persist past this season). I used it as is and was very unsatisfied with the sprayer head. Very inconsistent. Can anyone tell by looking at this picture what I would need to get the wand going? If possible I'd like to start with just the teejet nozzles but not sure if it is compatible or if I have to switch the whole wand/hose out. At that point the mod would be worth more than what I bought the sprayer for. I am spraying about 4000 sq feet. Mostly pre emergent, post emergent and thinking about spoon feeding nitrogen and a humid acid application. Any advice?


----------



## mjh648

@passionfruit23 typically speaking 1 gallon of water per 1000SF is the norm for applying product to your lawn so the 1.3 gallon is already putting you at a disadvantage of making this hobby easy for you. Also for 4k SF carrying that in your hand instead of on your back is going to be a pain.


----------



## Ware

UFG8RMIKE said:


> If someone would make and sell these on here, I would buy one. (or two)


You're not the first person to ask for this. It is something I have been meaning to do, but something else always takes priority. I have finally put a few together. They are available for purchase in the TLF Store. :thumbup:

https://shop.thelawnforum.com/product/dfw-sprayer-wand/


----------



## simplesimon

I have a pretty cheap sprayer...will this wand make a big difference or should I use the money to get a better tank?


----------



## Ware

simplesimon said:


> I have a pretty cheap sprayer...will this wand make a big difference or should I use the money to get a better tank?


How cheap are we talking? Can you share a photo or link?


----------



## simplesimon

Ware said:


> simplesimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty cheap sprayer...will this wand make a big difference or should I use the money to get a better tank?
> 
> 
> 
> How cheap are we talking? Can you share a photo or link?
Click to expand...

Chapin 61500 4 gallon pump sprayer https://chapinmfg.com/products/chapin-61500-4-gallon-euro-style-backpack-sprayer?variant=30415704653906

I also have the Smith 2 gallon and an HDX sprayer


----------



## Ware

simplesimon said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simplesimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty cheap sprayer...will this wand make a big difference or should I use the money to get a better tank?
> 
> 
> 
> How cheap are we talking? Can you share a photo or link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chapin 61500 4 gallon pump sprayer https://chapinmfg.com/products/chapin-61500-4-gallon-euro-style-backpack-sprayer?variant=30415704653906
> 
> I also have the Smith 2 gallon and an HDX sprayer
Click to expand...

The HDX sprayer may have a smaller hose than 3/8". The DFW Wand should work fine on the other two. :thumbup:


----------



## simplesimon

Ware said:


> simplesimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cheap are we talking? Can you share a photo or link?
> 
> 
> 
> Chapin 61500 4 gallon pump sprayer https://chapinmfg.com/products/chapin-61500-4-gallon-euro-style-backpack-sprayer?variant=30415704653906
> 
> I also have the Smith 2 gallon and an HDX sprayer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The HDX sprayer may have a smaller hose than 3/8". The DFW Wand should work fine on the other two. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Great! I'm just wondering how much of an improvement in performance I'll notice...


----------



## Ware

simplesimon said:


> Great! I'm just wondering how much of an improvement in performance I'll notice...


In my opinion the real performance improvement is in the utilization of a CF valve and your nozzle selection. Some of the other features are just 'nice to haves' - swivel handle, awesome trigger/valve, brass construction, Quick TeeJet Cap for nozzle changes, and the check valve tip strainer to prevent nozzle clogs and drips.

Can you live without some of that stuff? Sure.

Is it the sprayer wand for sprayer wand aficionados? Yes.


----------



## ionicatoms

Ware said:


> the sprayer wand for sprayer wand aficionados


LOL I love this tag line.


----------



## Don_Julio

Don't know if posted already. Spraymate upgrade to flowzone gun, wand, quick connect. Wish I knew about this sooner.


----------



## emsguy630

Grassobession said:


> Madao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice DFW setups…you found a much better adapter than I did at my local Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went a better route. IMHO. I took the Ryobi 4 gal backpack apart. Bought a better pump. 1 GPM 100psi. I bought a DC stepdown convertor for the 18v to 12v current. Put my yellow 3/8in hose, hooked one end to pump 3/8 in barb and the other end to my swivel 3/8 in barb fitting attached to my wand. I have a pressure guage and happy to report that my RYOBI 4 GALLON Backpack Sprayer is a beast. And the pressure adjustment knob even works with my better pump. Lol I'm running out of things to spray. That's my real problem now.lol
Click to expand...

Very curious about this !!! Do you have a part list that you used?


----------



## Kevbell

My modified Chapin push sprayer's pump, died, so until I can get parts for a rebuild, my attention has gone back to the DFW for my 105eX. 
Last week I ordered all the parts, following the OP parts list and got them in over the last couple days. I laid the out on the table and all set.

Then, for a CYA, I started reading through some of this thread again, and glad I did. I read where WARE stated that the CF Valve is not needed for a battery powered sprayer. *Damn* Wish I'd noticed that before. Then I read that the 5 psi screen/valve may drop pressure 5-10 psi and may not be good either. Is this for a battery powered sprayer also?

Is this still a consensus? If so, I'm going to send back the CF Valve, at least. Heck, it's $20, and twenty bucks is twenty bucks.

For those running the 105eX, are you working without these, and how is it doing?

The twenty dollars I get back I think I will put toward a Jatco Double Nozzle Spray Boom that I read about here, since I'm covering about 12,000 sf.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Kevin


----------

